# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Porod kod kuce - nasa realnost

## Death-of-Art

[quote="cvijeta73"]


> Fidji prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> nemam baš nekih informacija niti edukacije oko te vode u nosu novorođenčeta, ali mi to što kažeš zvuči logično.
> 
> 
> a oko ostaloga, a vezano uz porod, imaš "nekih" informacija i edukacije? 
> logika i instinkt su, čini mi se, ipak nedovoljni za siguran, neasistirani kućni porod.  :/ 
> pa čak i ako idem s pretpostavkom da takav i postoji.  8)


ajme. jel se uvijek na nekom forumu mora naći neko frustrirano podbadalo koje nema pametnijeg posla nego skakati za vrat nekome čim mu se za to ukaže prilika.

----------


## cvijeta73

vjerojatno si u pravu, sad kad čitam svoj post, stvarno možda i zvučim kao frustrirano podbadalo.   :Grin:  

no, to nisam. 
jednostavno mi se nije svidjela ova tvoja rečenica da nemaš informacija niti edukacije oko vode u nosu.  :/ 

anyway, argenta je to ljepše rekla, pa nju potpisujem.

----------


## Death-of-Art

> vjerojatno si u pravu, sad kad čitam svoj post, stvarno možda i zvučim kao frustrirano podbadalo.   
> 
> no, to nisam. 
> jednostavno mi se nije svidjela ova tvoja rečenica da nemaš informacija niti edukacije oko vode u nosu.  :/ 
> 
> anyway, argenta je to ljepše rekla, pa nju potpisujem.


pa kakvih informacija bih trebala imati osim da znam da se u rodilitštu djetetu automatski odmah reže pupčana vrsta i automatski mu se čisti nos sondom.

u čemu je problem?

što se tu tebi konkretno ne sviđa?

----------


## zhabica

> pa kakvih informacija bih trebala imati


pa ja bi rekla da bi trebala imati puno, puno, puno informacija da bi se odlucila na porod kod kuce i to neasistirani i da se trenutno bavis po mom misljenju banalnim pitanjima. 

ovakvo tvoje pitanje samo namece osjecaj/pretpostavku da nemas dovoljno informacija (niti iskustva) da bi se odlucila roditi kod kuce, akamoli sama. 

to je velika, ozbiljna stvar u kojoj ne sudjelujes samo ti i ostvarujes svoje zelje, vec je u pitanju *zivot tvoga djeteta,* i mislim da bi i komentar na tvoja razmisljanja koji se i ne slaze sa tvojim razmisljanjima, mogla uzeti kao dobronamjeran jer sam sigurna da takav i jest. uostalom ovo je otvoreni forum koji citaju tisuce ljudi, a ne privatna rasprava pa da ikoga smatras frustriranim podbadalom  :Wink:  

svakako dobro promisli o tome sto te ceka i dobro se raspitaj, o tome nije dovoljno prouciti samo par web stranica i ovaj i jos par topica, procitati po koju knjigu i misliti da znas sto te ceka. 

porod je vrlo slozen dogadjaj ma koliko ga se jednostavnim i banalnim pokusalo prikazati  :Smile:  

sretno! 




i ne nisam frustrirana, samo dobronamjerno zabrinuta za tebe i tvoje dijete  :Wink:

----------


## argenta

> ajme. jel se uvijek na nekom forumu mora naći neko frustrirano podbadalo koje nema pametnijeg posla nego skakati za vrat nekome čim mu se za to ukaže prilika.


Kad budeš dulje na ovom forumu, vidjet ćeš da cvijeta zbilja nije ovo što ti se učinilo iz njezinoga jednog posta. Kao i mnoge druge forumašice, samo ti želi reći da ćeš ovdje dobiti puno podrške, ali za _informirani_ izbor.

I ne, to nije zato što me potpisala   :Grin:

----------


## Death-of-Art

nisam ja baš definitivno rekla da bih rodila bez asistiranog poroda.
tako da je glupo da mi se odmah skače za vrat.

pitala sam jel netko ovdje rodio bez asistiranog poroda, ali to ne znači da sam ja rekla da ću ja definitivno roditi sama na krevetu u svom stanu.

meni se više čini da je nekima ovdje bit rasprave samo pametovanje nego pružanje konkretne pomoći.

recimo, pristup od Fidji i još nekih mi se sviđa, pa bi bilo ok da cvijeta npr slijedi njihov primjer jer zbilja ispada agresivna što mi je grozno.
cvijeta, svoj si prvi post mogla na totalno drukčiji način složiti, ovako je zbilja ispalo da me samo želiš omalovažavati i vrijeđati što je stvarno ružno od tebe i odmah u startu gubim volju da tražim i prihvaćam tvoje savjete a to sigurno ne vodi nikakvoj konstruktivnoj raspravi.

----------


## Joe

totalno si krivo prokužila cvijetu.

forumaši kao što si ti su po meni glavni argument protiv pdf-a podrške, jer ako se tebi zbog eventualne neinformiranosti nešto ndB loše na porodu dogodi (ako odlučiš neasistirano roditi), ispast će da su rode krive. i to će u konačnici nanijeti štetu svemu lijepom i velikom čime se udruga bavi.

----------


## Death-of-Art

> totalno si krivo prokužila cvijetu.
> 
> forumaši kao što si ti su po meni glavni argument protiv pdf-a podrške, jer ako se tebi zbog eventualne neinformiranosti nešto ndB loše na porodu dogodi (ako odlučiš neasistirano roditi), ispast će da su rode krive. i to će u konačnici nanijeti štetu svemu lijepom i velikom čime se udruga bavi.


joj, da, da, .... ja imam 7 godina a članice RODE su moji zakonski skrbnici i zbog toga će oni biti odgovorni.

sory, ali stvarno pretjeruješ i ako se smijem tako izraziti-pričaš totalne gluposti.

----------


## Death-of-Art

i stvarno šta ste navalili više....nisam ja rekla da ću ja roditi doma već kako bi bilo super da mogu roditi doma i već sam naglasila da imam još dva mjeseca fore da preispitam čitavu situaciju.

tako da je stvarno užasno naporno slušati upade tipa kako sam neobrazovana, glupa, i kako ću nanijeti štetu rodama.....

..wtf? u kojim dimenzijama živite?

sad ću baš pročitati tri posta na roda.hr forum i evo me odmah doma rađam.

mislim isuse kriste...  :? 

rasprava gotova. nikud ne vodi jer nekima je ovdje samo do prepiranja a meni se neda.

đenja.

----------


## Joe

rodin forum je prilično čitan, što od strane tzv običnih ljudi što od strane liječnika. i forum stvara sliku udruge u javnosti. tako i tvoja malenkost doprinosi tome. 

odnosno, kad moderatorice daju savjete o neasistiranom porodu, u neku ruku na sebe preuzimaju dio odgovornosti. naravno da je u konačnici odgovornost na tebi. ali ako ti odabereš način poroda za koji nisi spremna, a moderatorice te u tome podrže, i nešto se desi... jel sad kužiš?

btw, mislim da to što mi kažeš da pišem totalne gluposti spada u vrijeđanje, a to nije dozvoljeno pravilima foruma, tako da bi bilo dobro da malo smiriš strasti.

----------


## Joe

ustvari smiješno je da ja dijalogiziram sa death of art, kad ustvari želim poručiti moderatoricama: pazite kome dajete savjete, sjetite se petre i njenog bloga. jedna neuravnotežena osoba može ozbiljno poljuljati ugled udruge. ionako se svako malo čuje da su nekome rode ovo ili ono rekle. trebalo bi možda malo opreznije s tim savjetima.

----------


## zhabica

> *tako žarrkoooo želim roditi doma...* 
> molim Boga svaku noć da mi porod ne bude kompliciran...da ću se otvarati normalno i da neće nikakva medicinska intervencija biti potrebna...
> 
> *a bolnice se užaaasno bojim. užasno.*
> i plačem često kad pomislim da moram ići u rodilište.
> zbilja se ne bojim samog poroda jer žena sam i to nam je u prirodi, da rađamo...
> ali bojim se doktora i onoga što čine da je to neopisivo.
> 
> *žudim za prirodnim porodom i tako očajnički želim svoj prvi porod obaviti u intimi...*.ono...stvarno... da ne prčka po meni svakih pola sata neki drugi doktor ili medicinska sestra...
> ...


ovo napisano daje ocitu zelju pa i namjeru da rodis doma, zato sam se ja zabrinula i smatram da o tome treba promisljat puno opseznije, a i duze od dva mjeseca. 

potpisujem argentu i posebno joe za upozorenje administratoricama.




> upade tipa kako sam neobrazovana, glupa


ovo nitko nije napisao. 

ne moras svaki protuargment i objasnjenje uzimati kao napad na tvoju osobnost i inteligenciju.  :Wink:

----------


## Fidji

Molim da se vratimo na temu i ne analiziramo dalje.

Porod je vrlo intimna stvar i razumijem zašto se Death-of-Art osjetila prozvanom.

Osobno smatram da je dva mjeseca itekako dovoljno vrijeme da se netko pripremi za porod kod kuće.

Također ne podržavam neasistirani porod.

----------


## krumpiric

Primalje koje curama dolaze na kućne porode, jako su obrazovane i sposobne skrbiti za dijete i mamu u hitnoj situaciji, kao i vidjeti kada je mamu i bebu (il još uvijek trudnicu) potrebno transportirati u bolnicu. One sa sobom imaju i neku osnovnu opremu za prvu pomoć i slično.
Porod nije medicinska intervencija niti patologija. Ali, to može u nekom malom postotku slučajeva postati. Zato uz sebe treba imati stručnu osobu. Ili jako jako veliko znanje i iskustvo. Nikako se u porod kod kuće ne smije uputiti s mišlju "pravit ću se luda, pa neću stić u bolnicu"...jer je izvjesno da će te uhvatit panika, a panika ne može završiti dobro.

Porod ne izgleda onako kako zamislimo, gotovo nikad. TO je trenutak tj. trenutci u životu, koji se u nekoj određenoj mjeri događaju našem tijelu mimo naše volje, inteligencije, sposobnosti. MOžemo odbiti biti žrtve sustava med. skrbi u Hrvata, pa izbjeći nepotrebne intervencije. Ali dalje od toga ne. 
Hoće li porod bit jednostavan, težak, jako jako bolan ili bezbolan, s komplikacijama il savršen, ovisi o nama samo u maloj mjeri, u suštini ovisi o stvarima koje se dešavaju mimo naše volje. 
Na to se jako teško pripremiti, ali to je to što ti sebi trebaš sa sobom riješiti. Porod će teško bit "onakav kako ga zamisliš" i teško u tome trenutku možeš odlučivati kako i šta napravit dalje. Zato okolinu i situaciju isplaniraj unaprijed i bez iskustva prethodna poroda, znanja o rješavanju komplikacija i savršenih živaca, ne upuštaj se u neasistirani porod.

----------


## Joe

> Također ne podržavam neasistirani porod.


drago mi je da si ovo naglasila, mislim da je jako važno da se to istakne.
toliko od mene  :Saint:

----------


## Fidji

No to ne znači da nemam duboku vjeru da je i to najbolji način poroda za nekoga.  :Grin:  

(Za mene npr.)

----------


## Joe

> No to ne znači da nemam duboku vjeru da je i to najbolji način poroda za nekoga.  
> 
> (Za mene npr.)


Fidji, bi li preporučila ženi koja rađa prvo dijete da rodi neasistirano?

----------


## AdioMare

Pridružujem se "zabrinutima" (nikako ne zabadalima, da se razumijemo) i također me zanima odgovor na Joeino pitanje.

Ako liječnik ginekolog, porodničar nije iskusan u pregledavanju posteljice, nevjerojatno je da može biti iskusna jedna rodilja, koja je vidjela nijednu/jednu posteljicu u životu.. :/ 



> Ako je sve ok, onda ne zoveš hitnu. Njih zoveš ako je hitno. Ako puno krvariš ili ako sumnjaš da dijete loše diše ili nema zdravu boju kože.
> Jer mislim da liječnici neće htjeti pregledavati novorođenče, a sumnjam da su iskusni u pregledavanju posteljice.
> 
> Što te točno brine i zašto bi željela da dođe hitna?


A ovo sa sumnjivom bojom i disanjem... :/ 
Pa koja rodilja ima toliko iskustva da to može procijeniti uopće, posebno na vrijeme??

----------


## pomikaki

Fidji je mislila na liječnika iz hitne, a ne na porodničare.

----------


## Fidji

> Fidji prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> No to ne znači da nemam duboku vjeru da je i to najbolji način poroda za nekoga.  
> 
> (Za mene npr.)
> 
> 
> Fidji, bi li preporučila ženi koja rađa prvo dijete da rodi neasistirano?


Nisam napisala da je za svakoga.

----------


## piplica

> Joe prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Fidji prvotno napisa
> ...


Nisi niti odgovorila na pitanje...  :Grin:

----------


## zhabica

> Nisam napisala da je za svakoga.


a za koga mislis da je, a za koga da nije?

----------


## AdioMare

> Fidji je mislila na liječnika iz hitne, a ne na porodničare.


Svejedno.
Opet ostaje ovo drugo pitanje.
No, biće da nije važno, obzirom da liječnik sa hitne najvjerojatnije u svojoj praksi nije vidio ni novorođenče, a rodilja, pretpostavljam, instinktno "zna" više.

Oprostite na upadu.  :Smile:

----------


## Fidji

> Fidji prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Nisam napisala da je za svakoga.
> 
> 
> a za koga mislis da je, a za koga da nije?


Neasistirani porod je samo za one koje su svjesne rizika i spremne ponijeti odgovornost za posljedice, ma kakve one bile.

----------


## Joe

> Fidji prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> No to ne znači da nemam duboku vjeru da je i to najbolji način poroda za nekoga.  
> 
> (Za mene npr.)
> 
> 
> Fidji, bi li preporučila ženi koja rađa prvo dijete da rodi neasistirano?


ne bih htjela biti zabadalo ili kako već, ali daj mi pls odgovori  :Saint:

----------


## Fidji

Ne.

----------


## Fidji

Ali iskreno smatram da se odluka o porodu ne donosi na osnovu nečije preporuke ili nekoliko pročitanih postova na forumu.
Dakle ja osobno ne bi nekom preporučila da rodi na bilo koji način.

----------


## Joe

kužim te u potpunosti. ali bojim se ljudske nepromišljenosti i neodgovornosti.

----------


## Majuška

potpis na joe   

:/

----------


## zhabica

> kužim te u potpunosti. ali bojim se ljudske nepromišljenosti i neodgovornosti.


da. upravo to!

----------


## Fidji

Ljudska nepromišljenost i neodgovornost je svuda oko nas i protiv toga se skoro pa nemoguće boriti.

Druga stvar je i nepreuzimanje odgovornosti za vlastite odluke.

----------


## mikka

ja recimo ne bi preporucila prvorotki u hrvatskoj da rada doma, pa makar i uz babicu. u nekoj drugoj zemlji gdje je porod nesto normalnija stvar nego kod nas da, ali ovdje.. ne znam.

----------


## Maslačkica

> ja recimo ne bi preporucila prvorotki u hrvatskoj da rada doma, pa makar i uz babicu. u nekoj drugoj zemlji gdje je porod nesto normalnija stvar nego kod nas da, ali ovdje.. ne znam.


Baš mi je ovo zanimljivo... a zašto?
Zašto je onda drugorotka "pametnija" od prvorotke, pogotovo ako uzmemo u obzir tretman koji se jako često povezuje sa prvorotkama u bolnici? 

Meni lično je jako zanimljiv Varaždin i porod na stolčiću, ali isto tako i kućni porod uz babicu... 

Vidim šta želiš reći na račun sustava u Hr, ali ne razumijem zašto? tj. da li je to na raču informiranosti rodilja i babica? - užasno glupo postavljeno pitanje, ali valjda kontaš šta te želim pitati?

----------


## mikka

pa dobro, mozda sam si malo skocila u usta. ali to sam napisala vodena nekom svojom statistikom o razmisljanju buducih majki o porodu. kod nas je porod da kazem demoniziran, na glasu je kao nesto strasno, bolno, bog je kaznio zene itd. i sada da prosjecna zena ide roditi svoje prvo dijete--gdje ne zna ni priblizno sto ju ceka, jer o porodu ne znas dok ga ne dozivis--s takvim backgroundom i ovakvom logistikom kod kucnih poroda.. hm. nije bas bajan scenarij. s time da ti u ovakvoj kulturi os-nes takav stav o porodu stoji u podsvijesti. 

zato sam to napisala. kad bi susrela zenu koja bi zeljela roditi doma a puna je pouzdanja u prirodne procese i sebe samu--dakle ne trazi savjet, vec eventualno neko ekstra iskustvo ili slicno, vjerojatno bi ovakvo misljenje zadrzala za sebe  :Grin:

----------


## Tiwi

Ja bih rekla da je kod nas logistika u slučaju da nešto pođe krivo u ovom trenutku jako loša ili nikakva a vani u zemljama gdje se porod doma više prakticira, ipak su uigraniji. Zapravo, bojim se da dragocjene minute potrošene na objašnjavanje djelatnicima Hitne zašto se žena porađala doma isl mogu biti kobne a da ne govorimo dalje. Ipak je bitno da se te stvari uigraju, znaju i da su naravno, zakonom određene / dozvoljene / predviđene.

Inače, ja sam jako promišljeno i informirano pristupala svom prvom (i drugom) porodu, no definitivno me iznenadilo to što nisam mogla roditi ne prirodno nego ni vaginalno već carskim. A da me netko pitao mislim li da mogu roditi (bez komplikacija - ikakvih) nasmijala bih se i rekla "da, naravno!"

Međutim, stvar je ipak ispala puno drugačije.  :/

----------


## Joe

u potpunosti se slažem sa tiwi. i još bih jednom napomenula da je jeko opasno dijeliti informacije i tapšanje po ramenu na temu neasistiranog kućnog poroda. nikad ne znate tko te informacije čita i kako ih procesuira. i naravno da je svatko odgovoran za svoja djela, ali ipak i forum i osoblje foruma ima nekakvu odgovornost, moralnu ako ne pravnu.

----------


## mikka

ja sam recimo tip koji ima povjerenja u prirodne procese, ali ispostavilo se da izgleda ne dovoljno. isto tako sam informirano pristupala porodu, ali kad je prosao 41 tjedan, pa 41+1 nista, 41+2 nista.. pa 41+6 nista (a od 37. tjedna slusam iscudavanja--"pa vi niste ni malo otvoreni!"), i na kraju sam popusila indukciju. o tome pricam, koliko god informiran bio, ipak nisi toliko, ne znam kako da se izrazim, siguran kad te okolina pritisne.

mozda sam istrtljala, javit cu se ponovo kad mi situacija u glavi bude malo bistrija :/

----------


## Felix

*tiwi*, tko zna kako bi izgledao tvoj prvi porod (i posljedicno, i drugi), da nisi dobila onaj divljacki drip koji je uzrokovao probleme. koliko se sjecam, sama si rekla da je do dripa porod isao lijepo i normalno.
ono sto se nakon toga desilo je tipicna kaskada intervencija, a sto bi bilo da ti nisu uvalili drip nikad necemo znati. 
zao mi je sto mislis da nisi bila u stanju roditi drugacije - jer nisi zeznula ti, nego sustav.  :Sad:

----------


## Felix

glede neasistiranog, ponovit cu fidji: udruga roda propagira i podrzava asistirani porod kod kuce, ali ne propagira i ne podrzava neasistirani porod kod kuce.

----------


## piplica

> glede neasistiranog, ponovit cu fidji: udruga roda propagira i podrzava asistirani porod kod kuce, ali ne propagira i ne podrzava neasistirani porod kod kuce.



Mene interesira tko u Hrvatskoj zakonski može asistirati kućnom porodu?
Ne provociram, zaista me zanima.

----------


## Fidji

> Felix prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> glede neasistiranog, ponovit cu fidji: udruga roda propagira i podrzava asistirani porod kod kuce, ali ne propagira i ne podrzava neasistirani porod kod kuce.
> 
> 
> 
> Mene interesira tko u Hrvatskoj zakonski može asistirati kućnom porodu?
> Ne provociram, zaista me zanima.


Budući da sad imamo visoku primaljsku školu u Rijeci, novi Zakon o primaljstvu i Primaljsku komoru uskoro bi mogli imati prve primalje koje će biti spremne za to.

Pitanje je da li će to saživiti jer je interes za kućni porod minimalan.

----------


## Felix

odnosno, buduci da imamo generaciju primalja koja je zavrsila visu primaljsku skolu 1970-tih godina, vec imamo visokoskolovane primalje koje prema novom zakonu o primaljstvu smiju dolaziti na porode kod kuce.

ono sto je problematicno jest uskladjivanje sa zakonom o zastiti zdravlja pacijenata. zato cijela stvar jos visi u zraku.

----------


## Tiwi

> *tiwi*, tko zna kako bi izgledao tvoj prvi porod (i posljedicno, i drugi), da nisi dobila onaj divljacki drip koji je uzrokovao probleme. koliko se sjecam, sama si rekla da je do dripa porod isao lijepo i normalno.
> ono sto se nakon toga desilo je tipicna kaskada intervencija, a sto bi bilo da ti nisu uvalili drip nikad necemo znati. 
> zao mi je sto mislis da nisi bila u stanju roditi drugacije - jer nisi zeznula ti, nego sustav.


Naravno da ne možemo znati što bi bilo kad bi bilo.

To što je sve do dripa išlo super, nije nikakva garancija da bi porod tako i završio. 

Uostalom, ovaj drugi porod mi je pokazao ili dokazao, da jednostavno te velike bebe ne mogu proći kroz moju zdjelicu. To je na žalost tako. Na žalost također, to nisam mogla nikako znati, pretpostaviti niti osjetiti.

No na sreću ja sam sa svojim porodima na čisto, sretna što smo tu i što je sve dobro prošlo. Ne mislim da sam zeznula, ako je netko zeznuo, zeznula je priroda - u konačnici   :Wink:  

I ono što mene uplaši kad pomislim da sam možda pokušala roditi doma- tko zna kako bi bilo s Hitnom i jel bi stigli do rodilišta. Meni je TO najveći horor u svakoj od priča o mogućem pogotovo neasistiranom porodu doma.

----------


## mim

> Felix prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> glede neasistiranog, ponovit cu fidji: udruga roda propagira i podrzava asistirani porod kod kuce, ali ne propagira i ne podrzava neasistirani porod kod kuce.
> 
> 
> 
> Mene interesira tko u Hrvatskoj zakonski može asistirati kućnom porodu?
> Ne provociram, zaista me zanima.


Lege artis-nitko. 

Dapače, oni koji asistiraju podliježu Kaznenom zakonu zbog nesavijesnog liječenja. Ne znam kojem sve zakonu podliježu "uvozne" primalje te primjenjuje li se na njih i austrijski zakon ili se kod nas gone samo zbog nadriliječništva. Tj. tako bi trebalo biti-ako ih netko prijavi. Sorry, ali to su činjenice.

----------


## piplica

> piplica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Felix prvotno napisa
> ...


To sam i mislila.

Dakle, pretpostavljam da se udruga zalaže za legalizaciju asistiranog kućnog poroda i za usklađivanje postojećih zakona, a ne za provođenje takvih poroda u ovom trenutku, kada niti ima raspoložive osobe za takovo asistiranje, niti bi takva osoba mogla ispostaviti račun za takav porod (bilo rodilji bilo HZZO-u). 

Ovo mi je treća trudnoća, urednog je tijeka i za pretpostaviti je da bi i porod trebao biti takav. Primamljiva mi je pomisao da bi mogla roditi u svome domu, bez intervencija, bez odvajanja od obitelji, ali koliko se nikada ne bih bila spremna nositi sa rizicima neasistiranog poroda, toliko se ne bih niti usudila raditi nešto protuzakonito, a pogotovo MM, koji je veliki legalist (kod nas se čak ni PC-igrice ne prže, samo se oriđiđi kupuje  :Grin:  )

Šteta.

----------


## majoslava

> Pridružujem se "zabrinutima" (nikako ne zabadalima, da se razumijemo) i također me zanima odgovor na Joeino pitanje.
> 
> Ako liječnik ginekolog, porodničar nije iskusan u pregledavanju posteljice, nevjerojatno je da može biti iskusna jedna rodilja, koja je vidjela nijednu/jednu posteljicu u životu.. :/ 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Fidji prvotno napisa
> ...


vazno je da dijete dise, a i boja se popravlja obicno s vremenom, to nisu stvari oko kojih treba dizati paniku. ima vremena i za odlazak u bolnicu ako covjek zeli...
isto tako i oko posteljica, nekompletna posteljica moze uzrokovati krvarenje koje je obilnije i duze traje, ali i to se moze rijesiti kasnije...

previse nade se polaze u zdravstvi, i premalo se pouzdaje u porod kao prirodan proces,

----------


## kli_kli

Iziju je babica tako grubo aspirirala nosic da mu je sluzokoza sva bila otekla i posle toga je 48 sati jadan grozno tesko disao na nos, i sav je groktao kao malo prasence...   :Sad:

----------


## argenta

> Primamljiva mi je pomisao da bi mogla roditi u svome domu, bez intervencija, bez odvajanja od obitelji, ali koliko se nikada ne bih bila spremna nositi sa rizicima neasistiranog poroda, toliko se ne bih niti usudila raditi nešto protuzakonito, a pogotovo MM, koji je veliki legalist


Ja sam dugo vremena bila takva (naslijeđe od doma) ali sam s vremenom došla do zaključka da nepravedne zakone -- a po meni je ograničavanje izbora _mjesta_ poroda apsolutno nepravedno i diskriminirajuće, da ne kažem nazadno -- jednostavno ne fermam. Toliko se gorih kršenja zakona i na daleko višim instancama događa u ovoj državi da mi je suludo držati se k'o pijan plota nečega što potencijalno škodi meni i mojoj bebi.

Ne, ne bih nikad druge nagovarala na takvo što (mislim na "uvoz" babica i/li korištenja usluga hrvatskih za porod kod kuće) i onome tko me pita kažem da to nije legalno. Ali, s druge strane, također otvoreno kažem da to za mene, u ovim okolnostima, _jest_ opcija (samo, jel', prvo moram biti uopće trudna  :Grin:  )

----------


## pomikaki

x na argentu
(ja nisam neki veliki legalist   :Embarassed:   :Grin:  )

----------


## VedranaV

> Felix prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> *tiwi*, tko zna kako bi izgledao tvoj prvi porod (i posljedicno, i drugi), da nisi dobila onaj divljacki drip koji je uzrokovao probleme. koliko se sjecam, sama si rekla da je do dripa porod isao lijepo i normalno.
> ono sto se nakon toga desilo je tipicna kaskada intervencija, a sto bi bilo da ti nisu uvalili drip nikad necemo znati. 
> zao mi je sto mislis da nisi bila u stanju roditi drugacije - jer nisi zeznula ti, nego sustav.  
> 
> 
> Naravno da ne možemo znati što bi bilo kad bi bilo.
> ...


Tiwi, oprosti, ali tvoji porodi su bili miljama daleko od neuznemirenih, i jedan i drugi. Da ja imam takve priče, na temelju njih ne bih donosila nikakve zaključke o svom tijelu i o tome što bi bilo kad bi bilo, a kamoli ovakve kakve si ti donijela. Ne znam jesi li svjesna na koje se sve načine može manipulirati ljudima i koliko su žene na porodu na to osjetljive. I inače je užasno teško ne utjecati na ženu koja rađa, strpljivo sjediti na rukama i šutiti, a jedino je tako moguće znati što ta žena i njeno dijete zaista mogu.

----------


## Tiwi

Vedrana, želiš li reći da bih ja doma rodila normalno, prirodno i bez komplikacija?

----------


## VedranaV

Ne, kako bih to mogla za ikoga reći? To se ne može znati unaprijed. Ali barem bi ti bile veće šanse, uz iskusnu i nezamjetnu primalju.

----------


## Tiwi

Iz mojih cipela, mislim da bi ta primalja ipak u nekom trenutku zvala hitnu.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Iz mojih cipela, mislim da bi ta primalja ipak u nekom trenutku zvala hitnu.


ako ne bi zapela na granici :/

----------


## Tiwi

> Tiwi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Iz mojih cipela, mislim da bi ta primalja ipak u nekom trenutku zvala hitnu.
> 
> 
> ako ne bi zapela na granici :/


Ovo sam rekla samo zato da naglasim svoje mišljenje o svojim porodima i svojem tijelu. Nekako mislim da je pretenciozno procjenjivati i secirati tuđe porode ma na osnovu čega god željeli. Nitko ne može ispričati niti vidjeti ono što ja osjećam (odnosno, osjećala sam).

Izvrsno mi je što sam osjetila sve moguće što sam mogtla osjetiti a da nisam u opasnost dovela svoje ni djetetovo zdravlje. I nije zanemariv osjećaj silnog truda koji dijete pokušava progurati nekamo kamo ono ne može. Mislim da taj osjećaj može komentirati samo ona koja ga jue i osjetila. Tako ja recimo o izgonu ne govorim. Jer, ja to ne znam, nisam osjetila niti proživjela. 

Inače, da se razumijemo, ja jesam slobodnih svjhetonazora ali ne bih zvala primalju iz strane zemlje, s kojom se nisam nikad susrela i koja mene kao trudnicu nije vidjela, na porod. Ali, to sam ja.    :Smile:

----------


## argenta

> Inače, da se razumijemo, ja jesam slobodnih svjhetonazora ali ne bih zvala primalju iz strane zemlje, s kojom se nisam nikad susrela i koja mene kao trudnicu nije vidjela, na porod. Ali, to sam ja.


Po meni (i za mene  :Wink:  ) ovo je puno bolji argument kontra inostranih babica. Koliko znam, i vani je praksa da na porodu kod kuće bude babica koja je majku pratila tijekom trudnoće. Ili sam u krivu  :?

----------


## Tiwi

Pa mislim da je tako. 

Meni je to jedino logično.

Nadam se da će i kod nas ubrzo to biti tako (ili bar moguće). Jer ova sad situacija s tim uvoznim primaljama mi nije ok. Em se krši zakon em fakat nit te vide nit znaju nešto o tebi. 

Pa još i okasne   :Grin:

----------


## Fidji

Ne sviđa mi se ovo sprdanje s kašnjenjem.
I nije istina da ti babica dolazi na porod naslijepo i da ne zna ništa o tebi.

----------


## Tiwi

Fidji, oprosti ali ja se ne sprdam. Ja ne bih, to sam rekla. Da okasne, uopće nije čudno, jer ne dolaze od tri ulice dalje, zar ne? A okasne, to je činjenica nisam ja to izmislila. 

Nisam ja rekla da nekom babica dolazi na slijepo i da ne zna ništa o rodilji, već da ja ne bih zvala babicu iz druge države prvo iz straha da ne zakasni a drugo zato jer me nije vidjela, nisam sjela s njom i razgovarala isl. prvo je zapravo drugo bitno. 

Ne poznajemo se, to sam htjela reći. Uostalom - gledala sam (u dok. em.) kako se doule s trudnicama druže i komuniciraju, upoznaju se, jedna u drugu steknu povjerenje; meni je to onaj jako važan temelj povjerenja i osjećaja sigurnosti. Tako bi se trebalo moći i s babicom. Ne misliš?

I razumijem da te smeta ako si mislila da se sprdamo s kašnjenjem babice, potpuno razumijem. I mene smeta recimo kad se omalovažava težina poroda. Jer porod nije *uvijek* lagan.

----------


## pomikaki

jesmo li do sad imali porod kod kuće (s babicom ili bez, ili s babicom koja je zakasnila   :Smile:  ) koji je završio loše (bilo da su majka i/ili dijete prebačeni u hitnu, ili da je bilo loših posljedica po majku i/ili dijete)?

Znam da je uzorak mali, kod nas su rijetki kućni porodi, ali da li je netko čuo - iz prve, druge ili ne znam koje ruke, iz novina, iz drugih država?

Ne pitam za žene koje su rađale pred 50 ili više godina u šumama u ratu, nego danas.

Ako mislite da je pitanje neprimjereno, slobodno brišite.

----------


## Fidji

Do sada znam za dva porod uz primalju iz Austrije kod kojih je primalja procijenila da će se porod završiti u bolnici.
Prvi je završen vaginalno, drugi carskim rezom.
Nije bilo posljedica po mamu niti bebu.

----------


## Fidji

Niti u jednom slučaju nije zvana hitna jer je poanta u tome da primalja dovoljno rano zna procijeniti da nešto ne ide kako bi trebalo.

----------


## Tiwi

> Niti u jednom slučaju nije zvana hitna jer je poanta u tome da primalja dovoljno rano zna procijeniti da nešto ne ide kako bi trebalo.


Zato i ne bi trebalo biti prihvatljivo da zakasni.

----------


## Fidji

Tiwi, predahni malo.
Ja sam jedina kojoj je zakasnila i to zato jer sam je JA prekasno zvala.

----------


## leonisa

> Tiwi, predahni malo.
> Ja sam jedina kojoj je zakasnila i to zato jer sam je JA prekasno zvala.


oprosti fidji, ali ovo nije fer.
svela si jedan, jako dobar argument, na osobnu razinu. nitko ne prica o tebi i tvom porodu. divno je to sto se dogodilo tebi, ali zamisli da su na tvom mjestu bila ona dva hospitalizirana slucajeva.
kroz grad ti nekad treba 5 a nekad 55 minuta putovanja jer ne mozes znati oce li pasti par kapi kise koje ce napraviti kolonu ili ne.
isto tako ne mozes predvidjeti sta se sve moze dogoditi po putu dugom 200 km, dvije granice itd.
da, velika je mogucnost da babica koja dolazi preko 2 drzave- zakasni i time ugrozi cijeli porod.

----------


## vertex

mikka? aqua?

Meni je porod kod kuće s iskusnom primaljom divna opcija. Odmah bi se za nju odlučila da mi je dostupna. S primaljom koja dolazi pri izgonu bebe - pa i ne baš.

----------


## piplica

Termin mi je 08.08.
Živim na sjevernom Jadranu.
Što mislite, kolike su šanse da bi primalja iz Austrije (čak i da je to legalno  :Wink:  ) zapela u prometu i zakasnila na porod?

----------


## piplica

Termin mi je 08.08.
Živim na sjevernom Jadranu.
Što mislite, kolike su šanse da bi primalja iz Austrije (čak i da je to legalno  :Wink:  ) zapela u prometu i zakasnila na porod?

----------


## Joe

> mikka? aqua?
> 
> Meni je porod kod kuće s iskusnom primaljom divna opcija. Odmah bi se za nju odlučila da mi je dostupna. S primaljom koja dolazi pri izgonu bebe - pa i ne baš.


ovako i ja. nadam se da će to u hrvatskoj u dogledno vrijeme biti ostvarivo.

ovako preuzeti rizik- informirano ili ne- da primalja možda zakasni, i imati neasistirani kućni porod, čini mi se statistički opasnije od vožnje nevezanog djeteta u autu.

----------


## bimba iaia

> Termin mi je 08.08.
> Živim na sjevernom Jadranu.
> Što mislite, kolike su šanse da bi primalja iz Austrije (čak i da je to legalno  ) zapela u prometu i zakasnila na porod?


A da joj daš zimmer frei, pa da idete skupa na more dok ne rodiš   :Grin:  

Ja bi sigurno rodila doma,da imam primalju,ali ovako,još bez podrške okoline,se ne usudim.
Bit će za eventualno 3.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Poslid

Piplica, mislim da primalja iz Austrije ni ne bi prihvatila takav put.A ovo što Fidji kaže je istina: Ona se jako dobro osjećala i nije imala potrebu zvati primalju prije. Sva odgovornost bila je na Fidji - na nikom drugom.
Netko tko se ne bi osjećao sigurnim da primalja nije uz njega, ne bi je zvao u zadnji tren.

----------


## Poslid

Osim toga, uvijek postoji opcija da rodilja ode u Austiju i lijepo legalno rodi u kući za porode.

----------


## leonisa

> Piplica, mislim da primalja iz Austrije ni ne bi prihvatila takav put.A ovo što Fidji kaže je istina: Ona se jako dobro osjećala i nije imala potrebu zvati primalju prije. Sva odgovornost bila je na Fidji - na nikom drugom.
> Netko tko se ne bi osjećao sigurnim da primalja nije uz njega, ne bi je zvao u zadnji tren.


sta je zadnji tren?
koliko je do zadnjeg trena?
i ne treba od graza do zagreba bas uvijek (samo) nekoliko sati.

zasto negirati tu veliku potencijalnu opasnost? nije u pitanju zvanje "u zadnji tren" vec udaljenost.

ne bi vodile ovakav razgovor niti bi koristile argument "kasnjenja" da se radi o primalji koja zivi/radi u istom gradu. pa barem istoj drzavi.

----------


## leonisa

> Osim toga, uvijek postoji opcija da rodilja ode u Austiju i lijepo legalno rodi u kući za porode.


upravo tako.

----------


## bimba iaia

Koliko bi mirnije i normalnije bilo ići u kuću za porod nego u bolnicu=rodilište.  :Yes:

----------


## vertex

Kakvu korist ima beba od toga što je mama preuzela odgovornost, ako nastrada?
Ne smatram ovo pitanje provokacijom - udruga Roda ne podržava neasistirani kućni porod. Također ne mora ići Fidji ni nikom drugom osobno. Ali me zanima otkad je "preuzimanje odgovornosti" nešto što opravdava bilo koji postupak.

----------


## piplica

> Osim toga, uvijek postoji opcija da rodilja ode u Austiju i lijepo legalno rodi u kući za porode.


Naravno, ali to nije tema ove rasprave.

Tema je kućni porod, za koji smo dakle utvrdili da je za sada moguć jedino sa primaljom iz inozemstva, što je 
prvo: rizično  
drugo: protuzakonito.

Ne znam zašto se onda to ovdje i dalje podržava, tim više što to čini osoblje foruma, koje ipak odražava stav jedne ozbiljne udruge.

----------


## Joe

I ja mislim kao vertex, otud dolazi i usporedba sa korištenjem/nekorištenjem AS.

----------


## AdioMare

> Ali me zanima otkad je "preuzimanje odgovornosti" nešto što opravdava bilo koji postupak.


Tako je.
Posebno intrigira ona legendarna: Nije to za svakoga/Ne bi predložila svakome.

----------


## Poslid

Kućni porodi su statistički jednako sigurni kao i porodi u bolnici.

----------


## Joe

To je drugi par rukava, znamo kakvi su naši bolnički porodi.

----------


## Poslid

I Udruga ne podržava kućne porode, nego se zalaže da kućni porod postoji kao opcija.

----------


## mikka

piplica, pretpostavljam vece nego inace jer ti je trece dijete.

vertex, ja sam izuzetno zadovoljna sto mi je ona dosla na izgon, jer kasnije, kad sam slusala neka od iskustava cura kojima je dosla ranije, sam skuzila da ponekad ima neke za mene diskutabilne metode asistencije.

naravno, mislim da mi je zakasnila bas zato jer je porod isao brzo i lako. da je bilo komplikacija, pretpostavljam da bi porod trajao (puno) duze u kojem slucaju bi ona stigla na vrijeme i mogla obaviti svoj posao.

ja sam bila apsolutno uvjerena da cu ja roditi bez pol frke, a ona mi je ustvari trebala zato da mi pregleda posteljicu--posto nisam nikad u zivotu vidla kako posteljica izgleda. mozda je glupo, ali opcija da bi nesto poslo krivo na porodu ili da s bebom mozda nesto ne bi bilo u redu mi jednostavno nije bila na pameti (ne u smislu da sam glupa i da ne znam da postoji mogucnost komplikacija, nego u smislu da sam bila 99,99% sigurna da se nece dogoditi meni).

iako moram priznati da iduci put ne bi radala u takvom aranzmanu. porod koji sam imala i odabrala je jednostavno bio mozda i malo nesmotreno silno zeljen radi trauma sa prvog poroda i moje odlucnosti da si tako nesto vise necu dozvoliti. obzirom da poznam sebe i svoju "spremnost" na konflikt, pogotovo u takvom stanju i tim trenucima, porod kakav sam imala je jednostavno bio jedina opcija za mene.

----------


## mikka

ajme, dok ja napisem post osvane ih jos 15  :Grin:

----------


## leonisa

> I Udruga ne podržava kućne porode, nego se zalaže da kućni porod postoji kao opcija.


da, ali za sada je JEDINA takva opcija primalja iz inozemstva i kao takva je opasna i protuzakonita. zar ne?

----------


## mikka

> Kućni porodi su statistički jednako sigurni kao i porodi u bolnici.





> To je drugi par rukava, znamo kakvi su naši bolnički porodi.


mislim da su se ova istazivanja provodila negdje gdje nisu "mesnice" kao kod nas (jasno, posto kod nas ni nema kucnih poroda, osim ovih par nasih, koji sigurno nisu usli u statistiku  :Aparatic: )

----------


## leonisa

> Poslid prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kućni porodi su statistički jednako sigurni kao i porodi u bolnici.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


koji kucni porod?
kod nas ili vani?
onaj kod kojeg dolazi primalja iz udaljenih krajeva ili ona koja je ipak malo blize?

znam odgovor.

----------


## vertex

mikka, nije mi namjera nikome osobno ništa predbacivati. Meni je super da ti je sve bilo tako dobro i da si zadovoljna!
Ali treba reci kako stvari stoje. Kad se dogovaraš s primaljom iz Austrije, jako je lako moguće da ona na porod neće stići. Pa to je valjda banalna činjenica. Ne znam zašto se moramo svi pravit blesavi. A pazite, ovdje razgovaramo, odnosno primjedbe izričemo, mi žene koje bismo RADO imale kućni porod!

----------


## vertex

Fali "većinom" u zadnjoj rečenici.

----------


## Anci

> Poslid prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I Udruga ne podržava kućne porode, nego se zalaže da kućni porod postoji kao opcija.
> 
> 
> da, ali za sada je JEDINA takva opcija primalja iz inozemstva i kao takva je opasna i protuzakonita. zar ne?


Slažem se s leonisom.

I dodatno onda zbunjuje ovo: 


> glede neasistiranog, ponovit cu fidji: udruga roda propagira i podrzava asistirani porod kod kuce, ali ne propagira i ne podrzava neasistirani porod kod kuce.

----------


## pomikaki

jesmo li došli do toga da ne podržavate kućni porod u trenutnim uvjetima u Hrvatskoj?

----------


## piplica

> A pazite, ovdje razgovaramo, odnosno primjedbe izričemo, mi žene koje bismo RADO imale kućni porod!


Upravo tako.  :Smile:

----------


## Joe

> vertex prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  A pazite, ovdje razgovaramo, odnosno primjedbe izričemo, mi žene koje bismo RADO imale kućni porod!
> 
> 
> Upravo tako.


X

----------


## leonisa

slazem se sa vertex.
i sa time da se do tog puta dodje primjerima legalnih poroda kod kuce.
svaka cast svima, ali malo se previse u zadnje vrijeme mase pricama u kojima dolazi ilegalna primalja. i uredu je za svakog onog tko tako odluci, ali smeta me sto se toliko o tome pise po rodinom forumu, ovako, bezazleno.
a editiralo bi me se, i editira, da napisem kako sam skinula dobar film sa te i te stranice. sto je ok.
ali budimo onda dosljedni u tome.
educirajmo javnost i sustav na primjerila legalnih kucnih poroda.
pa kad on postane legalan i kod nas, dajmo price na sva zvona.

druga stvar je da se sad prviput spominje slucaj kada je primalja savjetovala odlazak u rodiliste.
mozda bi bilo pravedno dati i tim slucajevima jednaki prostor u eteru, zar ne?
jer time onda zene vide da rizik nije bas zanemariv i stjesu sigurnost u primalju koja moze uciniti puno vise nego sto mislimo.

----------


## Joe

leonisa, u sridu!

----------


## marta

> i sa time da se do tog puta dodje primjerima legalnih poroda kod kuce.


Gotovo da nema zemlje gdje se do toga doslo iskljucivo legalnim putem.

----------


## vertex

leonisa, meni super je da netko iz udruge piše ovakve postove!
(Nisam se zezla, ti jesi Roda, ako si osoblje foruma, je l' da?)

----------


## Joe

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> i sa time da se do tog puta dodje primjerima legalnih poroda kod kuce.
> 
> 
> Gotovo da nema zemlje gdje se do toga doslo iskljucivo legalnim putem.


marta, znaš nešto o tome?

----------


## AdioMare

> leonisa, meni super je da netko iz udruge piše ovakve postove!
> (Nisam se zezla, ti jesi Roda, ako si osoblje foruma, je l' da?)


x

----------


## marta

> druga stvar je da se sad prviput spominje slucaj kada je primalja savjetovala odlazak u rodiliste.
> mozda bi bilo pravedno dati i tim slucajevima jednaki prostor u eteru, zar ne?


Mozda se ne spominje ovdje, na ovom topicu, ali se spominje. Ona zena kojoj je opcija nelegalni porod doma s babicom Austrijankom u prekrsaju svakako ce naici i na te price. Hocu reci, vec dugo nisam u Rodi i vec dugo ne pratim forum detaljno, pa sam svejedno cula za te slucajeve, a nisam trudna niti planiram biti u skoroj buducnosti. Takodjer, clanice udruge nisu jednine zene u Hrvata kojima padne napamet kucni porod i primalja iz Austrije, sto znaci da forum nije jedini izvor informacija o kucnom porodu.

----------


## Fidji

Po mojoj osobnoj procjeni porod kod kuće nikad neće biti legalan ako nemamo ni malo aktivizma niti idealizma.

Mi žene koje želimo rađati kod kuće.

----------


## mikka

vidis, leonisa ima pravo sto se tice usporedbe. ne znam. bas je prava pusiona, pricam i za sebe u buducnosti, sto nema mogucnosti poroda kod kuce uz nasu, legalnu primalju. rodilista mi i dalje izazivaju mucninu (u najmanju ruku). mozda se u meduvremenu pojavi neka koja je stekla spremu i iskustvo vani, pa dode raditi ovdje. jel to moguce?

----------


## marta

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  leonisa prvotno napisa
> ...


Nemam vremena, a ni volje, da budem iskrena, puno o tome pisati, a i cini i se uzaludno... Evo ti nasih prvih susjeda Madjara, kod njih je lijecnicko udruzenje isposlovalo zabranu kucnih poroda (ili je to samo uslo u proceduru u zakonodavnom tijelu), pa su se ZENE pobunile, sto primalje, sto rodilje. Primlje su se skolovale izvan Madje i onda ilegalno radile po kucama, dok se kucni porod nije legalizirao. Ostale detalje sam zaboravila. 

Poanta je, ako se same ne zauzmeno za to, na ovaj ili onaj nacin, kucni porod se nece legalizirati.

----------


## marta

> vidis, leonisa ima pravo sto se tice usporedbe. ne znam. bas je prava pusiona, pricam i za sebe u buducnosti, sto nema mogucnosti poroda kod kuce uz nasu, legalnu primalju. rodilista mi i dalje izazivaju mucninu (u najmanju ruku). mozda se u meduvremenu pojavi neka koja je stekla spremu i iskustvo vani, pa dode raditi ovdje. jel to moguce?


Jos nije moguce, a vec ih ima.

----------


## mim

> Takodjer, clanice udruge nisu jednine zene u Hrvata kojima padne napamet kucni porod i primalja iz Austrije, sto znaci da forum nije jedini izvor informacija o kucnom porodu.


Pa je to opravdanje da se dozvoljava širenje podataka o ilegalnim radnjama putem Rodinog foruma? 

Je li Udruga uopće svjesna koliko problema zbog toga može imati ako samo i jedan slučaj završi loše? Jer-Udruga je vlasnik foruma na kojem se "dilaju" podaci o inozemnim primaljama, zar ne? 

Šteta je upropastiti toliko dobrog što je napravljeno "samo" zbog nekoliko kažnjivih radnji.

----------


## Joe

> Joe prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  marta prvotno napisa
> ...


za prvo boldano-  :Naklon:  za uvredu u rukavicama

za drugo boldano- bit će da se ne slažemo oko toga koji je ovaj a koji onaj.

moje je mišljenje da Udruga ne bi smjela propagirati ilegalnu opciju, da joj ne naškodi. porođajne gerila je drugi par čarapa.

----------


## marta

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Takodjer, clanice udruge nisu jednine zene u Hrvata kojima padne napamet kucni porod i primalja iz Austrije, sto znaci da forum nije jedini izvor informacija o kucnom porodu.
> 
> 
> Pa je to opravdanje da se dozvoljava širenje podataka o ilegalnim radnjama putem Rodinog foruma?


Ne znam kakvo si to opravdanje iscitala iz mog posta.

----------


## srecica

> Felix prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> glede neasistiranog, ponovit cu fidji: udruga roda propagira i podrzava asistirani porod kod kuce, ali ne propagira i ne podrzava neasistirani porod kod kuce.


Ja bih ovo preformulirala i sklopila zajedno ono sto kazu Felix i Poslid, dakle Udruga RODA propagira i podrzava asistirani porod kod kuce i ujedno se zalaze da takav nacin poroda postane opcija, odnosno da se konacno donese zakon koji ce takav porod i pravno regulirati i kojim ce educirane primalje dobiti mogucnost samostalnog djelovanja.

Udruga RODA nikoga ne nagovara niti direktno upucuje da rodi kod kuce, niti nagovara da zove babicu iz bilo koje zemlje, niti bilo koju drugu ilegalnu aktivnost.
Na forumu je moguce dobiti informacije o babicama koje su voljne doci u Hrvatsku ali njih Udruga ne reklamira, isto tako na forumu je moguce dobiti informacije o svim ostalim nacinima poroda pa tako imamo i raspravu o carskom na izbor koji takoder nije legalan zar ne?

Moje misljenje je da netko tko se odluci na porod kod kuce nece traziti samo lijepe price, vec da ce informirati i o svim problemima koji se mogu dogoditi tijekom poroda. Nazalost cini mi se da u niti jednoj zemlji nije kucni porod bio odmah legalan, i mislim da je malo bezveze reci da o tome ne smijemo pisati, a zelja nam je i vizija da takav porod postane legalan. Mislim da je dobro da se iznose cinjenice koje govore o ispravnosti takve odluke, isto tako da se iznose cinjenice sto se desi kada nesto pode krivo.

----------


## leonisa

> Takodjer, clanice udruge nisu jednine zene u Hrvata kojima padne napamet kucni porod i primalja iz Austrije, sto znaci da forum nije jedini izvor informacija o kucnom porodu.


naravno da nisu i naravno da nije.
ali je udruga jednako odgovorna za razmjenu svih ilegalnih podataka, od kako "podmititi" doktora, "kupiti" carski, gdje pronaci dvd rip omiljene mi serije...pa do kako u hrvatskoj u danasnje vrijeme i uvjetima imati aisitirani porod kod kuce.

ali to vise nije tema naslova topica. no ipak je nesto, sto, barem mene, osobno, bilo kao clanicu ili ne, bode u oci.

----------


## mikka

jel onda clanice udruge ne smiju pisati o osobnim iskustvima kao zene jer su clanice i osoblje foruma? mozda bi mogle pisati na nekom drugom forumu pa da ih se oslobodi optuzbi da propagiraju.

----------


## Joe

> jel onda clanice udruge ne smiju pisati o osobnim iskustvima kao zene jer su clanice i osoblje foruma? mozda bi mogle pisati na nekom drugom forumu pa da ih se oslobodi optuzbi da propagiraju.


jel smijem ja napisati da sam spržila dvd wall-e?

----------


## marta

> za prvo boldano-  za uvredu u rukavicama
> 
> za drugo boldano- bit će da se ne slažemo oko toga koji je ovaj a koji onaj.
> 
> moje je mišljenje da Udruga ne bi smjela propagirati ilegalnu opciju, da joj ne naškodi. porođajne gerila je drugi par čarapa.



Nisam te imala nikakvu namjeru uvrijediti. Nemam pojam uopce kakav je tvoj stav prema ovome o cemu se tu pise, nego mi se stvarno cini uzaludno trositi vrijeme, NE na tebe, nego na nesto sto nije tema ovog topica, jer ce se izgubiti u ovoj trakavici. Mozda je vrijedno zasebnog topica, a mozda i nije - ne znam.

----------


## mikka

nikak da se zaoftopicarim kako mi je drago da sam vidla a70v u nekom bljesku nakratko.

on t, valjda smijes, da budem iskrena nemam pojma. a kako da pisemo o svojim iskustvima? da ne spominjemo primalju? ne podyebavam, stvarno me zanima koji bi bio forumski legalan nacin razmjene iskustava o kucnom porodu.

----------


## anchie76

OPET smo dosli do toga sto bi udruga trebala raditi i sto ne bi trebala.  Mislim da svrha ove teme nije rad udruge nego generalno rasprava o radjanju kod kuce.  Pa molim da se toga i drzite.

----------


## Joe

anchie, nije rasprava o tome što bi udruga trebala ili ne raditi, nego o tome što se piše i propagira na forumu koji prezentira udrugu u javnosti.

----------


## marta

Mislim da je javnost ipak nesto puno sire od parsto forumasa.

----------


## Joe

jest, ali puno više ljudi čita nego što piše.

----------


## marta

Da ih je i koja tisuca to je jos uvijek manje od jednog promila stanovnistva i totalno je pretjerano govoriti o tome da forum prezentira udrugu u javnosti.

----------


## marta

Evo sad nekih 200 ljudi cita forum. Meni se to ne cini neka brojka...

----------


## mikka

ja vjerujem da velika vecina onih koji i dospiju na pdf prirodni pristup i procitaju da neke tamo radaju kod kuce odmahnu rukom pomislivsi da smo malo poremecene i odu citati nesto pametnije  :Grin:

----------


## Joe

ti to ozbiljno?

btw, ne da forum predstavlja Udrugu u javnosti, nego ljudi brkaju udrugu i forum i forumašice bez obzira na članstvo nazivaju rodama.

----------


## mim

> mim prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  marta prvotno napisa
> ...


Hipotetički slučaj: neka žena odluči roditi kod kuće, nađe podatke na Rodinom forumu, stupi u kontakt s curama, dobije podatke kako i gdje "naručiti" primalju. Nešto u porodu krene krivo. Ojađeni otac (dok se majka oporavlja od proživljenog užasa i smrti bebe) krene "istjerivati pravdu". Udruga npr. u tom slučaju jednostavno može reći: "Pa, podatke je mogla naći i drugdje, nismo mi krivi. " Kažem, hipotetički slučaj, ali u stvarnosti se može dogoditi. Eto, na to sam mislila.




> Mislim da svrha ove teme nije rad udruge nego generalno rasprava o radjanju kod kuce.


A takva rasprava nije ni potrebna jer je asistirani porod kod kuće zabranjen osim u hitnim slučajevima koji na forumu nisu opisani.




> Evo sad nekih 200 ljudi cita forum. Meni se to ne cini neka brojka...


Za gore navedeni hipotetički slučaj ne treba 200 ljudi. Dovoljna je samo jedna majka.

----------


## Joe

> ja vjerujem da velika vecina onih koji i dospiju na pdf prirodni pristup i procitaju da neke tamo radaju kod kuce odmahnu rukom pomislivsi da smo malo poremecene i odu citati nesto pametnije


slažem se, ali onda dođe forumašica kao što je death of art...

----------


## pomikaki

> ja vjerujem da velika vecina onih koji i dospiju na pdf prirodni pristup i procitaju da neke tamo radaju kod kuce odmahnu rukom pomislivsi da smo malo poremecene i odu citati nesto pametnije


ali bi isto tako, da se u udarnom terminu htv-a emitira prilog o našoj temi, većina gledatelja isto tako promjenila program. A ipak bi bili "u javnosti".

Ne znam što da mislim. Znam samo da mi je jako žao što nemam mogućnost legalno roditi doma.

----------


## marta

> ti to ozbiljno?
> 
> btw, ne da forum predstavlja Udrugu u javnosti, nego ljudi brkaju udrugu i forum i forumašice bez obzira na članstvo nazivaju rodama.


Da, ozbiljno. Vecina ljudi u Hr, koji su uopce culi za Rodu, znaju da je to neka udruga koja promice dojenje i autosjedalice i tako to, vezano za djecu. I za to znaju iz novina i jumbo plakata, a ne s rodinog foruma. To sto se brka clanstvo u udruzi i forumu, je totalno drugi par cipela.

----------


## mikka

kuzim, a kaj mozes. nemre se paziti na sve. sad bi izvukla neki primjer iz neke propovjedi u crkvi nakon koje frajer ode i ubije zenu, ali nemrem se sjetiti teksta (nek se nitko ne uvrijedi). pa nemres reci da se vise ne odrzavaju propovijedi, ne.

----------


## vertex

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja vjerujem da velika vecina onih koji i dospiju na pdf prirodni pristup i procitaju da neke tamo radaju kod kuce odmahnu rukom pomislivsi da smo malo poremecene i odu citati nesto pametnije 
> 
> 
> slažem se, ali onda dođe forumašica kao što je death of art...


...i u roku keks dobije informaciju tko je sve rodio NEasistirano i da si progugla "unassisted birth"...

----------


## Joe

> kuzim, a kaj mozes. nemre se paziti na sve. sad bi izvukla neki primjer iz neke propovjedi u crkvi nakon koje frajer ode i ubije zenu, ali nemrem se sjetiti teksta (nek se nitko ne uvrijedi). pa nemres reci da se vise ne odrzavaju propovijedi, ne.


mikka, daj ga pliz nađi  :Grin:  

da se razumijemo, uplela sam se na ovu temu jer mi je stalo do Udruge. nemam nikakvu lošu namjeru. čisto da se zna.

----------


## mikka

ja ne mislim da bi promijenili program, ali mislim da bi konstatirali da smo lude.

ali tracak nade je tu--ako moj stari sad s ponosom govori kako sam ja rodila doma i kako sam se brzo oporavila, i kako u nizozemskoj 30% zena rada kod kuce, onda vjerujem da postoji sansa da se stvari pocnu mijenjati.

----------


## anchie76

Da li je netko procitao pravila ovog foruma?  Vidim da i nije bas   :Grin:  




> Nismo odgovorni za štetu koju naši korisnici ili treće osobe eventualno pretrpe zbog pogrešnog tumačenja sadržaja objavljenih na našem forumu. Ne odgovaramo niti za bilo kakvu drugu štetu koju naši korisnici ili treće osobe eventualno pretrpe uslijed objavljivanja bilo kojih sadržaja na našim stranicama, uslijed korištenja našeg foruma, uslijed eventualne nedostupnosti našeg foruma, uslijed korištenja linkova s našeg foruma, uslijed naše intervencije u objavljene sadržaje, i sl., a posebice ne za štetu koju na bilo koji način bilo kome uzrokuju naši korisnici ili treće osobe vezano uz korištenje ili sadržaj objavljen na našem forumu.



SVATKO je odgovoran za sebe i za informacije koje odluci uzeti s foruma, pocevsi od uspavljivanja djeteta, nosenja istog, stila roditeljstva, cijepljenja i savjeta kako skinuti temperaturu pa do izbora nacina poroda, bolnice, doktora preko milion drugih stvari

Ne moramo sad raspravljati sto bi netko mogao i kad bi mogao i sto bi onda bilo.  Svatko je odgovoran za svoje postupke.  To je bottom line.

Dakle, nemojmo brinuti tudju brigu, nego se vratimo lijepo natrag na temu   :Smile:

----------


## Joe

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> jel onda clanice udruge ne smiju pisati o osobnim iskustvima kao zene jer su clanice i osoblje foruma? mozda bi mogle pisati na nekom drugom forumu pa da ih se oslobodi optuzbi da propagiraju.
> 
> 
> jel smijem ja napisati da sam spržila dvd wall-e?


kvotam samu sebe. dovođenje babice iz austrije nije legalna opcija.

----------


## leonisa

> da se razumijemo, uplela sam se na ovu temu jer mi je stalo do Udruge. nemam nikakvu lošu namjeru. čisto da se zna.


XXXXX

----------


## mikka

a ako bi se uvijek napomenulo da to nije legalno, jel to onda dode ko neki disklejmer? ili su nelegalne opcije u potpunoj nemilosti foruma?

----------


## mikka

mislim, ako napisem "postoji mogucnost da si sprzis dvd" ili "ja sam se snasla s babicom iz austije", jel taj sadrzaj prihvatljiv za forum ili nije?

----------


## mim

> Da li je netko procitao pravila ovog foruma?  Vidim da i nije bas


Je li netko pročitao Kazneni zakon? Vidim da nije baš. 

Mislim da je Zakon ispred forumskih pravila. Isto tako mislim da bi se toga trebao sjetiti svatko tko drugom daje podatke o ilegalnim radnjama.




> a ako bi se uvijek napomenulo da to nije legalno, jel to onda dode ko neki disklejmer? ili su nelegalne opcije u potpunoj nemilosti foruma?


Kad bi naglasila da je kažnjivo zakonom možda bi dobilo veću težinu. A što se tiče ilegalnog mislim da i o tome govore forumska pravila. 




> 4. Zabranjuje se kršenje ljudskih prava i/ili važećih zakona.

----------


## leonisa

> a ako bi se uvijek napomenulo da to nije legalno, jel to onda dode ko neki disklejmer? ili su nelegalne opcije u potpunoj nemilosti foruma?


da li bi bio disklejmer da netko od cura napise kako je dogovorila CR bez obzira sto nema med. indikacija za njega, onako preko veze ili je pak je platila za njega. uz opasku poput nemojte slijediti moj primjer jer ono sto sam napravila nije bas u skladu sa zakonom?

na stranu sad zalaganja udruge i nasi stavovi o CR. 

ili da se bojala poroda pa je platila doktoru neku lovu da bas on bude na porodu sa dogovorenim primaljama. znam da je to protuzakonito ali to je eto moj rizik.

----------


## Maslačkica

Kao pristalica prirodnog i da tijelo ima svoje mehanizme koji se, pa mogu i reći, tek sada počinju duboko shvaćati i istraživati i dalje, pogotovo što se tiče poroda u kojem, eto još ima nepoznanica, npr. zašto porod kreće, ja sam jako okrenuta prema porodu kući ili u kući za porode. Kako nemamo tih mogućnosti okrećemo se ilegalnom, a ako se pogleda unazad većina, ako ne i 100% aktivizama kreće od ilegale i meni nije odbojna, tj. čak mi je jako privlačna ideja o kućnom asistiranom porodu (imam i druge izbore na pameti, ali evo, takva je tema, pa...). 

Ali ono što me je malo štrecnulo i zaintrigiralo je Mikkina izjava i mišljenje iz sadašnje perspektive gledajući svoj porod unazad, pa Mikka, hoćeš li mi reći koji je tvoj 3. mogući izbor poroda i objašnjenje dole navedenog  :Wink:  



> iako moram priznati da iduci put ne bi radala u takvom aranzmanu. porod koji sam imala i odabrala je jednostavno bio mozda i malo nesmotreno silno zeljen radi trauma sa prvog poroda i moje odlucnosti da si tako nesto vise necu dozvoliti. obzirom da poznam sebe i svoju "spremnost" na konflikt, pogotovo u takvom stanju i tim trenucima, porod kakav sam imala je jednostavno bio jedina opcija za mene.

----------


## pomikaki

> Ali ono što me je malo štrecnulo i zaintrigiralo je Mikkina izjava i mišljenje iz sadašnje perspektive gledajući svoj porod unazad, pa Mikka, hoćeš li mi reći koji je tvoj 3. mogući izbor poroda i objašnjenje dole navedenog  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				iako moram priznati da iduci put ne bi radala u takvom aranzmanu. porod koji sam imala i odabrala je jednostavno bio mozda i malo nesmotreno silno zeljen radi trauma sa prvog poroda i moje odlucnosti da si tako nesto vise necu dozvoliti. obzirom da poznam sebe i svoju "spremnost" na konflikt, pogotovo u takvom stanju i tim trenucima, porod kakav sam imala je jednostavno bio jedina opcija za mene.


i mene zanima

x i na ostatak posta   :Smile:

----------


## mikka

porod kod kuce nije ilegalan, ali dovodenje strane primalje (ako joj placas) je. znaci ja mogu pisati o porodu kod kuce i o tome kako mi je bila prijateljica primalja u asistenciji, ne? 

aha, za kucu za porode. nisam htjela ici tamo jer mi se nije dalo, to je jos veca organizacija od fusarenja s primaljom. pogotovo s mojom statistikom kretanja poroda od dana termina.

----------


## leonisa

> Kako nemamo tih mogućnosti okrećemo se ilegalnom,


meni to daje jako dobre argumente curama koje se zalazu za CR kao legalna i ravnopravna opcija poroda.

a smatram da je to krivi temelj.

----------


## pomikaki

> Kako nemamo tih mogućnosti okrećemo se ilegalnom,
> 			
> 		
> 
> meni to daje jako dobre argumente curama koje se zalazu za CR kao legalna i ravnopravna opcija poroda.
> 
> a smatram da je to krivi temelj.


ali što onda učiniti?

----------


## mikka

zakaj se ne bi bakcala s primaljom strankinjom? iskreno--zato je mi se ne da  :Grin:  . u principu nisam ni tip koji voli krsiti zakon. a i njezine metode o kojim sam kasnije slusala mi se ne svidaju. prekrsila bi zakon ponovo kad bi postojala opcija da mi na porod dodu odent i liliana  :Grin:

----------


## Maslačkica

> Kako nemamo tih mogućnosti okrećemo se ilegalnom,
> 			
> 		
> 
> meni to daje jako dobre argumente curama koje se zalazu za CR kao legalna i ravnopravna opcija poroda.
> 
> a smatram da je to krivi temelj.


Ja ono što znam iz istorije i raznoraznim pokretima to je da su, pa skoro slobodno mogu reći, 100% krenuli iz ilegale, radili ilegalno, borili se za legalno i "ostalo je povijest"   :Grin:

----------


## Joe

ALI forumska pravila ne dozvoljavaju da se piše o tome.

----------


## mim

> porod kod kuce nije ilegalan, ali dovodenje strane primalje (ako joj placas) je. znaci ja mogu pisati o porodu kod kuce i o tome kako mi je bila prijateljica primalja u asistenciji, ne?


Ne, jer tad i tvoja prijateljica-primalja krši zakon. 




> Nesavjesno liječenje 
> Članak 240. 
> (2) Kaznom iz stavka 1. ovoga članka kaznit će se zdravstveni djelatnik koji obavljajući svoju djelatnost ne primijeni mjere za zaštitu bolesnika ili ne postupa prema pravilima svoje struke, ili obavlja zdravstvenu djelatnost u prostoru za koji nema propisano odobrenje za rad, ili uopće nesavjesno postupa, pa zbog toga prouzroči pogoršanje bolesti ili narušenje zdravlja neke osobe.





> Pravilnik 
> o izdavanju, obnavljanju i oduzimanju 
> odobrenja za samostalan rad 
> (licence) 
> (pročišćeni tekst) 
> 
> I Opće odredbe 
> 
> Članak 1. 
> ...


Drugim riječima: nema licencu za obavljanje kućnog poroda niti to smije raditi kod tebe doma. Ukoliko za to još bude i plaćena-kazna je samo veća, ali je ne izuzima.

----------


## pomikaki

> ALI forumska pravila ne dozvoljavaju da se piše o tome.


onda mogu to učiniti, samo da ne pišem?
Uopće nema problema   :Grin:

----------


## mikka

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Kako nemamo tih mogućnosti okrećemo se ilegalnom,
> ...


mislim da bi za pocetak bilo ok organizirati medijsku hajku na porodne uvjete u nasim bolnicama i nemogucnost izbora. nakon toga vrsiti konstantan pritisak na ministarstvo ili tko je vec odgovoran za omogucavanje raznih opcija.

ono sto mene zanima, a pojednostavila sam malo u nekom gore postu--tko bi bile te nase babice na kucnim porodima? one koje su provele zivotnji vijek u bolnicama ili one koje zavrse skolu bez iskustva? ja ne bi ni jednu od takvih na mom porodu.

----------


## Joe

> Joe prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ALI forumska pravila ne dozvoljavaju da se piše o tome.
> 
> 
> onda mogu to učiniti, samo da ne pišem?
> Uopće nema problema


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

svašta ja radim, pa ovdje ne pišem o tome   :Grin:

----------


## Fidji

Senzibilizirat ćemo javnost o kućnom porodu tako da šutimo o tome.

----------


## Mima

Normalno da možeš. Stvarno ne mogu zamisliti da bi nekoga od namjere da rodi kod kuće odvratila činjenica da to nije legalno.

----------


## srecica

> Kako nemamo tih mogućnosti okrećemo se ilegalnom,
> 			
> 		
> 
> meni to daje jako dobre argumente curama koje se zalazu za CR kao legalna i ravnopravna opcija poroda.
> 
> a smatram da je to krivi temelj.


Ja mislim da nije.
Nitko ne brani curama koje se zalazu za CR kao legalnu opciju da osnuju udrugu i krenu u akciju u tom smjeru, jednako kao sto se Udruga zalaze da kucni porod postane legalna opcija.
Moje je misljenje da su istrazivanja ipak na strani prirodnog poroda, bilo u bolnici, bilo kod kuce uz primalju ili u kuci za porode ... ali to je vec druga prica.

----------


## Maslačkica

Već sam se prije htjela osvrnuti na Mim tvoje citiranje, pa mislim da je Mikka mislila isto na ono na što sam ja - u stilu: brzo se desilo, a ona bila u gostima i eto bebe. 
Mislim, jer šta ako se stvarno tako desi nešto da mi je npr. neki doktor u gostima i uhvate me trudovi i beba eto je vani, šta će on? Zbog zakona će heklati i čekati hitnu dok oni ne dođu, jer on ne smije?

----------


## Joe

> Senzibilizirat ćemo javnost o kućnom porodu tako da šutimo o tome.


fidji, kako misliš propagirati ilegalnu opciju ako je to zabranjeno pravilima foruma?

----------


## Mima

> Već sam se prije htjela osvrnuti na Mim tvoje citiranje, pa mislim da je Mikka mislila isto na ono na što sam ja - u stilu: brzo se desilo, a ona bila u gostima i eto bebe. 
> Mislim, jer šta ako se stvarno tako desi nešto da mi je npr. neki doktor u gostima i uhvate me trudovi i beba eto je vani, šta će on? Zbog zakona će heklati i čekati hitnu dok oni ne dođu, jer on ne smije?


Smije ako je hitan slučaj

----------


## mikka

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> porod kod kuce nije ilegalan, ali dovodenje strane primalje (ako joj placas) je. znaci ja mogu pisati o porodu kod kuce i o tome kako mi je bila prijateljica primalja u asistenciji, ne? 
> 
> 
> Ne, jer tad i tvoja prijateljica-primalja krši zakon.


samo ako je porod dogovoren unaprijed. a ako je slucajan onda ona ispada heroj jer mi je spasila zivot.

----------


## Fidji

> Fidji prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Senzibilizirat ćemo javnost o kućnom porodu tako da šutimo o tome.
> 
> 
> fidji, kako misliš propagirati ilegalnu opciju ako je to zabranjeno pravilima foruma?


Samokažnjavat ću se.  :Grin:

----------


## mim

> pomikaki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  leonisa prvotno napisa
> ...


Tu, naravno, onda misliš i na CR po želji rodilje? Jer-izbor je izbor, zar ne?




> Već sam se prije htjela osvrnuti na Mim tvoje citiranje, pa mislim da je Mikka mislila isto na ono na što sam ja - u stilu: brzo se desilo, a ona bila u gostima i eto bebe.
> Mislim, jer šta ako se stvarno tako desi nešto da mi je npr. neki doktor u gostima i uhvate me trudovi i beba eto je vani, šta će on? Zbog zakona će heklati i čekati hitnu dok oni ne dođu, jer on ne smije?


Nravno. Uz kršenje zakona uvijek je moguće i pribjeći laži. Obično dolaze u kompletu.
Da, ako je rodilja u blizini bolnice onda će čekati dolazak hitne pomoći jer ako nešto krene krivo na porodu kriv je medicinski djelatnik koji ga je obavio, a sumnjam da bi netko izgubio dozvolu za rad samo zato jer se nekom drugom, eto, baš ne ide u bolnicu. 

Hitni slučajevi izgledaju malo drugačije: čitaj novine, tamo ih ponekad opišu.

----------


## mikka

> Joe prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Fidji prvotno napisa
> ...


ko jan palach. sori ak je brutalno

----------


## Joe

onda bi trebalo promijeniti pravila foruma.

----------


## mikka

> Tu, naravno, onda misliš i na CR po želji rodilje? Jer-izbor je izbor, zar ne?


zaboravila si da sam se ja opredijelila za potpunu slobodu izbora poroda u nekoj tamo temi ranije.

a za hitni slucaj.. ok, uvijek se moze roditi u autu  :Grin:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## leonisa

> pomikaki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  leonisa prvotno napisa
> ...


slazem se.

i ici na velika zvona sa pricama leaglnih asistiranih poroda kod kuce.
da, istina, onih vani, ali pratimo svijet i u drugim stvarima, i to u stopu, pa sto ne bi i u ovim.

----------


## Maslačkica

> a sumnjam da bi netko izgubio dozvolu za rad samo zato jer se nekom drugom, eto, baš ne ide u bolnicu.


Problem u Hr kao i u BiH je taj što ne znam niti jedan slučaj da je neko izgubio dozvolu za rad, za puno gore slučajeve od kućnog poroda, osim onog doktora koji nije imao završen fakultet, u Osijeku, mislim....    :Grin:  



> Hitni slučajevi izgledaju malo drugačije: čitaj novine, tamo ih ponekad opišu.


Čitam ja novine i gledam 911, pa tamo prikažu hitne kućne porode...  :Wink:

----------


## anchie76

> onda bi trebalo promijeniti pravila foruma.


U pravilima pise i da nije dozvoljeno stavljati slike u postove, ali Udruzi JE dozvoljeno.. i xy drugih stvari.

Hvala sto se brinete, ali ne morate  :Saint:

----------


## mim

> Čitam ja novine i gledam 911, pa tamo prikažu hitne kućne porode...


...kao i ubojstva pa ga nećeš počiniti samo zato jer si gledala na tv-u, zar ne?   :Wink:  

A na ovo ostalo...kršiti zakon je lako: kako za rodilje tako i za medicinsko osoblje. Sve dok nema smrtnih slučajeva i teškog invaliditeta puno toga se tolerira. No, jednom će se dogoditi i takav slučaj, a onda će se ipak morati ispoštovati zakon. 

Osobno sam za izbor-sve dok to nekog ne ugrožava. U uvjetima kakve imamo život rodilje i djeteta ugrožen je porodom kod kuće jer je apsolutno nemoguće da hitna pomoć stigne na vrijeme. Na pisanje u ovoj temi potaknuli su me postovi Death-Of-Art kao primjer mlade žene koja apsolutno ne zna što je čeka na porodu i iz pročitanih postova može zaključiti da je (ne)asistirani porod kod kuće pis of kejk. Fiziološki to tako još i može biti (kao što je to bio moj porod u bolnici-krajnje prirodan i gotovo neasistiran), ali zakonski nije tako. I dok god se bude pisalo bez naglaska na to bit ću slobodna citirati zakone. 




> U pravilima pise i da nije dozvoljeno stavljati slike u postove, ali Udruzi JE dozvoljeno.. i xy drugih stvari.


U "xy drugih stvari" uključeno je i kršenje Zakona Republike Hrvatske?

----------


## krumpiric

> slazem se sa vertex.
> i sa time da se do tog puta dodje primjerima legalnih poroda kod kuce.
> svaka cast svima, ali malo se previse u zadnje vrijeme mase pricama u kojima dolazi ilegalna primalja. i uredu je za svakog onog tko tako odluci, ali smeta me sto se toliko o tome pise po rodinom forumu, ovako, bezazleno.
> a editiralo bi me se, i editira, da napisem kako sam skinula dobar film sa te i te stranice. sto je ok.
> ali budimo onda dosljedni u tome.
> educirajmo javnost i sustav na primjerila legalnih kucnih poroda.
> pa kad on postane legalan i kod nas, dajmo price na sva zvona.
> 
> druga stvar je da se sad prviput spominje slucaj kada je primalja savjetovala odlazak u rodiliste.
> ...


X

----------


## Fidji

Death-Of-Art nigdje nije spomenula da će neasistirano roditi pa molim da je se ostavi na miru.

----------


## mim

> Death-Of-Art nigdje nije spomenula da će neasistirano roditi pa molim da je se ostavi na miru.


JOŠ nije spomenula. Hoće li ili ne-to je njena odluka. U svakom slučaju mora biti informirana s obje strane. 



> tako žarrkoooo želim roditi doma...
> molim Boga svaku noć da mi porod ne bude kompliciran...da ću se otvarati normalno i da neće nikakva medicinska intervencija biti potrebna...
> 
> a bolnice se užaaasno bojim. užasno.
> i plačem često kad pomislim da moram ići u rodilište.
> zbilja se ne bojim samog poroda jer žena sam i to nam je u prirodi, da rađamo...
> ali bojim se doktora i onoga što čine da je to neopisivo.
> 
> žudim za prirodnim porodom i tako očajnički želim svoj prvi porod obaviti u intimi....ono...stvarno... da ne prčka po meni svakih pola sata neki drugi doktor ili medicinska sestra...
> ...


Kao što to ona mora znati moraju znati i ostale žene koje smatraju da se jednostavno možemo praviti kako se dogodilo slučajno kod kuće. Informirani izbor. Zar nije to ono o čemu se stalno piše? Kad netko neinformiran porodu pristupi na taj način onda mu treba pomoći, a pomažu mu jednako linkovi na stranice o neasistiranom porodu i citati Zakona pa neka na osnovu pročitanog donese odluku.

----------


## Joe

> Joe prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> onda bi trebalo promijeniti pravila foruma.
> 
> 
> U pravilima pise i da nije dozvoljeno stavljati slike u postove, ali Udruzi JE dozvoljeno.. i xy drugih stvari.
> 
> Hvala sto se brinete, ali ne morate


anchie, znaš da sam i ja član, pa je tvoj cinizam nepotreban  :Saint:

----------


## Joe

.... i stavljanjem slika u postove se ne krši zakon  :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:

----------


## anchie76

Ja vidim da se ova tema zove "porod kod kuce - al ovaj put bez "protiv"" a da se tema polako pretvara bas u taj zadnji dio.

Mim i drugi, nije mi ok ovako nekoga uzeti na pik i analizirati postupke te osobe (tj. analizirati sto mi mislimo da ce ta osoba napraviti).  Molim da se odmaknete od toga.  Raspravljajte generalno o porodu kod kuce, i ne prozivajte pojedince.

Ako imate potrebu pricati o tome na koje nacine bi se udruga trebala zalagati za promoviranje legalizacije radjanja kod kuce tada otvorite novu temu , ili uputite mail samoj udruzi s prijedlozima.

Steta je da ova tema bude sve, samo ne to sto joj je naslov.

----------


## anchie76

> anchie, znaš da sam i ja član, pa je tvoj cinizam nepotreban


tim vise bih ocekivala da taj komentar bude upucen na pravu adresu a ne samo ubacen kao usputna opaska za sve citatelje  :Saint:

----------


## Joe

> Joe prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> anchie, znaš da sam i ja član, pa je tvoj cinizam nepotreban 
> 
> 
> tim vise bih ocekivala da taj komentar bude upucen na pravu adresu a ne samo ubacen kao usputna opaska za sve citatelje


ajme, koja emocionalna ucjena. :shock:  :Saint:  

ko što marta reče, ionako nitko ne čita forum.

a ja čitatelje ne smatram neprijateljima.

----------


## mim

> Steta je da ova tema bude sve, samo ne to sto joj je naslov.


Dakle, u temi je dozvoljeno samo glorificiranti kućni porod, tapšati po ramenu svakog tko se na to odluči i jednostavno zaboraviti pravila medicinske struke, zakone i ostale "trice" ? 

Apsolutno me ne zanima kako se Udruga namjerava zalagati za porod u kući. Pisat ću svaki puta kad vidim da postoji potencijalna opasnost da postovi nekog navedu na pomisao da je to dozvoljeno. 
Ako iznesem neistinu, prekršim forumsko pravilo ili mi post bude offtopic slobodna si mi ga obrisati. 

Usput, postavila sam pitanje na temelju tvog posta. Mogu li očekivati odgovor na njega?



> U "xy drugih stvari" uključeno je i kršenje Zakona Republike Hrvatske?


Ne znam jesi li upoznata s činjenicom da pomaganje drugima u kažnjivim radnjama također spada u kazneno djelo. 

I još me nešto zanima... Kad Osoblje foruma posta na istom tom forumu-postaju li oni kao Osoblje ili kao članovi? Pitam vezano za: 



> 4. Zabranjuje se kršenje ljudskih prava i/ili važećih zakona.


Ako postaju kao Osoblje foruma onda je njihova odgovornost prema forumskim pravilima još veća.

----------


## koryanshea

> Ako imate potrebu pricati o tome na koje nacine bi se udruga trebala zalagati za promoviranje legalizacije radjanja kod kuce tada otvorite novu temu , ili uputite mail samoj udruzi s prijedlozima.
> 
> Steta je da ova tema bude sve, samo ne to sto joj je naslov.


nova tema je tu, samo možda pod krivim naslovom nastala. napisane su stranice i stranice ozbiljnih i pametnih postova. a možda da se to splitta?

----------


## marta

> marta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mim prvotno napisa
> ...


U šibenskom rodilištu je statistika otprilike takva da od 100 rodilja jedna izgubi dijete. I to nije uopce kobajagi situacija, nego zaprave. I pazi sad, to rodilište još uvijek legalno radi.

----------


## Maslačkica

> Maslačkica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Čitam ja novine i gledam 911, pa tamo prikažu hitne kućne porode... 
> 
> 
> ...kao i ubojstva pa ga nećeš počiniti samo zato jer si gledala na tv-u, zar ne?


Nisi me shvatila, odgovarala sam na tvoje da čitam novine da su tamo prikazani hitni slučajevi i da su drugačiji: 


> Hitni slučajevi izgledaju malo drugačije


 Pa rekoh...gledala ja na 911 isto slučajeve koji bi mogli opravdati "hitan slučaj dr. na piću"...ali dobro... 
...vidim da si shvatila na to da se olako odlučuje na osnovu toga što eto je pročitano na forumu, novinama, čulo se od drugih, a mene zanima koji je drugi prenos informacija onda? 
Na koji način da odlučim o nečemu o čemu nisam ni znala da postoji? O čemu moja mama i sestra koje su rodile 2x me ubjeđuju ta to stvarno ne postoji i da se to tako ne može? 

Ja sam se lično 1x susrela s drugim, prirodnim načinu poroda na netu i to nije bila Roda, do Rode sam možda došla na taj način, tražeći još informacija o mekom porodu ili dojenju. 

Ja mislim da je tijelo žene itekako stvoreno za prirodno rađanje, ali isto tako da ima i problema na koje bi se moglo naići i zato nam trebaju babice i žene sa znanjem. 
A stvarno, širenje informacija i/ili aktivizam koji nije ilegalan ne znam... 


I još nešto - sve žene koje su rodile na selu da li su one bile ilegalke?   :Grin:  npr. mama mm je rodila 4 djece kući, a zadnje u bolnici i baš mi je žao što nije živa da je pitam zašto i kako - ali i znam već zašto i kako, jer sam jako puno slušala o tim slučajevima, tj. da su neobrazovane i ne znaju šta rade i "to se radi samo na selu"...

----------


## Sun

po meni tema gdje se traži samo za ili samo protiv ne može postojati a kamoli opstati na jednom javnom forumu. Šta to uopće znači? da tu oni koji ne misle isto ne smiju sudjelovati u raspravi? to se kosi sa svime za šta se u životu zalažem. Mislim da je odlično da se o svemu ovome priča i da se svi zajedno zapitkujemo, propitkujemo, iznalazimo nove ideje i načine djelovanja kako bi stvarno uspjeli pronaći riješenje za pravo izbora!

----------


## Fidji

Ali ne na način da frišku forumašicu proglasimo zavedenom ovcom koju treba spašavati od nje same jer se usudila postaviti par direktnih pitanja.

----------


## Sun

mislim da pričamo o dvije sasvim različite stvari.
proglašavanje nekog ofcom (što btw nisam registrirala) je nešto što forumsak pravila ne dozvoljavaju i takve postove naravno da treba moderirati. Ali da se zalažemo za to da se na temu javljaju isključivo istomišljenici (bez "protiv") mi je s.u.l.u.d.o.

----------


## mim

> Na koji način da odlučim o nečemu o čemu nisam ni znala da postoji?


Hm...problem je jedino u tome što se trenutno u Hrvatskoj ne možeš ni odlučiti na porod kod kuće jer jednostavno nije legalan ako želiš stručnu pomoć ( a vidim da te ta varijanta zanima ). 

Osobno bih najradje kad bi rodilja u rodilištu dobila medicinsku skrb ako treba, a u isto vrijeme uvjete "kućne atmosfere". Drugim riječima-da je ne ne dira ako to ona ne želi, a dijete to ne treba. Protiv sam ekstrema svake vrste. Bespotrebno nalijeganje na trbuh mi je u istom "košu" s uvoznom primaljnom. Budući da sam (igrom slučaja) uspjela dobiti takav porod u našem rodilištu još 1997. odgovorno tvrdim: može se (hvala onima koji su pili kavu dok sam rađala). Mislim da bi se upravo za to trebali boriti. Ekstremi samo odvlače pažnju od onog što je smisao svega toga, a to je izbor rodilje. Može se proći kroz divan porod i u rodilištu. Potrebno se samo izboriti za to da ga rodilje ne dobiju igrom slučaja.

Fidji, oprosti, ali vrlo je lako iz nekoliko postova zaključiti je li netko uopće informiran u vezi poroda. Ako bilo tko kao glavno pitanje npr. navede aspiraciju nosa onda je on vrlo daleko od informiranosti. Bila to Death Of Art ili bilo tko drugi. Npr. čini mi se da Maslačkica ima daleko više informacija i da ulazi u razmišljanje i odluku hladne glave što je u tom slučaju jako dobro. A ovcama ljude ne zovem ja nego ti: to nije moj riječnik. 




> U šibenskom rodilištu je statistika otprilike takva da od 100 rodilja jedna izgubi dijete.


Postoji li za ovo službeni podatak?

----------


## Imga

> Da li je netko procitao pravila ovog foruma?  Vidim da i nije bas   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Nismo odgovorni za štetu koju naši korisnici ili treće osobe eventualno pretrpe zbog pogrešnog tumačenja sadržaja objavljenih na našem forumu. Ne odgovaramo niti za bilo kakvu drugu štetu koju naši korisnici ili treće osobe eventualno pretrpe uslijed objavljivanja bilo kojih sadržaja na našim stranicama, uslijed korištenja našeg foruma, uslijed eventualne nedostupnosti našeg foruma, uslijed korištenja linkova s našeg foruma, uslijed naše intervencije u objavljene sadržaje, i sl., *a posebice ne za štetu koju na bilo koji način bilo kome uzrokuju naši korisnici ili treće osobe vezano uz korištenje ili sadržaj objavljen na našem forumu*.


Kako se sad tvrdi da pravila i disclaimeri kako sve što pročitamo čitamo na svoju odgovornost i da udruga ne snosi nikakvu odgovorost - vrijede?  :? 

A kad su se zabranjivale humanitarne akcije i skupljanje sredstava (tko se sjeća ronin i njezine štićenice?) onda je Gost 1, čini mi se, jako lijepo objasnila kako unatoč disclaimeru i objavljenim pravilima *Udruga snosi pravnu odgovornost za ono što je na njezinim/forumskim stranicama*.
Šteta što ne mogu naći tu temu, valjda je nestala skupa sa KSO.

Shodno tome, tada je zabranjeno skupljanje novca za potrebite, preporuke stranica za skidanje dječjih pjesmica i davanje savjeta kako zaobići zakon i priskrbiti si bolju naknadu. Kvragu, čak i skupljanje zahvalnica za jednu sestru se mora prebaciti na mailing listu.
I to je ok. 

Ali nije zabranjeno poticanje, podržavanje i pružanje logističke podrške za (trenutno) ilegalne radnje kao što je asistirani kućni porod.

Dajte se pliz dogovorite snosi li udruga odgovornost za stvari objavljene na forumu ili ne.

Ako ne snosi, imam ja par linkova na rapidshare.   :Grin:

----------


## Tiwi

Budući da sam jučer zaglavila na poslu nisam se stigla na neke stvari očitovati, osjećam potrebu nešto napisati pa to činim sada. Ukratko.




> Mim i drugi, nije mi ok ovako nekoga uzeti na pik i analizirati postupke te osobe (tj. analizirati sto mi mislimo da ce ta osoba napraviti).  Molim da se odmaknete od toga.  Raspravljajte generalno o porodu kod kuce, i ne prozivajte pojedince.


Potpuno se slažem s ovako konstruiranom rečenicom. 
Žalosno je samo što se recimo ne odnosi na mene. 

Jer je seciranje mojih poroda i proglašavanje mene maltene nekompetentnom odrediti kakvi su mi bili porodi i da ne znam što moje tijelo može ili ne - to je prešutno dozvoljeno. 

Ili ja nemam to pravo razmišljanja pa i razgovaranja o prirodnom porodu jer ga eto nisam imala.  :/ 

I usput, ja jesam članica Udruge iako mi to ne stoji u potpisu. No bez obzira na članstvo u Udruzi smatram da je članstvo na Forumu i pristojna konverzacija dovoljan razlog da me se poštuje kao sugovornika i ne patronizira, omalovažava niti "šalje na hlađenje". To smatram uvredom.

----------


## Fidji

Ako misliš na moj post ja ti se iskreno ispričavam.
Molim te da uvidiš da sam ti i ja napomenula da neke tvoja inzistiranja smatram sprdavanjem.

----------


## Tiwi

Ja sam se odmah ispričala i objasnila na što mislim i objasnila da se ni u najmanju ruku ne zafrkavam s tim da babica može zakasniti, jer kao pristalica prirodnog poroda i kao žena koja je prošla najuredniju moguću trudnoću ipak se takvog scenarija bojim. Samo toliko.

----------


## vertex

Ja mogu prihvatiti da aktivizam mora krenuti iz ilegalnosti. Samo, što se mene tiče, ta ilegalnost u ovom slučaju MORA biti takva da žena koja rađa kući ima uz sebe tijekom cijelog poroda iskusnu i stručnu osobu koja je u stanju na vrijeme prepoznati potrebu za odlaskom u bolnicu. Također, smatram da za posao samostalne primalje treba znanje, školovanje i iskustvo. Ne vjerujem da je dovoljno samo vlastito iskustvo jednog-dva poroda da zamijeni primaljino znanje. Kao što nije dovoljno vlastito uspješno iskustvo dojenja djeteta ili djece pa da se postane savjetnica za dojenje.
Babice koje kasne nisu nikakva sprdnja, nego realnost, nabrojila sam samo dvije priče s poroda koje sam ja pročitala, sve ih ni ne čitam.
Aktivizam na račun bebe mi nije prihvatljiv.

----------


## AdioMare

> Samo, što se mene tiče, ta ilegalnost u ovom slučaju MORA biti takva da žena koja rađa kući ima uz sebe tijekom cijelog poroda iskusnu i stručnu osobu koja je u stanju na vrijeme prepoznati potrebu za odlaskom u bolnicu. Također, smatram da za posao samostalne primalje treba znanje, školovanje i iskustvo.


Eh, da je to sve moguće osigurati (u današnjim uvjetima) zar bi se zvalo ilegala? :/ 
To su idealni uvjeti u kojima bih i ja rodila doma.

----------


## vertex

> vertex prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Samo, što se mene tiče, ta ilegalnost u ovom slučaju MORA biti takva da žena koja rađa kući ima uz sebe tijekom cijelog poroda iskusnu i stručnu osobu koja je u stanju na vrijeme prepoznati potrebu za odlaskom u bolnicu. Također, smatram da za posao samostalne primalje treba znanje, školovanje i iskustvo.
> 
> 
> Eh, da je to sve moguće osigurati (u današnjim uvjetima) zar bi se zvalo ilegala? :/ 
> To su idealni uvjeti u kojima bih i ja rodila doma.


Pa nemam pojma je li moguće, trebalo bi pokušati da bi se znalo. Svakako, zvati primalju da krene iz Austrije kad shvatiš da rađaš zapravo (jer nećeš je tjerati na put ako je lažna uzbuna) znači biti spreman na neasistirani porod.

----------


## Deaedi

Zanima me slijedece: na koji nacin je rijeseno osiguranje babica od nemara, odnosno pogreske. Nitko nije nepogresiv, svakome se moze desiti propust. Lijecnici, bolnice su osigurani.

Kako je to regulirano vani kod babica?

Dalje, zanima me slijedece. Npr. rodilja se odluci dovesti babicu iz inozemstva. Dođe do nekih problema, babica pogriješi, i dođe do nekih zdravstvenih posljedica kod npr. rodilje. Rodilja mora u bolnicu. Tko bi trebao platiti njeno liječenje - porezni obveznici u RH (HZZO), babica (vjerojatno je zbrisala natrag doma i mozes joj staviti soli na rep) ili netko treći-tko? Hoću reći, da li bi teoretski HZZO mogao imati financijsko potraživanje prema rodilji jer je ilegalno angažirala babicu bez dozvole rada u RH?

----------


## Poslid

> [
> 
> Ali nije zabranjeno poticanje, podržavanje i pružanje logističke podrške za (trenutno) ilegalne radnje kao što je asistirani kućni porod.
> 
> Dajte se pliz dogovorite snosi li udruga odgovornost za stvari objavljene na forumu ili ne.


Nigdje na forumu nema informacije o kojoj se primalji radi i kako doći do nje. Tako da se ne može govoriti o pružanju informacija na forumu.
Sve konkretne informacije izmjenju isklučivo dvije fiziče osobe između sebe.

Tako da se ne može govoriti o odgovornosti Udruge.

----------


## Deaedi

> Imga prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> [
> 
> Ali nije zabranjeno poticanje, podržavanje i pružanje logističke podrške za (trenutno) ilegalne radnje kao što je asistirani kućni porod.
> 
> Dajte se pliz dogovorite snosi li udruga odgovornost za stvari objavljene na forumu ili ne.
> 
> ...


Pa sad, mislim da je ovo dosta konkretno:

http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...929350#1929350




> Primalja koja je meni došla (i mikki, aqui i momze) inače živi u Grazu i do Zagreba joj treba oko 2 i pol sata.
> S njom sam bila na mobitelu više puta u toku dana tako da je bila spremna krenuti kad se trudovi ustale. To što sam ja rodila sat i pol nakon što je ona krenula je jednostavno rizik koji sam bila spremna preuzeti jer nisam željela da dođe prerano.
> 
> Budući da ona ima privatnu praksu sa još dvije primalje koje nisu spremne ići u inozemstvo, u principu se dogovore tako da je ona slobodna.
> 
> Porod kod kuće možeš imati ako imaš urednu trudnoći, beba je u položaju glavicom i prošlo je 36 tjedana trudnoće.
> 
> S primaljom sam bila u kontaktu zadnjih 10 tjedana, mailom. Nisam imala potrebu vidjeti se prije s njom, ali pretpostavljam da se može otići u Graz. Čula sam da uskoro otvara i svoju kuću za porode.
> 
> Cijena je manja nego u privatnom rodilištu. 850 eura + putni troškovi, tj. za Zageb je to sve skupa oko 1000 eur. (Meni je naplatila manje jer je došla iza izgona.)

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Tako da se ne može govoriti o odgovornosti Udruge.


možda ne o krivičnoj

ali ako se, ne daj Bože, nešto loše dogodi, hoće li itko osjećati moralnu odgovornost?

----------


## bimba iaia

Ma sad će netko reći i da je ostao trudan jer je Jadranka Kosor ministrica obitelji, branitelja i međugeneracijske solidarnosti   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Deaedi

> Poslid prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Tako da se ne može govoriti o odgovornosti Udruge.
> 
> 
> možda ne o krivičnoj
> 
> ali ako se, ne daj Bože, nešto loše dogodi, hoće li itko osjećati moralnu odgovornost?


Vjerojatno direktna krivična odgovornst ne bi postojala, ali neka proceduralna, možda i bi:

Zakon o Udrugama, NN




> VII. ZABRANA DJELOVANJA UDRUGE 
> 
> Razlozi za zabranu 
> 
> Članak 35. 
> 
> 
> Djelova*nje udruge zabranit će se: 
> 
> ...


Rekla bi da priče o babicama koje dolaze ilegalno raditi u RH vode Udrugu na vrlo tanki led.

----------


## Poslid

> Poslid prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Tako da se ne može govoriti o odgovornosti Udruge.
> 
> 
> možda ne o krivičnoj
> 
> ali ako se, ne daj Bože, nešto loše dogodi, hoće li itko osjećati moralnu odgovornost?


Da, jednako tako kao što je osjećaju liječnici kad zbog njihovog krivog postupka beba bude oštećenog zdavlja, ili se rodilji raspala rana od epi ili od carskog.

----------


## mim

> Imga prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> [
> 
> Ali nije zabranjeno poticanje, podržavanje i pružanje logističke podrške za (trenutno) ilegalne radnje kao što je asistirani kućni porod.
> 
> Dajte se pliz dogovorite snosi li udruga odgovornost za stvari objavljene na forumu ili ne.
> 
> ...


Poslid, prosječno pametan čovjek može saznati sve iz pročitanog: i o kojoj se primalji radi, od kud dolazi i koja je cijena, a bez i jednog izmjenjenog pp-a. Dakle-sve se sazna samo na forumu koji je u vlasništvu Udruge. U tom slučaju se zaista ne može pričati o tome da forum tj. Udruga nije odgovorna za širenje informacija. 




> Zanima me slijedece: na koji nacin je rijeseno osiguranje babica od nemara, odnosno pogreske.


U Hrvatskoj-nikako. Ako je uhvate mogu je kazniti zbog nadriliječništva. Čak je ne mogu goniti ni zbog liječničke pogreške jer ona formalno-pravno nije zdravstveni radnik jer nema licencu za rad. Eventualno je zbog toga može kazniti austrijski zakon. Također, krivično gonjeni i kažnjeni mogu biti oni koji znaju da je primalja tu zbog posla, pomažu joj i taje tu činjenicu.




> Rodilja mora u bolnicu. Tko bi trebao platiti njeno liječenje


Ti, ja i svi ostali koji uplaćuju zdravstveno osiguranje. Također plaćamo i svu rehabilitaciju djeteta koja može trajati 30-ak godina te sve ostale posljedice tog čina.

----------


## seni

deaedi, ne cini ti li se ovo "policijsko" "dokazivanje" i prozivanje s tvoje strane ponesto neukusnim?

ono sto na.pr. vertex i ina 33 (izvinjavam se sto vas spominjem, ali tesko mi je drukcije objasniti) propituju, sluzi ili bi moglo sluziti nekoj mogucoj diskusiji i/ili promisljanjima svake od nas ponaosob?

cemu sluzi ovaj tvoj "ad hominem" nivo?

----------


## Poslid

> Poslid, prosječno pametan čovjek može saznati sve iz pročitanog: i o kojoj se primalji radi, od kud dolazi i koja je cijena, a bez i jednog izmjenjenog pp-a. Dakle-sve se sazna samo na forumu koji je u vlasništvu Udruge. U tom slučaju se zaista ne može pričati o tome da forum tj. Udruga nije odgovorna za širenje informacija.


E pa onda ja valjda ne spadam u tu grupaciju jer ja ni iz jednog posta ne mogu shvatiti o kojoj se primalji radi.

----------


## ina33

> ono sto na.pr. vertex i ina 33 (izvinjavam se sto vas spominjem, ali tesko mi je drukcije objasniti) propituju, sluzi ili bi moglo sluziti nekoj mogucoj diskusiji i/ili promisljanjima svake od nas ponaosob?


Nisam te ovo baš skužila?

----------


## Deaedi

> deaedi, ne cini ti li se ovo "policijsko" "dokazivanje" i prozivanje s tvoje strane ponesto neukusnim?
> 
> ono sto na.pr. vertex i ina 33 (izvinjavam se sto vas spominjem, ali tesko mi je drukcije objasniti) propituju, sluzi ili bi moglo sluziti nekoj mogucoj diskusiji i/ili promisljanjima svake od nas ponaosob?
> 
> cemu sluzi ovaj tvoj "ad hominem" nivo?


Zao mi je sto to tako dozivljavas. Zato sto sam citirala jedan Zakon? Ne znam zasto bi pozvanje na zakone RH bilo policijsko dokazivanje i prozivanje?
Pa svi mi zivimo u jednoj pravoj drzavi i obveznici smo njene legislative. 

Mislim da u osobne diskusije treba ukljuciti i siru perspektivu, jer mi zivimo u drustvenoj zajednici i nismo izolirani pojedinci.

----------


## koryanshea

> deaedi, ne cini ti li se ovo "policijsko" "dokazivanje" i prozivanje s tvoje strane ponesto neukusnim?


znam da nisi mene pitala, al meni se uopće ne čini neukusnim
poslid izričito tvrdi da se na forumu ne događa nešto što se događa i na temelju toga diskvalificira razne prigovore koji se ovdje javljaju.
ali to se događa, i to na više mjesta. i prigovori su na mjestu.

----------


## seni

> seni prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> ono sto na.pr. vertex i ina 33 (izvinjavam se sto vas spominjem, ali tesko mi je drukcije objasniti) propituju, sluzi ili bi moglo sluziti nekoj mogucoj diskusiji i/ili promisljanjima svake od nas ponaosob.
> 
> 
> Nisam te ovo baš skužila?


nema veze. u brzini mi je pobjegao upitnik, a trebala je biti tocka.
kompliment je.   :Smile:  

mada, nisam te trebala po imenu spominjati.

----------


## seni

> Zao mi je sto to tako dozivljavas. Zato sto sam citirala jedan Zakon?


ne zato sto si citirala zakon.

----------


## Tiwi

> seni prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> deaedi, ne cini ti li se ovo "policijsko" "dokazivanje" i prozivanje s tvoje strane ponesto neukusnim?
> 
> 
> znam da nisi mene pitala, al meni se uopće ne čini neukusnim
> poslid izričito tvrdi da se na forumu ne događa nešto što se događa i na temelju toga diskvalificira razne prigovore koji se ovdje javljaju.
> ali to se događa, i to na više mjesta. i prigovori su na mjestu.


ja bih iksala kory.

i samo da se nadovežem dok još stignem 
na ovo (a bila je riječ o osjećaju odgovornosti u primalje ako nešto krene po zlu):




> Da, jednako tako kao što je osjećaju liječnici kad zbog njihovog krivog postupka beba bude oštećenog zdavlja, ili se rodilji raspala rana od epi ili od carskog.


već dva dana razmišljam o tome i ne kužim. to je argument za što? ili da velim - protiv čega?
- da pitam isto što i jedna pametnica: "ne kužim, pa zar se zlo zlim pravda ?!?! ehej, halo?!?!"

Raspadnuta rana od carskog nema baš tako veliku poveznicu s problemima na porodu i ndB onim od čega svi koji pišemo ovdje retke strahujemo a to je pitanje djetetova (i majčinog) života. 
Meni se rana tj rez nakon drugog carskog maltene raspao, rastvorio se na 5 mjesta ali definitivno nisam za to krivila liječnika. A i da jesam posljedice su nikakve, stvar se kućnom njegom ispravila za 2 tjedna. Tako da mi usporedba ne zvuči nimalo prihvatljivo.

----------


## Ancica

Ja nisam uspjela ulovit konkretno na ovoj temi, al jel me netko moze uputiti zasto je ilegalno da babica iz Austrije ili bilo tko drugi dode zeni u Hrvatskoj na porod i asistira?

Koliko sam do sad skuzila, danas u Hrvatskoj nije ilegalno za zenu da rodi doma, zar ne? Odnosno, ako zena rodi doma, ne moze je se krivicno ganjati zbog toga, zar ne? Ili moze?

S pretpostavkom da sam to dobro razumjela (ako nisam onda ovo sto slijedi ne drzi vodu), ako je s tom zenom netko dok ona rada, pruza joj podrsku i sl (isto kao sto bi i muz pruzio podrsku loveci dijete, npr, u kupaoni stana jer se dijete pozurilo), jel taj moze biti krivicno gonjen?

Npr., ako moja frendica odluci roditi doma i zamoli me za podrsku tijekom poroda (tipa doula), ili se eto dogodi da dok kafenisemo njoj porod krene, i ja se zatekla tamo i pomognem joj, jel to ilegalno i za koga?

Sto ako ona odluci mene platiti za uslugu podrske tijekom poroda kojeg je odlucila odraditi doma? Jel to ilegalno kao cin? Ili bi mozda bilo tek ilegalno da ja taj novac ne prijavim u poreznu kao prihod? Jel to uopce je prihod i kao takav oporeziv? (Da dam frendici lovu sto me docekala na zeljeznickom kolodvoru i odvezla doma, jel bi to ona trebala prijavit kao prihod? Ako dam instrukcije iz matematike susjedinom malom, jel je to oporeziv prihod?)

Ja ne znam. Jel netko zna?

Pa ako zena iz Austrije dode zeni na porod u Hrvatsku kako bi joj pomogla u porodu, i za to dobije novce, jel to ilegalno u Hrvatskoj? Mozda je to ilegalno u Austriji u kontekstu oporezivog prihoda (nemam pojma, ne poznajem njihovu poreznu regulativu), mozda i u kontekstu njenog austrijskog profesionalnog ugovora, al jel to ilegalno u Hrvatskoj? Kako se ona razlikuje od neke druge zene koju je trudnica u Hrvatskoj mogla odabrati da joj pomogne i bude podrska tijekom poroda kojeg je, sasvim legalno (ako je to legalno) odlucila odraditi kod kuce?


Ne provociram, sve su to pitanja koja me bockaju i zanima me jel ima netko odgovor na njih? A u nedostatku konkretnih odgovora, misljenje?

----------


## piplica

Pa nije niti protuzakonito da si ja sama ličim stan/postavljam pločice/zidam garažu, ali ako sam za to zvala u pomoć gospodina Nazifa iz BiH i to mu PLATILA, onda je to protuzakonito, jer je on stranac koji radi na crno i bez radne dozvole.

----------


## Ancica

Kome je protuzakonito? Za sto sve treba radna dozvola i kako se nabavlja? Jel znas koji se zakoni i pravilnici odnose na ovu tematiku, jel me mozes uputiti?

----------


## piplica

> Kome je protuzakonito? Za sto sve treba radna dozvola i kako se nabavlja? Jel znas koji se zakoni i pravilnici odnose na ovu tematiku, jel me mozes uputiti?


Prvo pitanje ne razumijem, kako misliš kome, nešto je ili zakonito ili protuzakonito... :? 

Radna dozvola je potrebna svakom strancu koji radi u Hrvatskoj (i ne samo u Hrvatskoj) i izdaju ih mislim u MUP-u, ali to ne ide baš jednostavno, ne znam da li treba dokazati da traženog kadra nema na Zavodu za zapošljavanje i sl.
E sada, čak i da dobije radnu dozvolu, trebala bi otvoriti obrt/poduzeće koje se bavi tom djelatnošću, da bi mogla uslugu legalno naplatiti i izdati račun. Koliko sam ja shvatila, tu naši zakoni nisu još usklađeni pa treba vidjeti da li se takav obrt uopće može otvoriti...
Meni to sve skupa izgleda jako komplicirano, ali i najteži put započinje prvim korakom.  :Smile:  

Zaista ne znam koji se sve zakoni odnose na ovu tematiku, možda najbolje da upitaš mammu san.

----------


## Anci

_VII. RAD STRANACA

Članak 114.

Stranac može raditi u Republici Hrvatskoj na temelju radne ili poslovne dozvole, ako ovim Zakonom nije drugačije određeno.
Stranac iz stavka 1. ovoga članka ne može započeti s radom prije nego što mu je odobren privremeni boravak, ako ovim Zakonom nije drugačije određeno.
Radom se, u smislu ovoga Zakona, smatra i volonterski rad kako je uređen općim propisima o radu.
Radom se, u smislu ovoga Zakona, ne smatra obavljanje prethodnih radnji za osnivanje i registraciju trgovačkog društva, registraciju obrta ili slobodnog zanimanja._

Nemam sad vremena provjeravat, ai mislim da je Z. o strancima još uvijek na snazi.
http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/298908.html

----------


## Ancica

Hvala!

----------


## mim

Ancica, imaš puno pitanja   :Wink:   . 

Ovako: rad stranaca ne može se poistovijetiti s radom zdravstvenih djelatnika jer: 
- zdravstveni djelatnik mora za obavljanje svog posla imati odgovarajuću naobrazbu i licencu za rad. Pod naobrazbom se misli stečena stručna sprema. Kod nas nema primalja kvalificiranih za porod u kući tako da naše otpadaju u startu. Uvozne nemaju nostrificiranu svjedodžbu ili diplomu u RH niti valjanu licencu za rad koju zdravstveni djelatnici moraju obnavljati. Drugim riječima-ako primalja obavlja porod ona ga obavlja kao laik te time ako prouzroči nehajem ili na neki drugi način bilo kakvu štetu odgovara zbog nadriliječništva te bi se tako mogla i kazniti. Ako porod obavlja naša primalja onda se ona kao zdravstveni djelatnik može kazniti zbog nesavijesnog liječenja. 

- ako ti tvoja prijateljica pomaže prilikom poroda koji nije hitan niti je pozvana medicinska pomoć u vidu hitne ili na neki drugi način ona također može biti gonjena zbog nadriliječništva. 

- ako je osoba koja pomaže prilikom poroda za to plaćena-mora platiti porez. Ne može to napraviti jer nema prijavljenu takvu vrstu djelatnosti (niti je u RH može imati) pa opet može odgovarati pred zakonom. 

- za austrijske primalje nisam sigurna mogu li biti kažnjene i po austrijskom zakonu, ali zbog neplaćanja poreza itekako mogu-u svakoj državi. 

Uglavnom, svaki asistirani porod u kući u RH osim ako nije hitne prirode kažnjiv je za one koji ga obavljaju, za one koji tome pomažu ili prešućuju ga. Rodilja može biti kažnjena samo ako je platila porod bez računa. Ilegale koliko hoćeš! I razloga za raznorazne tužbe.

----------


## Ancica

Jel ima negdje u zakonu ili pravilnicima da se govori o nadrilijecnistvu? Naime, ja nisam sigurna da razumijem sto se pod tim podrazumijeva.

----------


## Imga

> Jel ima negdje u zakonu ili pravilnicima da se govori o nadrilijecnistvu? Naime, ja nisam sigurna da razumijem sto se pod tim podrazumijeva.


mim ga je već bila zalijepila samo joj je post _moderiran_

*Kazneni zakon* 



> *Nadriliječništvo* 
> 
> Članak 244. 
> 
> (1) Tko, nemajući propisanu stručnu spremu, drugoga liječi ili mu pruži medicinsku pomoć, kaznit će se novčanom kaznom do stopedeset dnevnih dohodaka ili kaznom zatvora do šest mjeseci. 
> 
> (2) Tko kazneno djelo iz stavka 1. ovoga članka počini uz nagradu ili radi zarade, kaznit će se novčanom kaznom ili kaznom zatvora do jedne godine.

----------


## piplica

Možda bi čak i mogla dobiti nostrifikaciju diplome, ali bi svakako morala polagati stručni ispit... :/ 
Tako je napravila naša pedijatrica koja je strankinja.

----------


## flower

> Nedopuštena liječnička aktivnost osoba koje nemaju potrebne školske naobrazbe i stručne kvalifikacije naziva se nadriliječništvo. Nadriliječnici mogu biti osobe bez ikakve stručne naobrazbe (npr.seoske babe), s niskom naobrazbom (npr.brijači), ili s višom školskom spremom drugog smjera, ali isto tako i zdravstveni radnici s nedovoljnom ili inadekvatnom stručnom spremom.
> Tako je na primjer nardrilječništvo aktivnost primalja, ako prelazi okvire njihove profesionalne aktivnosti. Zubni tehničar koji bi vršio stomatološke operacije, mogao bi odgovarati za kazneno djelo nadriliječništva.
> Nadriliječenje je kažnjivo bez obzira na stručnu ispravnost i korisnost terapijskog savjeta ili postupka. Treba razlikovati pojam nadriliječnika od pojma šarlatana. Prvi pojam se odnosi samo na formalne stručne kvalifikacije stručne osobe,a drugi na bit aktivnosti. I liječnik može postupiti šarlatanski, a nadriliječnik medicinski ispravno.


izvor: Uvod u medicinu




> U Hrvatskoj su prema postojećoj pravnoj regulaciji u Zakonu o zdravstvenoj zaštiti iz 2003. godine jasno definirani sadržaj i organizacijski oblici zdravstvene djelatnosti (čl. 34) i tko su zdravstveni djelatnici (čl. 120). Prema našoj pravnoj regulaciji mogu se, dakle,  liječenjem,  tj. terapijskom djelatnošću, baviti isključivo liječnici, a zdravstveni tehničari, fizioterapeuti i primalje to mogu raditi samo pod nadzorom liječnika (čl. 141).

----------


## mim

> Možda bi čak i mogla dobiti nostrifikaciju diplome, ali bi svakako morala polagati stručni ispit... :/ 
> Tako je napravila naša pedijatrica koja je strankinja.


Za svakog zdravstvenog djelatnika važi isto: polaganje razlike ispita, stažiranje i stručni ispit-neovisno o tome koliko i kakvog staža imaju u matičnoj državi. 

Drugim riječima, primalja iz Austrije može kod nas nostrificirati svoju diplomu/svjedodžbu i raditi kasnije kao primalja u bolnici, ali ne može imati otvorenu privatnu praksu u RH jer zakonski takva mogućnost ne postoji. Sve osim legalnog rada u bolnici je kažnjivo. 

Imga, hvala.   :Love: 

Mali dodatak citiranom dijelu jer tu nije kraj: 




> Članak 249.
> 
> (1) Ako je kaznenim djelom iz članka 238. stavka 1. i 2., članka 240. stavka 1. i 2., članka 241. stavka 1. i 2., članka 242. stavka 1. i 3., članka 243., članka 244. stavka 1. i 2., članka 246. stavka 1., članka 247. stavka 1. i članka 248. stavka 1. ovoga Zakona prouzročena teška tjelesna ozlijeda neke osobe ili joj je zdravlje teško narušeno ili postojeća bolest znatno pogoršana, počinitelj će se kazniti kaznom zatvora od jedne do osam godina. 
> 
> (2) Ako je kaznenim djelima navedenim u stavku 1. ovoga članka prouzročena smrt jedne ili više osoba, počinitelj će se kazniti kaznom zatvora od tri do deset godina. 
> 
> (3) Ako je kaznenim djelom iz članka 238. stavka 3., članka 240. stavka 3., članka 245. stavka 2., članka 246. stavka 2., članka 247. stavka 2. i članka 248. stavka 2. ovoga Zakona prouzročena teška tjelesna ozljeda neke osobe, ili joj je zdravlje teško narušeno, ili postojeća bolest znatno pogoršana, počinitelj će se kazniti kaznom zatvora od šest mjeseci do pet godina. 
> 
> (4) Ako je kaznenim djelima navedenim u stavku 3. ovoga članka prouzročena smrt jedne li više osoba, počinitelj će se kazniti kaznom zatvora od jedne do osam godina. 
> ...

----------


## Ancica

Hvala puno i mim i flo i imga i piplica. Jasno mi je sad. Bar u kontekstu u kojem pricamo (sto se primalja tice).

Nego, dokle doseze nadrilijecnistvo, jel mogu ja recimo u "lijecenju" mog djeteta kajjaznam limunadom kod respiratorne bolesti biti kaznjena za nadrlijecnistvo? Odnosno, di je granica, ili je nema?

----------


## mim

> Nego, dokle doseze nadrilijecnistvo, jel mogu ja recimo u "lijecenju" mog djeteta kajjaznam limunadom kod respiratorne bolesti biti kaznjena za nadrlijecnistvo?


Mislim da samo možeš biti kažnjena za nemar-ne za nadriliječništvo. No, ako netko drugi liječi tvoje dijete na taj način na njega bi se to također moglo odnositi. Pogotovo ako to liječenje platiš.

----------


## Ancica

OK, jasno mi je. Hvala   :Smile:

----------


## argenta

Jel' to sad po svemu ispada da je u Hrvatskoj legalnije (tj. manje kažnjivo) imati neasistirani kućni porod  :?

----------


## Imga

> Jel' to sad po svemu ispada da je u Hrvatskoj legalnije (tj. manje kažnjivo) imati neasistirani kućni porod  :?


to je legalno skroz na skroz
samo ne i sigurno  :/

----------


## Fidji

Da li bi netko od vas pozvao policiju da znate da vam susjeda upravo rađa uz uvezenu primalju?

----------


## piplica

Naravno!  :Grin:

----------


## Imga

> Da li bi netko od vas pozvao policiju da znate da vam susjeda upravo rađa uz uvezenu primalju?


Funny you should ask, moja je susjeda nedavno baš to napravila
i ne, nisam je prijavila   :Smile:  
ne branim ja ženama da rađaju kako hoće, remember, ja sam za *slobodni* izbor   

ali evo pitanja za tebe:

bi li muž prijavio primalju da mu u porodu strada žena i/ili dijete primaljinom greškom?
bi li, polulud od tuge, tužio i one koji su joj "glavu napunili" kućnim porodom?
smatra li udruga samu sebe barem malo odgovornom u takvom hipotetskom slučaju da nastrada neka do tada aktivna forumašica koja se odlučila na kućni porod uz primalju čiji je broj dobila od također aktivne forumašice?

----------


## Saradadevii

Ovoj raspravi nije mjesto na ovom podforumu podrske.
Molim moderatorice da topik premjeste na Porod.

----------


## Imga

Ja također lijepo i pristojno molim moderatorice da topic ostave ovdje. 
Pričamo o našoj stvarnosti kućnog poroda i mislim da bi ga trebale čitati baš one koje su se odlučile na njega.

----------


## piplica

> Ovoj raspravi nije mjesto na ovom podforumu podrske.
> Molim moderatorice da topik premjeste na Porod.


Ali zašto, saradadevii, rasprava je krenula u smjeru mogućih modusa legalizacije asistiranih kućnih poroda? :?

Pa ne možemo valjda javno podržavati nezakonite radnje...

----------


## Fidji

> Fidji prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da li bi netko od vas pozvao policiju da znate da vam susjeda upravo rađa uz uvezenu primalju?
> 
> 
> Funny you should ask, moja je susjeda nedavno baš to napravila
> i ne, nisam je prijavila   
> ne branim ja ženama da rađaju kako hoće, remember, ja sam za *slobodni* izbor   
> ...


Djeca i žene umiru i u bolnicama liječničkom greškom.
Iz tvojih pitanja se nazire da ipak smatraš da je asistirani porod kod kuće ipak rizičniji po ženu i dijete.
Jel dobro mislim?

Znanstvena istraživanja ipak govore suprotno.

Nekako mi ideja da žene pročitaju na forumu postove o porodu kod kuće i bezglavo se upuštaju u to vrijeđanje sveopćenite "svemirske" ženske inteligencije.
A pomalo i muške, jer da mi žena na kraju i proživjela takav porod mora imati jasnu podršku muža.

----------


## Fidji

> Saradadevii prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ovoj raspravi nije mjesto na ovom podforumu podrske.
> Molim moderatorice da topik premjeste na Porod.
> 
> 
> Ali zašto, saradadevii, rasprava je krenula u smjeru mogućih modusa legalizacije asistiranih kućnih poroda? :?


Gdje, gdje?

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Da li bi netko od vas pozvao policiju da znate da vam susjeda upravo rađa uz uvezenu primalju?


Da li bi ti pozvala policiju da znaš da ti susjedi upravo doma radi abortus medicinski radnik koji nema dozvolu za rad u RH?

----------


## Saradadevii

Ovo definitivno nije mjesto za ovakvu raspravu.

----------


## Fidji

Što se tiče legaliziranja imamo prva tri koraka:

- visoka primaljska škola u Rijeci, najavljuje se i dogodine u Zagrebu

- zakon o primaljstvu koji primaljamo prvostupnicama (to su ove visokoobrazovane s licencom) omogućuje privatnu praksu

- primaljska komora koja je zainteresirana ići u ovom smjeru


Ono što fali je usklađivanje ostalih općenitijih zakona npr. pretpostavljam da je u pitanju zakon o zdravstvenoj zaštiti u kojem se primalje niti ne spominju, a koji regulira otvaranje privatne prakse

Ne ide u prilog izrazito mala zainteresiranost žena za porod kod kuće (to nije samo u Hrvatskoj), tj. jedino se na našem forumu diskutira o tome.

Primalje nemaju iskustva u samostalnom praćenju poroda, pa će proći dosta vremena da stvar krene.


Možda nas spase neka usklađenja sa zakonima EU i recesija, tj. to što je porod uz primalju puno jeftiniji za naše zdravstvo.

----------


## Saradadevii

> Saradadevii prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ovoj raspravi nije mjesto na ovom podforumu podrske.
> Molim moderatorice da topik premjeste na Porod.
> 
> 
> Ali zašto, saradadevii, rasprava je krenula u smjeru mogućih modusa legalizacije asistiranih kućnih poroda? :?
> 
> Pa ne možemo valjda javno podržavati nezakonite radnje...


Ovo je forum podrske koje zene pruzaju jedna drugoj u "prirodnom pristupu". 
Rasprava o tome je li legalno ili opasno ili rizicno treba se voditi na drugom podforumu. 
Inace se svaka rasprava na ovom podforumu podrske moze pretvoriti u raspravu je li opasno, rizicno, legalno nesto raditi ili neraditi.

Uz takve rasprave, forum podrske gubi svoj smisao.

----------


## Fidji

> Fidji prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da li bi netko od vas pozvao policiju da znate da vam susjeda upravo rađa uz uvezenu primalju?
> 
> 
> Da li bi ti pozvala policiju da znaš da ti susjedi upravo doma radi abortus medicinski radnik koji nema dozvolu za rad u RH?


Da li je to stvarno realno moguće ili isto hipotetski?

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

jako, jako, realno moguće  :Sad:  

ali nije to važno
i znam da je moje pitanje bezveze
kao i, oprosti, tvoje

nije važno dal bi mi zvali policiju
već da se ovdje propagira nešto što se kosi sa hrvatskim zakonima

a zakoni se nama mogu svidjeti ili ne
i meni se mnogi ne sviđaju
ali dok su na snazi, moramo ih poštovati
i pronalaziti načine da ih mjenjamo
ali ne ih kršiti
i još to propagirati

----------


## Mima

A da hrvatski zakoni zabranjuju pobačaj, da li bi tada zvala policiju da znaš da ti susjedi upravo radi pobačaj medicinski radnik? Ja recimo ne bih, jer se ne bih slagala sa takvim zakonom.

----------


## Fidji

Rado bi čula sve prijedloge kako mi kao žene, ne nužno članice bilo koje udruge možemo mijenjati zakone bez senzibiliziranja javnosti o problemu.

----------


## Imga

> Djeca i žene umiru i u bolnicama liječničkom greškom.
> Iz tvojih pitanja se nazire da ipak smatraš da je asistirani porod kod kuće ipak rizičniji po ženu i dijete.
> Jel dobro mislim?


Ne, ne misliš dobro.
Smatram da svaki porod može postati rizičan. 

Jedino, ako doktor napravi pogrešku (a ima još i primalje i nadslužbu kraj sebe) - odgovarati će, prvo pred etičkim povjerenstvom, a onda i pred zakonodavstvom. Ili kakav je već postupnik
Primalja iz Austrije, koja ovdje radi nezakonito, će odgovarati kome?
Ili će se okrenuti na peti i nestati?

Zanimljivo kako mi uporno želiš imputirati da sam protiv kućnog poroda.
Nisam, po ne znam koji put to moram naglasiti.
Smatram da je ženino pravo izabrati kućni porod kad on postane legalna opcija i kad će se moći roditi asistirano s hrv. primaljom koja ima licencu za samostalan rad.
Isto sam tako i za MRS, kad on postane legalna opcija.
Ali to ti nije bitno.

----------


## Fidji

Ne, ne mislim da si protiv kućnog poroda, samo sam pitala da li ga smatraš baš toliko rizičnijim od bolničkog da inzistiraš na crnim scenarijima.

Porod kod kuće nosi i toliko prekrasnih stvari, prvenstveno snage da ti promijeni život, a zatim nježnosti prema tek rođenom djetetu.

----------


## Imga

> Ne, ne mislim da si protiv kućnog poroda, samo sam pitala da li ga smatraš baš toliko rizičnijim od bolničkog da inzistiraš na crnim scenarijima.
> 
> Porod kod kuće nosi i toliko prekrasnih stvari, prvenstveno snage da ti promijeni život, a zatim nježnosti prema tek rođenom djetetu.


ne inzistiram, nego navodim primjer gdje bi se, po mom mišljenju, javila potreba pozvati policiju - a to si pitala u prvom postu večeras
ili bi mogla opet odgovoriti protupitanjem: zašto se u raspravama o carskom također inzistira na crnim ishodima, nanesenim štetama i rizicima, a jako je veliki broj života njime spašen
zbog argumenta da se ipak netko zamisli nad odlukom i shvati da baš nije sve sjajno-bajno i risk-free, jel tako?
i nemojmo se, molim te, hvatati za carski - ti si u priču uplela bolničke porode i liječnike, pričali smo o stranim primaljama i kućnim porodima
te o njihovoj (i)legalnosti

ne želim niti usvojiti činjenicu da bi možda svojim postom mogla implicirati da bolnički porodi nemaju snagu da ti promjene život i da mame u bolnici ne pružaju nježnost svom tek rođenom djetetu
sigurna sam da to nije ono što si htjela reći   :Smile:

----------


## ina33

> zašto se u raspravama o carskom također inzistira na crnim ishodima, nanesenim štetama i rizicima, a jako je veliki broj života njime spašen
> zbog argumenta da se ipak netko zamisli nad odlukom i shvati da baš nije sve sjajno-bajno i risk-free, jel tako?


Dobar argument, Imga, to je ono što i, vjerujem, dosta cura muči.

----------


## Fidji

Misim da forumske rasprave jako, jako dobro oslikavaju kako je porod izrazito emotivno nabijen, kako je lako posegnuti za najcrnjim pričama da bi branili do zadnjeg daha svoju opciju.
Tako su carski i kućni porod kao neki možda najkontraverzniji slučajevi oni koji izazivaju najžućnije rasparave i izvlače ono najgore iz nas.

----------


## Fidji

> ne želim niti usvojiti činjenicu da bi možda svojim postom mogla implicirati da bolnički porodi nemaju snagu da ti promjene život i da mame u bolnici ne pružaju nježnost svom tek rođenom djetetu
> sigurna sam da to nije ono što si htjela reći


Imga, ja obožavam porode i njihovu snagu bez obzira gdje su se dogodili.
A što se tiče nježnosti prema djetetu mislila sam isključivo na nježan "doček" netom izašle bebe i to od strane pomagača, ne majke.
Znači bez agresivnih stvari po tek rođenu bebu poput pranja pod pipom i to deterđentom, ranog podvezivanja pupkovine, kapanja očiju, injekcije k-vitamina i slično.

----------


## argenta

> argenta prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jel' to sad po svemu ispada da je u Hrvatskoj legalnije (tj. manje kažnjivo) imati neasistirani kućni porod  :?
> 
> 
> to je legalno skroz na skroz
> samo ne i sigurno  :/


Znam da nije sigurno. Samo sam se pitala, što onda da u Hr učini žena koja istodobno želi porod kod svoje kuće i držati se zakona? Ispada da je ova (najnesigurnija) opcija zakonski gledano najbolja. To mi je malo   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Poslid

> Imga prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  argenta prvotno napisa
> ...


E pa upravo to želimo postići - da asistirani kući porod postane legalan.

----------


## argenta

> E pa upravo to želimo postići - da asistirani kući porod postane legalan.


Kužim, al' što do tada? Stisnuti?    :Grin:

----------


## Poslid

Problem je u tome što se ta opcija neće pojaviti sama od sebe. Zakonodavstvo neće uvesti promjene bez poticanja od aktivista. Kritična mase se neće pojaviti bez senzibiliziranja javnosti, bez priča o kućnim porodima, bez ukazivanja na sigurnost kućnog poroda....
I... eto nas u sivoj zoni.

----------


## vertex

> Misim da forumske rasprave jako, jako dobro oslikavaju kako je porod izrazito emotivno nabijen, kako je lako posegnuti za najcrnjim pričama da bi branili do zadnjeg daha svoju opciju.


Nadam se da ne misliš na ovu raspravu. Ovdje nema posezanja za najcrnjim pričama. Ako primjedbe i propitkivanja žena koje žele porod kod kuće ne spadaju na pdf podrške prirodnom porodu, onda ne znam za koga je taj pdf. 

Ne razumijem sasvim onu primjedbu o senzibiliziranju javnosti šutnjom. Može se pričati o porodima doma u državama gdje je to omogućeno. Može se pričati o željama naših žena da im to bude omogućeno.

Može se dati primjer malih rodilišta, kao što je Sinjsko u kojem sam ja rodila, a koje nije bolnica. To je primjer gdje naš zdravstveni sustav omogućava ženi da rodi izvan bolnice, udaljena od bolnice 30 minuta vožnje, i time priznaje porod kao događaj u kojem moguće komplikacije nisu takve da o životu odlučuju sekunde, nego takve da ih kompetentna stručna osoba na vrijeme može prepoznati i da se može obaviti transport koji ne mora biti hitan.

Pitanje legalnosti koje se ovdje poteže stoji, ali o tome neka vodi brigu udruga, što se mene tiče. Mene zabrinjava olako pristupanje pretvaranju asistiranog poroda u neasistirani.

----------


## vertex

sinjsko, malo s. Tek tako da vidite da znam   :Grin:  .

----------


## ina33

> Problem je u tome što se ta opcija neće pojaviti sama od sebe. Zakonodavstvo neće uvesti promjene bez poticanja od aktivista. Kritična mase se neće pojaviti bez senzibiliziranja javnosti, bez priča o kućnim porodima, bez ukazivanja na sigurnost kućnog poroda....
> I... eto nas u sivoj zoni.


Kužim ovu logiku. 

Ja sam za onu da je svak za sebe odgovoran, tj. za izbore koje napravi i da su odrasli ljudi to u stanju napraviti, a stvari da se bezpogvorno vjerujem nečemu zato jer je na televiziji, internetu, novinama, jer je to napravila celebrity ova ili jer su rekli na Dnevniku - teško mi je u tim kategorijama onda micati odgovornost s osobe koja je odlučila ovo ili ono, ako je poslovno sposobna, naravno. Vjerujem da su odrasle osobe zdrave pameti dijelom i razumska bića, sposobna odlučivati čemu će stremiti i da su, samim time, sposobna na sebe preuzeti rizike odluka, bio to porod doma, carski, odlazak u bolnicu, konzultiranje liječnika ili konzultiranje fellow-forumašica ili susjeda i sl., pa nadalje. Gledam kako ide proces kod mene - za AS ću držati relevantnom ADAC+ Rodu, za porod (carski), svoje dr-ove, za dojenje Rodu i iskustva žena oko sebe (iako tu imam nadopunu na ono da svaka majka može dojiti - može, ali nekoj će to bit muka Isusova, ekstremni herojski napor pri čemu će biti tisuću kolateralnih žrtava (iz objektivnih razloga), nekoj će to biti milina, pravi užitak). Nemam niti jednog izvora kojem apsolutno vjerujem na sve teme, biram ono što meni paše i što vidim da kod mene pali, pa onda, samim time, ne mogu kritizirat ovoga ili onoga ako će napravit ovo ili ono jer je (samo) čitala na Rodi. Odgovornost je na osobi koja odlučuje, ako je punoljetna i ubrojiva.

----------


## ina33

I, ako vidi samo jednu stranu priče i odluči po tome, i to je OK ako to želi, s tim da to nije moj ideal informiranog izbora, jer treba vidit i pozitivno i negativno i teško mi je razumjeti ono kad se pita za nešto, a ne želi uzeti u obzir moguće negativne posljedice u postotnim omjerima, ali ako je netko emotivnija i intuitivnija osoba od, npr., mene - pa zašto da joj ja sudim. Ako to netko ne ne želi - ne želi i on je odgovoran za to. Negativnosti uznemiruju, ali ništa na ovome svijetu nije isključivi "bed of roses" i muka ili sloboda izbora, kako tko uzme, postoji još iz Biblijskih vremena. Mogu samo osobno reći da ću teško vjerovati izvoru koji ne navodi i moguće rizike neke odluke, pa makar i male, mora tu biti neki waiverić, ako se mene pita.

----------


## pomikaki

Znam da ćete se i dalje vrtjeti u krug, ali summa summarum:

1. neasistirani porod: zapravo legalan, ali nedostatak je što nema stručne osobe koja bi trebala prepoznati da razvoj događaja ipak zahtjeva medicinsku intervenciju
2. asistirani kućni porod: nemoguće ga je provesti na legalan način jer zakoni RH to ne dozvoljavaju, usprkos svemu
3. porod u bolnici: jedino rješenje? Do kada?

Što zapravo hoćete reći?

----------


## Deaedi

> Problem je u tome što se ta opcija neće pojaviti sama od sebe. Zakonodavstvo neće uvesti promjene bez poticanja od aktivista. Kritična mase se neće pojaviti bez senzibiliziranja javnosti, *bez priča o kućnim porodima*, *bez ukazivanja na sigurnost kućnog poroda*....
> I... eto nas u sivoj zoni.


Ali da li je pravi put iznošenje priča o ilegalnim porodima (dovođenje babica iz inozemstva koje nemaju dozovlu za rad u RH, plaćanje na crno...)?  Hoću reći, mislim da takve priče mogu pažnju javnosti usmjeriti prema ovim drugim stvarima (rad na crno, plaćanje na crno...) umjesto na sigurnost kućnog poroda. I šta ako se desi neki crni scenarij? Da li će se onda ista situacija upotrijebiti kao argument za oba slučaja-odnosno, da pojasnim:

Ako porod kod kuće uz ino babicu dobro prođe, onda je to argument sigurnosti kućnog poroda.
Ako porod kod kuće uz ino babicu loše prođe, onda je loše prošlo jer je ionako to ilegalno i ionako to nisu uvjeti kakvi se žele osigurati u RH.

Smatram da se ne smije posezati za ilegalnim radnjama, kako bi se one legalizirale. Cilj ne opravdava sredstvo. Postoji nešto što se zove pravna država. Jer ovako ispada da dok nema legislative koja bi omogućila legalne porode kod kuće uz babicu, onda aktualnu legislativu možemo kršiti. Ali, kada se uvede legislativa koja omogućuju porod kod kuće uz babicu, onda ćemo se te legislative pridržavati i nećemo je kršiti. 
Tako ne funkcionira društvo - pojedinac mora poštovati sve zakone, a ne samo one koje mu odgovaraju u nekom trenutku.

----------


## Mima

Mislim da i dan danas ima država u kojima je homoseksualnost izvan zakona.

----------


## Deaedi

> Mislim da i dan danas ima država u kojima je homoseksualnost izvan zakona.


A čuj, ima i država gdje je dozvoljeno udarati djecu. I onih gdje je to zabranjeno. I država gdje je ab dozvoljen, i država gdje je zabranjen...

Ima svega, ali mi ne živimo u tim državama. Mi živimo u RH, gdje ino babica ne može asistirati u kućnim porodima. Jer krši hrvatske zakone. To je činjenica.

----------


## ina33

> Mislim da i dan danas ima država u kojima je homoseksualnost izvan zakona.


Good point. Postoji ona razlika prava i pravde jer su zakoni podložni mijenama politike, javnog mijenja i sl. i dobro je da je tako. Koja je strategija - neka Roda odluči, ono što je meni logično je waiver and disclaimer na sve (u smislu rizika i komplikacija), pa i na to.

----------


## Mima

Ali da živimo u zemlji u kojoj je pobačaj zabranjen i žena koja bi ga napravila i onaj tko bi joj ga napravio bi kršio zakon, a ja svejedno ne bih mogla reći da to nije u redu, jer bih takav zakon smatrala lošim.

Tako je i sa porodom kod kuće i ilegalnom babicom - jest, to je ilegalno, ali ja to ne doživljavam pogrešnim, lošim ili krivim. Zakon je loš.

----------


## ina33

> Ima svega, ali mi ne živimo u tim državama. Mi živimo u RH, gdje ino babica ne može asistirati u kućnim porodima. Jer krši hrvatske zakone. To je činjenica.


Da, i "naša" odgovornost je onda lobirati za promjene tih zakona, ako su neodgovarajući, jer živimo ovdje gdje živimo. Nije zakonodavstvo Božja zapovijed, ono je promjenjivo, na inicijative raznih interesnih skupina, evo baš jučer bila vijest kako je španjolski parlament odobrio dekriminalizaciju abortusa.

----------


## pomikaki

> Smatram da se ne smije posezati za ilegalnim radnjama, kako bi se one legalizirale. Cilj ne opravdava sredstvo. Postoji nešto što se zove pravna država. Jer ovako ispada da dok nema legislative koja bi omogućila legalne porode kod kuće uz babicu, onda aktualnu legislativu možemo kršiti. Ali, kada se uvede legislativa koja omogućuju porod kod kuće uz babicu, onda ćemo se te legislative pridržavati i nećemo je kršiti. 
> Tako ne funkcionira društvo - pojedinac mora poštovati sve zakone, a ne samo one koje mu odgovaraju u nekom trenutku.


Kad bih se sad odlučivala kakav porod želim, moj cilj ne bi bio legalizacija kućnog poroda, nego prvenstveno normalan porod (a ne onakav jad kao prvi puta).

Ako je zakon očito loš, nemam moralnih dvojbi ako ga kršim. Naši se zakonodavci bave donošenjem često žalosnih i besmislenih zakona i nemaju vole trošiti vrijeme na postizanje napretka za građanstvo. Ne bih u primjere jer ću skrenuti u politiku.

Da mi je granica bliže, osobno bih radije zvala ilegalnu babicu nego išla u bolnicu. Ovako mi ostaje dvojba od 1 ili 3, jer se 4. legalizacija kućnog poroda očito neće kod nas tako skoro dogoditi.

----------


## koryanshea

našla ja neki rad o građanskom neposluhu jer me silno zanima da li ovo spada u tu kategoriju. čak nije turbo dosadan, samo je malo dug, iako su neki djelovi nebitni za nas pa opet nije strašno.
http://www.hsd.hr/revija/pdf/1-2-2001/02-Mesic.pdf

----------


## argenta

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Smatram da se ne smije posezati za ilegalnim radnjama, kako bi se one legalizirale. Cilj ne opravdava sredstvo. Postoji nešto što se zove pravna država. Jer ovako ispada da dok nema legislative koja bi omogućila legalne porode kod kuće uz babicu, onda aktualnu legislativu možemo kršiti. Ali, kada se uvede legislativa koja omogućuju porod kod kuće uz babicu, onda ćemo se te legislative pridržavati i nećemo je kršiti. 
> Tako ne funkcionira društvo - pojedinac mora poštovati sve zakone, a ne samo one koje mu odgovaraju u nekom trenutku.
> 
> 
> Kad bih se sad odlučivala kakav porod želim, moj cilj ne bi bio legalizacija kućnog poroda, nego prvenstveno normalan porod (a ne onakav jad kao prvi puta).


Baš to! Možda trenutno nemam vremena/volje/ideje za legalizaciju kućnih poroda ali bih ga voljela u dogledno vrijeme iskusiti. Evo, mene zanima što biste vi legalistice savjetovale meni kao ženi koja želi roditi kod kuće, a da vuk bude sit i ovca cijela?

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ima svega, ali mi ne živimo u tim državama. Mi živimo u RH, gdje ino babica ne može asistirati u kućnim porodima. Jer krši hrvatske zakone. To je činjenica.
> 
> 
> Da, i "naša" odgovornost je onda lobirati za promjene tih zakona, ako su neodgovarajući, jer živimo ovdje gdje živimo. Nije zakonodavstvo Božja zapovijed, ono je promjenjivo, na inicijative raznih interesnih skupina, evo baš jučer bila vijest kako je španjolski parlament odobrio dekriminalizaciju abortusa.





> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ima svega, ali mi ne živimo u tim državama. Mi živimo u RH, gdje ino babica ne može asistirati u kućnim porodima. Jer krši hrvatske zakone. To je činjenica.
> 
> 
> Da, i "naša" odgovornost je onda lobirati za promjene tih zakona, ako su neodgovarajući, jer živimo ovdje gdje živimo. Nije zakonodavstvo Božja zapovijed, ono je promjenjivo, na inicijative raznih interesnih skupina, evo baš jučer bila vijest kako je španjolski parlament odobrio dekriminalizaciju abortusa.


Slažem se. Ali* lobirati*, a ne poticati ilegalne radnje ili pronositi glas o ilegalnim aktivnostima i pljeskati i odobravati priče o ilegalnim aktivnostima . Što priče o porodima kod kuće sa _ilegalnim_ babicama svakako jesu.

----------


## ina33

Deadi, ne znam multiple-quote raditi, pa da se sad ne grlimo citatima - po meni Roda nek' odredi svoj način lobiranja - za to jest pak Roda odgovorna. Što mislim o tome već sam rekla, ne toliko iz aspekta ilegalnosti (mislim da bi tu isto trebale biti možda malo pažljivije da ne bi netko još u problem došao), nego iz aspekta plasiranja jedne priče skroz pozitivnom, a druge skroz mračnom (porod doma vs. carski) - tu mi fali balansa.

----------


## ina33

Tj. ono što je meni osobno čudno je ovo odvajanje - pdf-ovi podrške - jer isključuju kritičku misao. Ali, ostavljam to na odgovornost osobama koje se informiraju na netu da imaju senzibilitet da za svako pitanje idu za podforum podrške i na "obični" podforum te da za nešto konzultiraju one koje smatraju stručnima (tipa doktore) - evo primjer forumašica koja je pitala za homeopatsko liječenje CIN-a, forumašica koja je pitala za porod doma i sl. - da dobije punu sliku treba uduplo pitati na dva mjesta - tipa jeste li CIN riješili homopatijom trebalo bi pitati i na pdf-u isključivo za nekonvencionalnu medicinu i na pdf-u Zdravlje odraslih jer život nije isključiv, pa ljudi koji idu homeopatu idu i običnom liječniku i sl, a ako netko želi vidjet što je za njegovu dg. učinkovitije mora na dva mjesta pitati, uz svijest da kako da netko (laik) zna je li mu za CIN pomogao čaj ili operacija, ljudi kombiniraju oboje i onda će netko zaključit - meni super bio tipa čaj, ali ne kuži da je čaj vjerojatno bio podrška operaciji. Ako netko ne želi vjerovat medicini to je njegovo pravo, medicina nije obavezna, kao ni sto stvari, u osobne slobode spada to kome ćemo se obratiti za pomoć pri liječenju nečega - da li ćemo vjerovati u iscjeljujuću moć tijela ili liekova ili ćemo skombinrati te stvari. I to mi spada pod odgovornost osobe koja pita, a vidim da se Roda ogradila pravilima pdf-ova i upućuje na druge izvore.

----------


## cvijeta73

> pomikaki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Deaedi prvotno napisa
> ...


pa ja bih ti savjetovala da se ne odlučiš za porod kod kuće. 

nadalje, umjesto linkova neasistiranih/nelegalno asistiranih kućnih poroda, linkala bi ti prekrasne priče s poroda u bolnici koji su sasvim prirodno prošli i gdje su se poštovale sve želje rodilje (a ima ih takvih itekako na ovom portalu). koji bi te uvjerili da porod u rodilištu, ako dođeš informiran i znaš što želiš, zasigurno ne liči na klaonicu i silovanje.

nadalje, svakako bih ti savjetovala da se učlaniš u udrugu roda i na taj način direktno pomogneš njiohovom aktivizmu za opciju prirodnog  poroda u hrvatskim rodilištima, kao i njihov aktivizam za pravo izbora kućnog asistiranog legalnog poroda.
na kraju krajeva, obzirom da postoji sad ta škola za primalje, da prve generacije primalja već izlaze iz klupa, meni osobno ne čini se tako daleko kad će ta mogućnost biti i u hrvatskoj legalna i dozvoljena. pa ako već ti ne stigneš, radiš nešto po tom pitanju za buduće generacije. 

jer, mislim da je to tiwi napisala i to smatram suštinom ove priče, kad jednom bude legalan porod kući u hrvatskoj, onda će i cijeli sustav podrške biti drukčiji, ako primalja primijeti da nešto ne štima, bez straha će nazvati bolnicu i tim će već biti spreman jer će postojati tim baš za takve situacije. a to je svakako bitnije od same činjenice da li radimo nešto legalno/ilegalno. 

tako bih ja, da sam npr. fidji, ko što nisam, naravno.   :Grin:   :Kiss:

----------


## ina33

> jer, mislim da je to tiwi napisala i to smatram suštinom ove priče, kad jednom bude legalan porod kući u hrvatskoj, onda će i cijeli sustav podrške biti drukčiji, ako primalja primijeti da nešto ne štima, bez straha će nazvati bolnicu i tim će već biti spreman jer će postojati tim baš za takve situacije. a to je svakako bitnije od same činjenice da li radimo nešto legalno/ilegalno.


x

----------


## Fidji

> Ja sam za onu da je svak za sebe odgovoran, tj. za izbore koje napravi i da su odrasli ljudi to u stanju napraviti, a stvari da se bezpogvorno vjerujem nečemu zato jer je na televiziji, internetu, novinama, jer je to napravila celebrity ova ili jer su rekli na Dnevniku - teško mi je u tim kategorijama onda micati odgovornost s osobe koja je odlučila ovo ili ono, ako je poslovno sposobna, naravno. Vjerujem da su odrasle osobe zdrave pameti dijelom i razumska bića, sposobna odlučivati čemu će stremiti i da su, samim time, sposobna na sebe preuzeti rizike odluka, bio to porod doma, carski, odlazak u bolnicu, konzultiranje liječnika ili konzultiranje fellow-forumašica ili susjeda i sl., pa nadalje. Gledam kako ide proces kod mene - za AS ću držati relevantnom ADAC+ Rodu, za porod (carski), svoje dr-ove, za dojenje Rodu i iskustva žena oko sebe (iako tu imam nadopunu na ono da svaka majka može dojiti - može, ali nekoj će to bit muka Isusova, ekstremni herojski napor pri čemu će biti tisuću kolateralnih žrtava (iz objektivnih razloga), nekoj će to biti milina, pravi užitak). Nemam niti jednog izvora kojem apsolutno vjerujem na sve teme, biram ono što meni paše i što vidim da kod mene pali, pa onda, samim time, ne mogu kritizirat ovoga ili onoga ako će napravit ovo ili ono jer je (samo) čitala na Rodi. Odgovornost je na osobi koja odlučuje, ako je punoljetna i ubrojiva.


Jako lijepo napisano.  :Smile:  

Ja nekako vjerujem u tu makakotosladunjavozvučalo "žensku snagu".
Tj. da kad žena dobije relevantne informacije i od dobrim i o lošim stranama dovoljno sposobna izabrati ono što je za najbolje.

Iako se odluke više donose emocijama nego razumom i odluka o porodu je nešto što sazrijeva tijekom 9 mjeseci trudnoće i više informacija nas samo može ojačati.

----------


## argenta

> pa ja bih ti savjetovala da se ne odlučiš za porod kod kuće.


Ostatak posta mi je super, ali ova prva rečenica, zapravo, ili hrani vuka ili spašava kozu    :Grin:  

Ja sam se iz mnogih već navedenih razloga dvaput odlučila za ovu opciju koju ti navodiš, jednom manje drugi put daleko bolje informirana, ali sam iz oba puta izašla s osjećajem prevarenosti. I to ne zato što bi moji porodi bili nešto specijalno grozni ili traumatični, nego zato što sam ja jednostavno htjela ostati kući, jer bolnice _a priori_ smatram užasnim i odurnim ustanovama u kojima porodu nije mjesto. Nadajući se da će se moje predrasude pokazati pogrešnima, dvaput sam ipak otišla u bolnicu i dvaput požalila. Treći put (ako ga bude), neću, osim u slučaju ozbiljnih zdravstvenih komplikacija, čemu bolnice i služe.

Za razliku od mnogih, meni je upravo Rodin forum pomogao u tome da realnije sagledam kućni porod, jer sam iz ostalih izvora zaključila da imam dvije opcije: bolnicu ili neasistirani porod. I, čime se ne ponosim, bila sam sklonija ovoj drugoj opciji. Tek sam se čitajući tekstove i priče po Rodi uvjerila da to može zbilja biti glupo i da je, mada zakonski upitno, dovođenje babice ili angažiranje doule ipak daleko bolje rješenje za nekoga tko je ionako odlučio raditi po svom. I zato sam neizmjerno zahvalna što ovaj forum postoji.

Ali postoji i osobna odgovornost, u svakom pogledu.

----------


## ina33

> Ja nekako vjerujem u tu makakotosladunjavozvučalo "žensku snagu".
> Tj. da kad žena dobije relevantne informacije i od dobrim i o lošim stranama dovoljno sposobna izabrati ono što je za najbolje.
> 
> Iako se odluke više donose emocijama nego razumom i odluka o porodu je nešto što sazrijeva tijekom 9 mjeseci trudnoće i više informacija nas samo može ojačati.


Mislim da te mogu potpisati, s odmakom od ženske strane na osobnu snagu, ali to je već off topic - ja sam prvenstveno ina33, a to što sam žena nije mi svedefinirajuća karakteristika moje osobnosti (to je ono - nismo svi alfa-žene i McKinsey je te spolne granice fluidnima definirao, ali nisam, ajde kad već o sebi govorim niti na sredini ljestvice). Ja vjerujem u snagu osobe, odluke donosim (ako se mogu vidjet objektivno) u miksu racija i emocija i ne bih mogla za sebe reći da ih ja donosim više s emocijama. Irelevantno kako ih donosimo, odluke odraslih osoba su kompetentne odluke i osobe su za njih odgovorne, bez da im se prilijepe neki negativni ekstremni epiteti ("alternativa", "nema vjere u tijelo"), a mogućnost (slobodnog) izbora je ono što osnažuje i zato u nju vjerujem, pa odlučio se netko za jedno ili za drugo ili za sredinu.

----------


## argenta

*Ina33,* imaš stvarno fenomenalne postove   :Heart:

----------


## pomikaki

> na kraju krajeva, obzirom da postoji sad ta škola za primalje, da prve generacije primalja već izlaze iz klupa, meni osobno ne čini se tako daleko kad će ta mogućnost biti i u hrvatskoj legalna i dozvoljena. pa ako već ti ne stigneš, radiš nešto po tom pitanju za buduće generacije.


mislim da bi mnoge primalje s iskustvom koje već rade u bolnicama bile spremne asistirati kućnim porodima, kad bi to bilo dozvoljeno.

Primalje koje tek izlaze iz klupa trebaju proći i neku praksu, zar ne?

----------


## Poslid

A ima i starijih primalja koje IMAJU napobrazbu za samostalne primalje, ali u Zakonu o zaštiti pacjenata nisu uopće navedene.
Dakle po zakonu o primaljstvu mogu, a po zakonu o zaštiti pacjenata ne mogu samostalno raditi, odnosno nisu uopće navedene, pa se to može shvatiti i kao rupa u zakonu.

Problem je u tome što ih je radno aktivnih ostalo jako malo.

----------


## srecica

Naravno pomikaki, potrebna je praksa.
Ali postoje i primalje koje su zavrsile primaljsku skolu prije kada je ona postojala, vidi ovo sa stranica Udruge primalja



> 1982. godine je upisana zadnja generacija viših primalja u tadašnjoj  Višoj medicinskoj školi u Zagrebu. Od tada, bez obzira na sva nastojanja i sve radnje koje je Udruga poduzela (a to nije bilo malo) škola nije otvorena.


dakle vec sada postoje educirane primalje sa dovoljno prakse za samostalnu djelatnost. Medutim problem je zakon ... Zakon o primaljstvu odobren je 03.10.2008. godine koji omogucava educiranim primaljama samostalnost, medutim u drugom Zakonu o zdravstvu pise da da one moraju biti nadgledane od strane lijecnika, koji opet ne moze djelovati van ustanove osim u hitnim slucajevima.

Nadam se da ce sve to uskoro zakoturati u korist svih.

----------


## mim

> Ovo je forum podrske koje zene pruzaju jedna drugoj u "prirodnom pristupu".


Kao što je ovo i forum podrške koju žene pružaju jedna drugoj u ilegalnim radnjama te im pomažu kako ih ostvariti. Ne znam kako ti to nije jasno i kako da ti se, za Boga miloga, razjasni. 

Btw, ja bih zvala hitnu pomoć-vezano za onu hipotetičku susjedu. Policija joj nije potrebna nego medicinska LEGALNA pomoć. Policija bi bila potrebna gospođi iz Austrije.

----------


## Saradadevii

> Saradadevii prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ovo je forum podrske koje zene pruzaju jedna drugoj u "prirodnom pristupu". 
> 
> 
> Kao što je ovo i forum podrške koju žene pružaju jedna drugoj u ilegalnim radnjama te im pomažu kako ih ostvariti. Ne znam kako ti to nije jasno i kako da ti se, za Boga miloga, razjasni. 
> 
> Btw, ja bih zvala hitnu pomoć-vezano za onu hipotetičku susjedu. Policija joj nije potrebna nego medicinska LEGALNA pomoć. Policija bi bila potrebna gospođi iz Austrije.


Ako imas problema s tim (pruzanju podrske u ilegalnim radnjama) to mozes rjesavati na drugom podforumu. 
Ja stvarno nemam problem s ovom nelegalnoscu tako da je razjasnjavanje nepotrebno. 


Krsiti zakon gradjanskom neposlusnoscu, zakon koji je nepravedan, u sistemu koji je nefleksibilan, ne zeli se mijenjati (dok ga netko valjda ne (pot)plati za to!) i birokratsko impotentan za one koji su bez protektorata, a istovremeno svemoguc za one s protektoratom (treca mogucnost su igre na srecu),  za mene nije los cin.
Dapace, upravo suprotno.

To nije primjer zla koje opravdava zlo, nego primjer radnje koja je, prema mojem misljenju, opravdana nepravednim zakonom koji ne postuje neke temeljne gradjanske slobode i prava; vec davno spomenuti argument u ovakvim raspravama, ja kao zena imam pravo izabrati smrt svojega djeteta do neke njegove dobi, ali nemam pravo izabrati mjesto gdje cu ga roditi i dobiti za toodgovarajucu njegu !

Ako je zakon nepravedan, ako ja imam prigovor savijesti slijediti taj zakon (ne zelim roditi dijete u bolnickim uvijetima, ma kakvi oni bili, osim ako mi nije za to potreban operativan zahvat), a ne mogu ga ignorirati jer radjam, sto mi je ciniti?
Povinuti se zakonu samo zato jer je zakon?!
Roditi dijete tamo gdje ne zelim samo zato jer mi zakon "ne omogucava" nacin na koji su moje babe rodile i njihove babe i babe od njihovih baba?!

Mozda, ako smatram da je zakon iznad pravednosti, iznad morala, iznad zdrave pameti (mene i mojih baba), iznad svega.

Ako ne, prekrsit cu ga.
Javno. I biti spremna snositi posljedice.

Kao Rosa kada je sjela u bjelacki dio autobusa.

(Bez banaliziranja, Rosa je time izlozila svoj zivot opasnosti, na puno izravniji nacin nego sto je prosjecna krsiteljica hrvatskih porodjajnih zakona s ilegalnom babicom izlozila svoje dijete i sebe)

Osim politickih razilazenja, razilazenje oko prirode radjanja je ocigledno, tako da jos jedna prepreka za razumijevanje je podignuta.
Ja mislim da zene uglavnom ne trebaju pomoc da rode.
One radjaju i to je to.

----------


## Fidji

> Saradadevii prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ovo je forum podrske koje zene pruzaju jedna drugoj u "prirodnom pristupu". 
> 
> 
> Kao što je ovo i forum podrške koju žene pružaju jedna drugoj u ilegalnim radnjama te im pomažu kako ih ostvariti. Ne znam kako ti to nije jasno i kako da ti se, za Boga miloga, razjasni. 
> 
> Btw, ja bih zvala hitnu pomoć-vezano za onu hipotetičku susjedu. Policija joj nije potrebna nego medicinska LEGALNA pomoć. Policija bi bila potrebna gospođi iz Austrije.


Zanimljivo mi je da misliš da u Hrvatskoj gdje kriminalci u pol bijela dana ubijaju na ulicama, gdje luđaci bacaju bebe iz kolica, gdje je korupcija prožela sve pore društva i da ne nabrajam više, policija trebala hapsiti primalju koja usreći 5 žena godišnje svojim dolaskom.

----------


## Tiwi

A prema kome je to zakon nepravedan?  U HR mislim.

Prema majci koja ne želi roditi u bolnici? Prema djetetu?

Ili prema ideji poroda doma, asistiranog ili neasistiranog?

Moje mišljenje o zakonu je takvo da ga treba mijenjati ali da prije toga treba i osigurati stručnost asistencije na porodima kod kuće, te da je zakon za sada pravedan prema majkama i djeci utoliko da ih štiti od nemogućnosti stručne asistencije pri porodu doma i u slučajevima kada je asistencija i pomoć nužna.

Pravo žena na porod doma, bez asistencije, mislim da nitko nikom ne može niti oduzeti, niti da je to zakonom zabranjeno. 
Tko tako odluči, neka tako i čini, čini to na svoju odgovornost. Moje mišljenje niti mišljenje ikog od nas pa ni slovo zakona s time ne bi trebalo imati baš ništa.

----------


## Fidji

Ja ne mislim da su žene koje rađaju kod kuće asistirano/neasistirano zalutale ovčice koje treba vratiti na pravi put.   :Smile:

----------


## mim

> mim prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Saradadevii prvotno napisa
> ...


Sve je to samo tvoje mišljenje, osjećaji i želja. Ok, tebi na dušu. Ali samo zbog toga jer TI tako misliš, osjećaš i želiš ne daje ti pravo da ostale žene potičeš na kriminalne radnje. Upravo to se radi na forumu. Dokaz tome je već i podforum podrške na kojem žene koje razmišljaju o porodu kod kuće ne smiju niti mogu pročitati o tome što misli druga strana-ona koja se drži zakona. 

Osim toga, tema je sad splitana pa se sad bez ikakvih problema može pisati i o zakonskoj strani te priče koja ne mora imati idilični kraj. Ne vidim razloga da i tu propagiraš nešto što je zaista kažnjivo-ma što ti mislila o tome. 

I, btw, sve porodi kod kuće obavljeni su SAMO I ISKLJUČIVO zato jer je to majka željela. Tko pita dijete? Možda bi se ono željelo roditi u, za njega, sigurnijim uvjetima. Da, ja smatram da je bolnički porod za dijete sigurniji i , za razliku od tebe, smatram zakon moralnim i valjanim jer dijete može i mora dobiti medicinsku skrb-neovisno o tome što želi njegova majka (koja ne mora uvijek željeti za dijete najbolju opciju!! ). 

A da mi savijest bude mirna dat ću si za pravo da podsjetim na zakon kad god vidim da se ostale sudionike rasprave, na bilo kojem podforumu potiče na nešto ilegalno i za bilo koga opasno jer je to dio mog morala-kao što je kršenje zakona dio tvog. Navikla sam na brisanje, "moderiranje" postova i splitanje pa me to više ne tangira. Osim bezazlenog postanja i citiranja zakona postoje i učinkovitije mjere da se takve radnje spriječe-barem tu, na javnom forumu.   :Wink:

----------


## Fidji

Drago mi je da te ne tangira.

----------


## ina33

Logični su mi argumenti saradadevii, a ono tko pita bebu meni osobno nije argument za puno toga - od platnetnih pa do MRS-a, jer je mama ta koja odlučuje. Logično mi je i razmišljanje Tiwi. Legalnost-nelegalnosti pitanje je i vremenske perspektive. Opet mislim da je odgovornost na osobi koja odlučuje, ali bih osobno ugradila na PR o prirodnom porodu doma, asistiranom, i waivere - zamislite samo naslove u novinama da se prenese neka priča koja će bit drugačija od Mikkine i u tom kontekstu spomene Roda.

----------


## ivy

ja vidim koliko se vi zagovornici poroda kod kuće trudite dokazati i ja vam se divim. no, mislim da bi tu snagu trebali svi zajednički uložiti u poticanje drugačijeg pristupa porodu u bolnicama, prirodnijeg i humanijeg, a ne revoltirano preseliti cijelu stvar u svoj dom.

doduše, ja sam imala problematične trudnoće, pa su i moja iskustva drugačija, no ostaje činjenica - moje dijete je u prvom trudu prestalo disati. da nije bilo cijele mehanizacije oko mene i ctg-a, u drugom trudu više ga ne bi bilo

----------


## Fidji

> ja vidim koliko se vi zagovornici poroda kod kuće trudite dokazati i ja vam se divim. no, mislim da bi tu snagu trebali svi zajednički uložiti u poticanje drugačijeg pristupa porodu u bolnicama, prirodnijeg i humanijeg, a ne revoltirano preseliti cijelu stvar u svoj dom.


Što misliš da smo radile zadnjih skoro 8 godina?
Rezultatai ima, prije 5 godina nitko se nije usudio odbiti klistir ili epiziotomiju.

Ali za 8 godina to je tako maloooooooo.

No, to nam je i dalje primarna stvar, samo problemu pokušavamo prići s druge strane.
Vidjet ćemo što će biti u sljedećih 8.

----------


## Fidji

Nenino pitanje prebacila sam u novi topik jer nije zaslužila da se ovdje off topik prepucavamo oko njene situacije.

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

a gdje su mimini postovi?

----------


## mim

> a gdje su mimini postovi?


  :Laughing:   A kaj misliš di su ???

----------


## Imga

opet nas moderiralo

Fidji, ti se zaletiš s nekim postom, a kad netko na njega reagira sve skupa obrišeš kao off topic. Very  8)

----------


## icyoh

pa di nestade pola rasprave?  :?

----------


## mim

> pa di nestade pola rasprave?  :?


Misliš na onaj dio u kojem Fidji upućuje Nenaa-u na pdf podrške kako bi dobila info o VBAC kod kuće bez uplitanja sa strane, a neki od nas grakću protiv toga   :Grin:   ? _Moderirana_ je   :Wink:   .

----------


## Fidji

I bit će i dalje, hvala na pitanju.

----------


## mikka

ja cu samo iskopirati onaj dio mog posta koji je isao ivy




> ivy, ti niti ne bi mogla biti kandidat za kucni porod radi problematicne trudnoce. tako da bi se to sto ti se dogodilo u svakom slucaju dogodilo u bolnici, sto je super i za to postoje rodilista i doktori.

----------


## Saradadevii

> Saradadevii prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  mim prvotno napisa
> ...

----------


## sladjanaf

> I_ to mogu s politickom pozadinom gradjanske neposlusnosti.
> Rosa je bila okidac za pokret gradjanskih prava koji je urodio izmjenama rasnih zakona._


mislim da Rosa i Roda nisu za usporedbu. malo pretjeruješ. jasno je da je netko od osoblja morao dati odgovor na mim-ina razmišljanja, ali u ovu priču uvoditi Rosu Parks i izmjene rasnih zakona je, osim što je banalno, izrazito potcjenjivački prema svim članicama foruma koje se usude priupitati za legalnost prisustva austrijskih babica na hrvatskom porodu.
i vidim da ti se lako razmetati građanskom neposlušnošću u Hrvatskoj - to je ovdje valjda normalno - kršiti zakone bez trunke promišljanja. I nazvati to građanskom neposlušnošću i aktivizmom.
U ovoj državi si valjda nitko i ništa ako ne prekršiš zakon ili dva.

----------


## mim

Saradadevii, kako bi se zaista rastale u miru samo ću citirati dio forumskih pravila. Nastojim ih se pridržavati što bi i tebi od srca savjetovala. 

*IZRIČITO JE ZABRANJENO:
.....
4. Zabranjuje se kršenje ljudskih prava i/ili važećih zakona.
*

----------


## Saradadevii

Mim, ali sto uciniti kada zakon ne postuje ljudska prava (lingvisticki je zgodno rijesenje za to ona pregrada i/ili).
Ovo je samo retoricko pitanje jer znam da ti ne mislis da se u ovom slucaju to dogadja. 

sladjanaf, u svojem postu sam govorila u svoje ime. 
Ali si u pravu kada povezujes Rosu s Rodom jer je Roda u mnogim podrucjima prava Rosa. Mijenjala je, mijenja i mijenjat ce zakone za dobrobiti roditelja (i onih u akciji i onih koji to trenutno nisu)

----------


## piplica

> Mim, ali sto uciniti kada zakon ne postuje ljudska prava (lingvisticki je zgodno rijesenje za to ona pregrada i/ili).
> Ovo je samo retoricko pitanje jer znam da ti ne mislis da se u ovom slucaju to dogadja.


Evo ja mislim da tu nisu ispoštovana ljudska prava i nadam se da će se to promijeniti, ali isto tako mislim da nisu ispoštovana ljudska prava kada se rodiljama ne omogućuje da odaberu porod carskim rezom, a kao što si ti sama u jednom postu povukla paralelu, ta ista trudnica ima zakonsko pravo da tu istu trudnoću prekine u prva tri mjeseca.
Ako već može birati da li će dijete uopće roditi, neka slobodno bira i kako i gdje će ga roditi, te po svom izboru dobiti odgovarajuću medicinsku pomoć i skrb.

----------


## mim

> Mim, ali sto uciniti kada zakon ne postuje ljudska prava (lingvisticki je zgodno rijesenje za to ona pregrada i/ili).
> Ovo je samo retoricko pitanje jer znam da ti ne mislis da se u ovom slucaju to dogadja.


Ne znam želiš li odgovor, ali i ja se slažem s tim da se puno toga mora promijeniti. Već sam se odavno izjasnila. 

1) Sloboda izbora (potpisujem zadnji Piplicin post vezano za CR)
2) Humaniji način poroda, ali ne pod cijenu sigurnosti majke i djeteta. Za hrvatske pojmove to bi značilo-kuća za porode u neposrednoj blizini bolnice ili drugačiji sustav poroda u bolnici.

Što se ljudskih prava tiče-dijete ima pravo doći na svijet u, za njega, sigurnim uvjetima. Što se hrvatskih uvjeta tiče-to je za sad isključivo u rodilištu. Upravo zato sam za to da se princip rada u rodilištima promijeni i da rodilja ne bude objekt nego subjekt, ali to mora biti i dijete. Za sad apsolutno ne mogu pristati na to da rodilja rađa kod kuće (asistirano ili ne) jer to za nju i dijete nije sigurno. Da mi postovi nisu obrisani naišla bi na hipotetičku situaciju koju sam opisala i činjenici da npr. u Zagrebu nema dovoljno timova hitne pomoći, da su prometne gužve prevelike da se rodilja na vrijeme preveze u bolnicu ako se u kućnom porodu nešto zakomplicira. 

Ono na što nikako ne mogu pristati je uvoz ilegalnih primalja. Nema tog ljudskog prava koje bi me uvjerilo da toliko pregazim svoja moralna uvjerenja i struku pa da se s tim složim.

----------


## Fidji

> Za sad apsolutno ne mogu pristati na to da rodilja rađa kod kuće (asistirano ili ne) jer to za nju i dijete nije sigurno.


Meni je ok da to tebi nije ok, ali eto ... neke rijetke žene biraju i tu opciju.
Čak i kad je manje sigurna od rodilišta.
I spremne su preuzeti odgovornost.
I ako želim četvrto roditi neasistirano, tko će mi to zabraniti?

----------


## Saradadevii

Da li bi ti bio prihvatljiv uvoz legalnih primalja?

Iz ovoga sto si napisala, cini mi se da ne bi.

Cini mi se da problem nije u ilegalnim primaljama, nego u tome da ti je porod kod  kuce u Hrvatskoj neprihvatljiv jer ga smatras manje sigurnim.

Cini mi se da ga smatras manje sigurnim ne samo zbog broja dostupnih hitnih timova.

Kola hitne pomoci obicno prevoze zene od kuce do bolnice. Ali su vrlo rijetko ti transferi kao oni koji se prikazuju na filmovima, s upaljenim svjetlima i ludjackom voznjom kroz grad.

Transferi su najcesce zato jer postoji sumnja, a ne zato jer je situacija kriticno zakomplicirana, a ponekada i ta sumnja nije opravdana.
Postoji citav spektar razloga (u zemljama u kojima se radja legalno kod kuce uz asistenciju primalja i lijecnika), zbog kojih se hitni timovi uposljavaju, ali taj razlog kojega ti jedino navodis (hitna kriticna situacija) nije najcesci razlog, vjerojatno je najrjedji.

Na kraju, kada kazes da se kod kucnih poroda stvari mogu zakomplicirati i da je potreban dobro organizirani transportni sustav da se na vrijeme stigne do pomoci, na temelju cega to tvrdis? Iskustva kako se u bolnici stvari mogu brzo zakomplicirati, uz nedostatak jedan-na-jedan skrbi ili na temelju iskustva kucnih poroda sa strucnom jedan-na -jedan skrb?

Ovo sve gore ne znaci da tvrdim da nikada nije moguce kod poroda kod kuce doci do komplikacija ciji se tijek mjeri u minutama ili sekundama.
isto naravno vrijedi i za bolnicke porode.

----------


## Imga

> Ali si u pravu kada povezujes Rosu s Rodom jer je Roda u mnogim podrucjima prava Rosa. Mijenjala je, mijenja i mijenjat ce zakone za dobrobiti roditelja (i onih u akciji i onih koji to trenutno nisu)


Ja se slažem da se zakon treba i morat će se promijeniti (ako zbog ničeg onda zbog EU).
Ali mislim da ilegalni aktivizam nije dobar put jedne udruge koja mora djelovati u skladu sa zakonima RH.
U njezinim je mogućnostima utjecati na donošenje i mijenjanje postojećih zakona kao što je to do sada činila na temu MPO-a, dojenja ili naknada  - u skladu sa zakonom, npr. ulaskom u radne skupine, lobiranjem, skretanjem pažnje javnosti na postojeće probleme.

Nisam vidjela da se na problem niskih naknada nekoj rodilji savjetovalo neka opljačka poštu ili pronevjeri poslodavčeve novce, kad ih već ne može dobiti legalnim putem. Čak se ne smije niti pomoći savjetom nekom tko nema pravo na nikakvu naknadu da si proba nekako iskemijati barem crkavicu.

Ili da žene uvezu MPO dr. izvana da im dođe ovdje obaviti postupak na crno.

Zašto se to ne smije, a uvoz austrijske babice može?

U slučaju podržavanja *asistiranog* kućnog poroda udruga može snositi krivičnu odgovornost, jednako kao i za kršenje autorskih prava ili pronevjere novca ili zašto je već ono bilo zabranjeno skupljanje novaca za potrebite.

----------


## mim

> Da li bi ti bio prihvatljiv uvoz legalnih primalja?
> 
> Iz ovoga sto si napisala, cini mi se da ne bi.
> 
> Cini mi se da problem nije u ilegalnim primaljama, nego u tome da ti je porod kod  kuce u Hrvatskoj neprihvatljiv jer ga smatras manje sigurnim.
> 
> Cini mi se da ga smatras manje sigurnim ne samo zbog broja dostupnih hitnih timova.


U prethodnom postu sam vrlo jasno napisala što mislim pa ti se ništa ne mora činiti. Pisala sam iz perspektive nekoga tko uočava probleme u zdravstvu i iza napisanog stojim. 




> Na kraju, kada kazes da se kod kucnih poroda stvari mogu zakomplicirati i da je potreban dobro organizirani transportni sustav da se na vrijeme stigne do pomoci, na temelju cega to tvrdis?


Na temelju činjenice da bih danas imala jednu dragu prijateljicu manje i jednu predivnu bebu manje u mojoj okolini da ista ta žena nije odlučila roditi u bolnici. 




> Ovo sve gore ne znaci da tvrdim da nikada nije moguce kod poroda kod kuce doci do komplikacija ciji se tijek mjeri u minutama ili sekundama.
> isto naravno vrijedi i za bolnicke porode.


S "malom" razlikom: u bolnici je reakcija moguća u sekundama. Kod kuće nije. 

I lijepo te molim da mi ne imputiraš nešto što nisam rekla, da ne zaključuješ između redova napisanog. Vrlo sam jasna: trenutno sam apsolutno protiv kućnog poroda svake vrste u Hrvatskoj iz krajnje objektivnih razloga: kako onih zakonskih tako i onih praktične prirode.

Da bi se borile za nešto što će možda jednog dana i funkcionirati meni jednostavno nije razlog za trenutno stanje uvoza ilegalnih primalja, a kolateralne žrtve koje se pri tom mogu dogoditi...taj rizik osobno nikada ne bih mogla prihvatiti. Ne znam kako ti gledaš na to, ali meni je mogućnost da samo jedna beba ili majka umru na putu do postizanja tog cilja previše, a trenutno je u Hrvatskoj upravo to realnost i može se dogoditi. Ovakvim trenutnim aktivizmom tu mogućnost samo povećavate. 


*Imga*, super post!

----------


## VedranaV

Kad bi imala prijateljicu kojoj je dijete zaglavilo u bolnici zbog nepotrebnih medicinskih intervencija, bi li drugačije percipirala sigurnost bolničkih porođaja? Bi li barem postavila pitanje - pruža li tehno-medicinski model  porođaja (u sklopu kojeg ginekolog aktivno vodi porođaj) baš toliku sigurnost koliku mislim da pruža ili i tu možda ima pokoja kolatelarna žrtva? A zamisli da saznaš da ih ima dosta, svakakvih vrsta? Kakva bi ti tada bila percepcija sigurnosti rađanja u bolnici (po tom modelu), po majku, a još više po dijete?

----------


## VedranaV

Otišlo je na drugu stranicu. Pitanje je išlo mim, na ovaj njen post.




> Saradadevii prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Da li bi ti bio prihvatljiv uvoz legalnih primalja?
> 
> Iz ovoga sto si napisala, cini mi se da ne bi.
> 
> Cini mi se da problem nije u ilegalnim primaljama, nego u tome da ti je porod kod  kuce u Hrvatskoj neprihvatljiv jer ga smatras manje sigurnim.
> 
> ...

----------


## AdioMare

Mim, Imga  :Naklon:  sve ste rekle, pametnome dosta.

Doći će Mim odgovoriti i sama, ne sekiram se ja  :Smile:  , ali Mim je preko nekoliko puta ponovila da je rodila u bolnici pred 9 godina bez ikakvih intervencija od strane liječnika.
Može se dakle, i to postići, a da s druge strane budeš tek sekundu udaljena od mjesta gdje ti se pravovremeno i valjano može pomoći.

----------


## ina33

Da, Imga otvara jedan praktični aspekt priče kao i Tiwi (ja nisam tolko fokusirana na argument legalnost kao Mim)... Zna li tko što se događa ako npr. austrijska babica skuži da se događa neki belaj, koji je onda hodogram? Rodilja ili njenM su on their own i zovu hitnu, pretpostavljam, a babica vjerojatno nestaje iz priče? Žene koje se odlučuju na te stvari naravno trebaju i to znati (ako je hodogram takav).

----------


## ivy

meni je jedan doktor sa sv. duha zbog moje povijesti groznih trudnoća, savjetovao da idem roditi u Vinogradsku, jer da oni na sv. Duhu nisu dovoljno stručni.
ok, znam da se ja sada tu ubacujem i da ni kao problematična, nisam kandidat za porode doma, to mi je jasno kao dan, ali ja volim rađati u bolnici gdje moje dijete u slučaju problema ima i stručnjaka za srce i za mozak, da ne nabrajam....i da imam ne znam kak uredne trudnoće, ne bih zanemarivala prisutnost doktora svih vrsta, tak da...ne samo u bolnicu, nego i u veliku bolnicu!  :Smile:

----------


## Fidji

ivy, nadam se da prihvačaš da postoje žene koje razmišljaju drugačije.

----------


## Zorana

Onaj tko hoce radjati u bolnici, moze radjati u bolnici.

----------


## Zorana

Pobjeglo mi....onaj tko hoce drugacije, nema izbora.

----------


## Imga

:? ina?

pa ja sam se baš fokusirala na aspekt legalnosti
a mim na praktične aspekte što i kako kad zagusti

po stoti put, ja stvarno nemam namjeru nikome braniti da rodi kako hoće, niti mi je prirodni porod bedastoća (kako su mod. insinuirali)
svakom po volji i na odgovornost

ali mi ne ide u glavu kako udruga može podržavati ilegalne radnje ovako javno, a lijepo je bilo rečeno:
http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...297654#1297654


Što se u međuvremenu dogodilo?

----------


## ivy

> ivy, nadam se da prihvačaš da postoje žene koje razmišljaju drugačije.


naravno  :Smile:  sve ima svoje za i protiv. i meni su u velikoj bolnici ostavili komad posteljice, itd...

----------


## Fidji

> Saradadevii prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Ali si u pravu kada povezujes Rosu s Rodom jer je Roda u mnogim podrucjima prava Rosa. Mijenjala je, mijenja i mijenjat ce zakone za dobrobiti roditelja (i onih u akciji i onih koji to trenutno nisu)
> 
> 
> Ja se slažem da se zakon treba i morat će se promijeniti (ako zbog ničeg onda zbog EU).
> Ali mislim da ilegalni aktivizam nije dobar put jedne udruge koja mora djelovati u skladu sa zakonima RH.
> ...


Imga, budući da ne znaš točno koji su prioriteti Udruge, niti imaš u planu učlaniti se i upoznati se s njima vrlo je nezahvalno donositi ovakve sudove.

Naš je pak problem što zbog ovakvih pljuvanja sve manje članova uopće želi pisati na otvorenom forumu i onda se vrtimo u začaranom krugu.

----------


## ina33

> :? ina?
> 
> pa ja sam se baš fokusirala na aspekt legalnosti
> a mim na praktične aspekte što i kako kad zagusti


Oprosti, polupala sam lončiće, očito.

----------


## ina33

> Naš je pak problem što zbog ovakvih pljuvanja sve manje članova uopće želi pisati na otvorenom forumu i onda se vrtimo u začaranom krugu.


Uz ogradu i priznanje da je lako meni pričati kad ništa ne radim u udruzi, mislim da je to izazov svakog aktivizma - na neki način morate komunicirati s javnošću i plasirati vaše viđenje stvari i kontinuirano nailaziti na frustracije jer je javnost sigurno sporija od vaših ideja, ali koja je korist od zatvorenih krugova? A ovaj forum je mjesto koje je ipak donekle filtrirana javnost, donekle senzibilizirana za Rodine ciljeve. Ne razumijem kako mislite lobirati između sebe? Ne mogu niti kužiti koji su izazovi toga, ali ovo s "pljuvanjem", uh, treba, po meni, zadržat hladnu glavu jer je to najbolji način plasmana ideje, a normalno je da se svaka nova ideja kontinuirano propitkuje...

----------


## Imga

> Imga, budući da ne znaš točno koji su prioriteti Udruge, niti imaš u planu učlaniti se i upoznati se s njima vrlo je nezahvalno donositi ovakve sudove.
> 
> Naš je pak problem što zbog ovakvih pljuvanja sve manje članova uopće želi pisati na otvorenom forumu i onda se vrtimo u začaranom krugu.


ne pišem o prioritetima već o djelovanju udruge koje je vidljivo kroz forum u njezinom vlasništu

a moje nemjere ti ne možaš znati
čisto za informaciju, izuzetno simpatiziram udrugu, u toj mjeri da odvajam svoje slobodno vrijeme za njezine akcije, a nisam niti "pridružena"
i svakih par mjeseci ispunjavam pristupnicu, ali onda iskrsne neka ovakva dubioza oko legalnosti ili onog sa statutom, ili pdf. podrške čiji smisao ne podržavam, ili wagnerovi vađenici
pa pričekam i nadam se da će se nešto promijeniti

i molim te citiraj gdje sam ja to pljuvala po bilo kome
da se mogu ispričati

----------


## Fidji

> Fidji prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Naš je pak problem što zbog ovakvih pljuvanja sve manje članova uopće želi pisati na otvorenom forumu i onda se vrtimo u začaranom krugu.
> 
> 
> Uz ogradu i priznanje da je lako meni pričati kad ništa ne radim u udruzi, mislim da je to izazov svakog aktivizma - na neki način morate komunicirati s javnošću i plasirati vaše viđenje stvari i kontinuirano nailaziti na frustracije jer je javnost sigurno sporija od vaših ideja, ali koja je korist od zatvorenih krugova? A ovaj forum je mjesto koje je ipak donekle filtrirana javnost, donekle senzibilizirana za Rodine ciljeve. Ne razumijem kako mislite lobirati između sebe? Ne mogu niti kužiti koji su izazovi toga, ali ovo s "pljuvanjem", uh, treba, po meni, zadržat hladnu glavu jer je to najbolji način plasmana ideje, a normalno je da se svaka nova ideja kontinuirano propitkuje...


Pa upravo sam rekla da to JEST problem.
Ne znači da ne radimo na njemu, ali molim vas da se vratimo na temu iako se zapravo vrtimo u krugu.

----------


## Fidji

> Fidji prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Imga, budući da ne znaš točno koji su prioriteti Udruge, niti imaš u planu učlaniti se i upoznati se s njima vrlo je nezahvalno donositi ovakve sudove.
> 
> Naš je pak problem što zbog ovakvih pljuvanja sve manje članova uopće želi pisati na otvorenom forumu i onda se vrtimo u začaranom krugu.
> 
> 
> ...


Oprosti pljuvanje je pregruba riječ kad si ti u pitanju, nepretno sam to nadovezala na tebe.
Ali definitivno takav talent propitkivanja, analiziranja, seciranja i zaključivanja moraš negdje ili kapitalizirati ili kanalizirati kroz volonterstvo.

----------


## ina33

Znam da je išlo na Imgu, ali ljudski je, osim čiste akcije, i propitkivati, analizirati, secirati... Mene isto ovo što je navela Imga drži podalje od zagrijanosti i članstva, ja se više dajem na pdf-u Potpomognuta (mislim, zvuči pretenciozno ovo dajem - nastojim pomoći curama početnicama, to je sve), ali smatram da je Roda skup izuzetnih pojedinaca i čak si umišljam da time što se to ovdje ovako propitkuje vama daje eventualnu smjernicu za nastup prema javnosti jer je ovo ipak uži krug di se prijemčivost neke ideje može jednostavnije testirati, nego kad se ide u široku akciju jer se tako brusi PR platforma. Secirat će i analizirati svatko pa možda bolje ovako, u test-izdanju na forumu, nego u "go-live" verziji u RL-u jer si tako i vi oštrite vašu argumentaciju i način plasmana. Uz sadržaj - ideju i sl., nužno je povezana i forma, premda je to koji put ljudima tričarija, ali gotovo je pa jednako važno, rekla bih.

----------


## Fidji

> Znam da je išlo na Imgu, ali ljudski je, osim čiste akcije, i propitkivati, analizirati, secirati... Mene isto ovo što je navela Imga drži podalje od zagrijanosti i članstva, ja se više dajem na pdf-u Potpomognuta (mislim, zvuči pretenciozno ovo dajem - nastojim pomoći curama početnicama, to je sve), ali smatram da je Roda skup izuzetnih pojedinaca i čak si umišljam da time što se to ovdje ovako propitkuje vama daje eventualnu smjernicu za nastup prema javnosti jer je ovo ipak uži krug di se prijemčivost neke ideje može jednostavnije testirati, nego kad se ide u široku akciju jer se tako brusi PR platforma. Secirat će i analizirati svatko pa možda bolje ovako, u test-izdanju na forumu, nego u "go-live" verziji u RL-u jer si tako i vi oštrite vašu argumentaciju i način plasmana. Uz sadržaj - ideju i sl., nužno je povezana i forma, premda je to koji put ljudima tričarija, ali gotovo je pa jednako važno, rekla bih.


Itekako si u pravu.

----------


## Deaedi

[quote="Fidji"]


> Fidji prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Imga, budući da ne znaš točno koji su prioriteti Udruge, niti imaš u planu učlaniti se i upoznati se s njima vrlo je nezahvalno donositi ovakve sudove.
> 
> Naš je pak problem što zbog ovakvih pljuvanja sve manje članova uopće želi pisati na otvorenom forumu i onda se vrtimo u začaranom krugu.
> 
> 
> ...


Oprosti pljuvanje je pregruba riječ kad si ti u pitanju, nepretno sam to nadovezala na tebe.
*Ali definitivno takav talent propitkivanja, analiziranja, seciranja i zaključivanja moraš negdje ili kapitalizirati ili kanalizirati kroz volonterstvo.[/*quote]

Prepoznala sam se u boldanom   :Laughing:  

Da ispunim pristupnicu   :Grin:

----------


## Fidji

Vriiiištim.   :Laughing:   :Smile:

----------


## seni

> Prepoznala sam se u boldanom   
> 
> Da ispunim pristupnicu


yes,yes   :Laughing:  

i angaziramo te da advokatski zastupas udrugu na forumu na vrucim temama.   :Grin:

----------


## ina33

:Laughing:  i  :Love: . Evo baš super primjera em spuštanja tenzija, em humora, em toga kako možda možda možda možda ipak nešto pozitivno doprinosi i ovo propitkivanje, ako ne u redefiniranju ciljeva, onda u kom. strategiji ciljeva Rode.

----------


## Imga

Kapitalizirano je, hvala na brizi.   :Smile:   :Kiss:  

A i rado bi kanalizirala, kao što rekoh, kad bi vidjela nekim tračkom da se barem na neka moja pitanja ima volje razmisliti i odgovoriti. Kad bi udruga barem ponekad saslušala što joj drugi, u najboljoj namjeri i zato što im je stalo, pokušavaju ukazati na greške koje radi.

A ne da me se paušalno/greškom/generalizacijom optužuje za protuudružno djelovanje, pljuvanje, podrivanje, netoleranciju i da me se otkantava u stilu: što se ti pak buniš, nisi članica pa te ne bi trebalo niti biti briga.

toliko OT

a sad na temu da me ne moderiraš:   :Smile:  

Hoće li mi netko molim odgovoriti na pitanja gore, a tiču se naše stvarnosti kućnog poroda i udružnog djelovanja po tom pitanju?

----------


## Imga

eto, sad se vi cerečite, a ja ispadam napi*dena   :Nope:   :Laughing:  
ko mi kriv kad sporo tipkam i radim (kakti)

ja ću kad i deaedi, samo mi se javiiiii   :Sing:

----------


## Fidji

Ajde Imga, nisi ti baš tak osjetljiva i nisam ja to baš tak formulirala.

Imga, izgubila sam se u malo u pitanjima.
Ako želiš odgovor u ime Udruge Roda, onda moraš otvoriti takav topik. 

Moram bježat, sorry.

----------


## Deaedi

> Vriiiištim.


  :Laughing:  

Pa cuj, nemojte me dvaput pitati, mozda pristupnica stvarno i uleti.   :Laughing:  

Mislim da bi dobila odbijenicu brzinom svjetosti   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## mim

> Kad bi imala prijateljicu kojoj je dijete zaglavilo u bolnici zbog nepotrebnih medicinskih intervencija, bi li drugačije percipirala sigurnost bolničkih porođaja? Bi li barem postavila pitanje - pruža li tehno-medicinski model  porođaja (u sklopu kojeg ginekolog aktivno vodi porođaj) baš toliku sigurnost koliku mislim da pruža ili i tu možda ima pokoja kolatelarna žrtva? A zamisli da saznaš da ih ima dosta, svakakvih vrsta? Kakva bi ti tada bila percepcija sigurnosti rađanja u bolnici (po tom modelu), po majku, a još više po dijete?


Bila sam vrlo jasna i u tome kakve su moje želje i stavovi što se tiče poroda u bolnici (samo ne znam je li mi i taj post _moderiran_ zajedno s ostalima). Itekako sam za promjene, i sama sam se za njih zalagala pred puno godina savjetujući prijateljice kako u rodilištu dobiti ono što želiš i kako postupiti ukoliko netko smatra da za nas želi nešto drugačije. No čini mi se da su ti pitanja retorička i provokativna pa ne bih dalje na njih odgovarala. 




> ali Mim je preko nekoliko puta ponovila da je rodila u bolnici pred 9 godina bez ikakvih intervencija od strane liječnika.


Upravo tako: bez dripa, epiziotomije, pokidanja vodenjaka, nalijeganja na trbuh, Dolantina...a da nisam sama zvala primalju rodila bih i neasistirano   :Grin:  . Osim kaj se događaj zbio pred 12, a ne 9 godina   :Wink:   . I sve to sam dobila samo i isključivo zato jer sam osoblje zamolila da to izbjegnemo ako je ikako moguće. Pristala sam na brijanje i klistir jer sam to sama željela. I sve moje želje su ispoštovane, ali sam prije toga potpisala The izjavu i dala im time povjerenje koje mi je na porodu bilo uzvraćeno od strane medicinskog osoblja. Dobila sam što sam željela, a osjećala sam se u isto vrijeme potpuno sigurno i opušteno. Sve se to može i u bolnici i ne vidim razloga da se Udruga prvo ne pobrine za rodilje koje rađaju u rodilištu (a one ipak čine većinu) te pomogne svima da im porod ostane u ovakvom sjećaju u kakvom je ostao meni.

Btw, da i ja potpišem pristupnicu pa da konačno nastupi smak Svijeta ????   :Grin:

----------


## Poslid

> ... i ne vidim razloga da se Udruga prvo ne pobrine za rodilje koje rađaju u rodilištu (a one ipak čine većinu) te pomogne svima da im porod ostane u ovakvom sjećaju u kakvom je ostao meni.


Pa za to se Udruga i bori od početka svojeg postojanja? Pa zar nije prva akcija bila "Moje tijelo, moj izbor"?

I tada su nas gledali kao sektašice. Kao, što mi to sad hoćemo. 
Ali sad, s odmakom, to je svima prihvatljivo.

Trenutno je takvo stanje s kućnim porodima. To su vruće teme, i sad ispada da se Udruga bori samo za porode kod kuće.

----------


## AdioMare

> Osim kaj se događaj zbio pred 12, a ne 9 godina   :


Eh, da sam samo malo promislila..  :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes: , ali još bolje! Potkrijepljuje mogućnost poroda bez med. int. odvajkada.  :Grin:  




> Btw, da i ja potpišem pristupnicu pa da konačno nastupi smak Svijeta ????


Imga, Deaedi, Mim... osim smaka svijeta  :Grin:  , mislim da bi Rodi krenulo.

----------


## mim

> i sad ispada da se Udruga bori samo za porode kod kuće.


Ne, nego će zbog ilegale upropastiti borbu u kojoj je realno moguće očekivati velike pomake koji su se već počeli događati.

----------


## Joe

> Poslid prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  i sad ispada da se Udruga bori samo za porode kod kuće.
> 
> 
> Ne, nego će zbog ilegale upropastiti borbu u kojoj je realno moguće očekivati velike pomake koji su se već počeli događati.


X

----------


## Poslid

Ne bih rekla.

----------


## Imga

> Ajde Imga, nisi ti baš tak osjetljiva i nisam ja to baš tak formulirala.
> 
> Imga, izgubila sam se u malo u pitanjima.
> Ako želiš odgovor u ime Udruge Roda, onda moraš otvoriti takav topik. 
> 
> Moram bježat, sorry.



Nisi ni ti baš tak osjetljiva, ali jesi to tak formulirala. 
I Mukica i Poslid onomad. 
I još, nezlopamtilo i neosjetljiva, razmišljam o prijavnicama.  ccccccc    :Grin:   :Saint:  
No nema veze, ideeemo dalje.

Nije mi potreban odmah sad odogovor u ime udruge, bilo bi mi dosta i odgovor u tvoje ime kao redovne članice, moderatorice i voditeljice rodinih radionica o trudnoći i porodu - kako ti sebi ilegalni aktivizam u zakonima RH vođenoj udruzi racionaliziraš. 

mim, x
ali fakat imam osjećaj kao da pričamo već milijun puta istu stvar, a opet nas ne obadivaju ni 5% :hrkljuš:

----------


## Poslid

Ne smatram naše forumiranje o porodima kod kuće ilegalnim aktivizmom.

----------


## Ancica

mim i imga, ja sam sad malo zbunjena, jel mi mozete objasnit sto podrazumijevate pod ilegalnim aktivizmom?

- davanje prostora na forumu pricama o asistiranim porodima kod kuce

- davanje informacija o tome kako "nabaviti" asistenciju u porodu kod kuce od strane zdravstvenog djelatnika (najvise aktualno u konktekstu babice/a iz Austrije)

ili nesto trece?

----------


## ina33

Ancica, vjerojatno će ti odgovoriti i jedno i drugo, ako se u pričama o porodima kod kuće spominje i došla mi je xy iz Graza...

----------


## ina33

Tj. na linkanje mjesta poroda ZG i referenciranje na dolazak primalje. Kužim ja zašto su te priče tu - da se kaže, evo, to tako mogu rađati i žene tu kod nas, nije to nužno London ili dalji svijet, nego je to izvedivo tu kod nas blizu. Ali, čim se to tako napiše to je siva zona. Kako bit pametan pa naći poveznicu teško je reći, jer te priče jesu svjetionici i jače su od daljih iskustava.

----------


## mim

> mim, x
> ali fakat imam osjećaj kao da pričamo već milijun puta istu stvar, a opet nas ne obadivaju ni 5% :hrkljuš:


Pristajem i da "im" budem krajnje nevidljiva, nezamjetna i užasno nezanimljiva. One zbog kojih pišem su žene koje razmišljaju o porodu kod kuće, trudim se pokazati naličje tog idiličnog čina i hrvatske stvarnosti što se zdravstva tiče. 
Mene aktivizam ne zanima, nastojim mijenjati samo ono što osobno mogu promijeniti, a to je stav "lako ćemo" koji je za moj ukus preizražen kad se radi o kućnom porodu. Uspjevam li ili ne-nevažno je: mirnije spavam ako napišem nešto o tom backstageu kod nas. 




> mim i imga, ja sam sad malo zbunjena, jel mi mozete objasnit sto podrazumijevate pod ilegalnim aktivizmom?


Mogu ti reći samo u svoje ime: 
-ilegalni aktivizam za mene je pružanje gotovo bezrezervne podrške za nešto što je kod nas zakonski zabranjeno nepoznatim ženama za koje ne možemo garantirati da informacije koje dobiju neće primijeniti bez da se dooobro informiraju i odvagnu težinu svega toga što namjeravaju napraviti. 
Budući da je Udruga vlasnik Foruma, postoje forumska pravila koja "izričito zabranjuju" takve aktivnosti smatram je odgovornom za širenje takvih informacija putem foruma koji je, ne zaboravimo to, javni. 

Osobno samo žalim što se Udruga ne fokusira na puno važnije probleme jer je želja za kućnim porodom još uvijek premalo u usporedbi s brojem poroda koji u rodilištu završavaju tako da njima majka nije zadovoljna. Kad bi se sva energija usmjerila na ostvarivanje prava rodilje na idilični bolnički porod možda bi i želja za kućnim bilo manje. A i kad bi se "kotač" pokrenuo u tom smjeru da rodilja konačno postane subjekt možda bi se jednog dana lakše došlo i do ostvarenja legalne pomoći pri kućnom porodu, otvaranja kuća za porode... Nekako mi se čini da Udruga preskače jedan logični korak i srlja u nešto što trenutno hrvatski uvjeti zdravstva ne mogu podnijeti (tehnički, psihološki i na svaki drugi način). Čini mi se, eto-šteta energije žena koje puno ulažu u sve to skupa. Nešto se pomaknulo s mjesta, rodilje se počinju drugačije tretirati, ali priča nije ni izbliza završena. Radite na njoj i dalje: isplati se. 




> Ne smatram naše forumiranje o porodima kod kuće ilegalnim aktivizmom.


Sve dok se ne daju informacije o tome kako ostvariti asistirani kućni porod s ilegalnom primaljom (bilo javno, bilo putem pp-a), otkrivanje detalja identiteta primalje i cijene njenog dolaska...na javnom forumu koji je vlasništvo Udruge. 

Npr. čitam da se Zorana sprema na još jedan kućni porod-u Austriji. Mogu joj samo čestitati na novoj bebi i zaželjeti joj od srca sreću. Znam da tamo zdravstvo drugačije funkcionira i da je vrlo mala mogućnost da joj se nešto loše dogodi. Prije svega-znam da je dobro informirana. No, primijetila sam da se tu potiče na kućni porod i žene koje su od Zoranine informiranosti daleko kao Zemlja od Marsa pa čak i na kućni VBAC. Njima neću čestitati, neću pružiti podršku i napisat ću im javno crnu stranu te priče koja ih možda očekuje jer u Hrvatskoj TRENUTNO uvjeta za SIGURNI kućni porod uz LEGALNU asistenciju EDUCIRANE primalje nema. Nakon ovog više nemam što napisati.

----------


## Ancica

Hvala na trudu, mim  :Smile: 



> Sve dok se ne daju informacije o tome kako ostvariti asistirani kućni porod s ilegalnom primaljom (bilo javno, bilo putem pp-a), otkrivanje detalja identiteta primalje i cijene njenog dolaska...na javnom forumu koji je vlasništvo Udruge.


Jel po tvom misljenju "informacije" ukljucuje i prepricavanje price nekog tko je ostvario u Hrvatskoj asistirani porod s primaljom, ake se u toj prici *ne spominje* identitet te primalje i kako s njom stupiti u kontakt ili osigurati njene usluge?

Btw, samo da napomenem da bi prije tri godine ili cak i manje na sam spomen mogucnosti da trudnica zatrazi da joj se ne da klistir ili da je se ne brije topik izrastao u sagu rasprave na stupnju ove, a da danas, barem na rodinom forumu, na takvu izjavu nitko skoro ni da trepne. Jel to govori sto o rodinom djelovanju i uspjesima u zalaganju za promjene u hrvatskim rodilistima? I to samo kao primjer.

Hocu reci, RODA ne djeluje u podrucju poroda samo na porodima kod kuce, djeluje na podrucju humanizacije poroda opcenito, samo sto se s njenim uspjesima i vruci topici mijenjaju i ono sto je nekad bio vruce, nije vise, nego je nesto drugo.

Ovo je kao odgovor na tvoje misljenje da je roda preskocila korak  :Smile:  Na stranu legalitet aktivnosti koji je druga tema ovog topika.

----------


## mim

> Jel po tvom misljenju "informacije" ukljucuje i prepricavanje price nekog tko je ostvario u Hrvatskoj asistirani porod s primaljom, ake se u toj prici *ne spominje* identitet te primalje i kako s njom stupiti u kontakt ili osigurati njene usluge?


Na neki način-da jer se posredno ženama potvrđuje da je tako nešto moguće trenutno ostvariti. Ne zaboravi da su trudnice u posebnom emotivnom stanju i da te informacije mogu prihvatiti s više srca nego "obični" ljudi. 




> Btw, samo da napomenem da bi prije tri godine ili cak i manje na sam spomen mogucnosti da trudnica zatrazi da joj se ne da klistir ili da je se ne brije topik izrastao u sagu rasprave na stupnju ove, a da danas, barem na rodinom forumu, na takvu izjavu nitko skoro ni da trepne. Jel to govori sto o rodinom djelovanju i uspjesima u zalaganju za promjene u hrvatskim rodilistima? I to samo kao primjer.


Neosporno je pozitivno djelovanje Udruge, pomaci se vide. I prije se moglo informirati o potrebi za pojedinim intervencijama (uostalom, to sam napravila i sama pred 12 godina), ali je do informacija bilo puno teže doći, a i teško je bilo biti usamljeni slučaj koji sa smiješkom moli da se porod ne ubrzava dripom. Ustvari, ja nisam imala previše realnih podataka, plan poroda ili bilo kakvu znanstvenu podršku. Znala sam samo da želim prirodno-koliko god je moguće. Danas je lakše jer su informacije dostupnije, ali to ne garantira da će žena tu mogućnost zaista iskoristiti. Neke od njih će jednostavo uzeti zdravo za gotovo jedan izvor. To može biti Roda ili susjeda iz ulice. Ni jedno nije dobro niti dovoljno. Treba joj adekvatna podrška u smislu medicinskog osoblja koje će je poštovati prvenstveno kao čovjeka, a zatim je informirati kao kompetentnog partnera. Na tome treba raditi jer se itekako događaju slučajevi da žena ulaskom u spavaćicu rodilišta postaje broj. Zato mislim da aktivizam u tom smislu još nije gotov i da se na slijedeću stepenicu još uvijek ne može.

----------


## Ancica

> Ancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jel po tvom misljenju "informacije" ukljucuje i prepricavanje price nekog tko je ostvario u Hrvatskoj asistirani porod s primaljom, ake se u toj prici *ne spominje* identitet te primalje i kako s njom stupiti u kontakt ili osigurati njene usluge?
> 
> 
> Na neki način-da jer se posredno ženama potvrđuje da je tako nešto moguće trenutno ostvariti. Ne zaboravi da su trudnice u posebnom emotivnom stanju i da te informacije mogu prihvatiti s više srca nego "obični" ljudi.


Al nije protuzakonito objaviti informaciju da se neki cin odvio, legalan ili ilegalan. 

Druga je stvar ako gledas sa strane morala, i tu se razlikujemo kao ljudi i kao skupine. Ja mislim da ti mislis (a to je uvijek nezahvalno, misliti sto netko drugi misli   :Laughing:  ) da je pricanje o porodima kod kuce u Hrvatskoj, uz pomoc primalje ili ne, neodgovorno u moralnom smislu. A ne da je protuzakonito.

Pa ako je tako, onda mozemo na tu temu raspravljati mada pitanje je jel od tog ima vajde posto je prilicno jasno gdje vecini nas na ovom topiku po tom pitanju leze osobni morali.




> Btw, samo da napomenem da bi prije tri godine ili cak i manje na sam spomen mogucnosti da trudnica zatrazi da joj se ne da klistir ili da je se ne brije topik izrastao u sagu rasprave na stupnju ove, a da danas, barem na rodinom forumu, na takvu izjavu nitko skoro ni da trepne. Jel to govori sto o rodinom djelovanju i uspjesima u zalaganju za promjene u hrvatskim rodilistima? I to samo kao primjer.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Neosporno je pozitivno djelovanje Udruge, pomaci se vide. I prije se moglo informirati o potrebi za pojedinim intervencijama (uostalom, to sam napravila i sama pred 12 godina), ali je do informacija bilo puno teže doći, a i teško je bilo biti usamljeni slučaj koji sa smiješkom moli da se porod ne ubrzava dripom. Ustvari, ja nisam imala previše realnih podataka, plan poroda ili bilo kakvu znanstvenu podršku. Znala sam samo da želim prirodno-koliko god je moguće. Danas je lakše jer su informacije dostupnije, ali to ne garantira da će žena tu mogućnost zaista iskoristiti. Neke od njih će jednostavo uzeti zdravo za gotovo jedan izvor. To može biti Roda ili susjeda iz ulice. Ni jedno nije dobro niti dovoljno. Treba joj adekvatna podrška u smislu medicinskog osoblja koje će je poštovati prvenstveno kao čovjeka, a zatim je informirati kao kompetentnog partnera. Na tome treba raditi jer se itekako događaju slučajevi da žena ulaskom u spavaćicu rodilišta postaje broj. Zato mislim da aktivizam u tom smislu još nije gotov i da se na slijedeću stepenicu još uvijek ne može.


Slazem se u potpunosti s tobom osim na zadnji dio zadnje recenice   :Heart:

----------


## mim

> Al nije protuzakonito objaviti informaciju da se neki cin odvio, legalan ili ilegalan.


Pa...to je trenutno zakonski siva zona. Ako znaš da se nešto dogodilo, a to nešto je teško kazneno djelo (npr. uvozna primalja nekaj "sprčka" na porodu i zbog toga nastupi smrt ili trajni invaliditet), i nisi to prijavila tebe se smatra sudionikom. Po tom pitanju je kažnjivo i za tebe. 
Ako se ne dogodi teško kazneno djelo ne možeš ga prijaviti, a koliko poznam zakon, nije regulirana mogućnost i opasnost od teškog kaznenog djela. Neka me isprave bolji poznavatelji zakona. 

Ono u što sam apsolutno sigurna je da sama primalja krši zakone dvije države i u cijeloj toj priči ona je ta koju se po svim parametrima može prijaviti. Za njenu prijavu nadležnim institucijama ne treba ti počinjenje kaznenog djela.

----------


## Ancica

Mim, jos cu se malo nadovezat na zadnji dio  zadnje recenice tako da iznesem svoje misljenje da ovaj proces, humanizacija porodaja u Hrvatskoj nije proces penjanja uz stepenice, vec vise penjtranje alpinista uz klis. 

U svakom trenutku ti je nesto cvrsto, il noga u utoru, il ruka oko ispupcine il zubi oko grane nekog suludog drveta koje iz te klisine viri. Ostale ruke i noge pipkaju i traze i otkrivaju i ispituju put prema gore, a i zubi, ak su slobodni, tu i tamo gricnu   :Grin:  

Mijenjanje drustva ili bilo kojeg aspekta drustva, nije linearan proces i u njem nema stepenica (ili ljestvi) osim eventualno onih koje si dogurao do odredene visine na klisu.

Barem je moje iskustvo takvo.

_Pisala sam u isto vrijeme kao i ti, pa skrenula objesit ves i tako sa zakasnjenjem stize ovaj post..._

----------


## Imga

> mim i imga, ja sam sad malo zbunjena, jel mi mozete objasnit sto podrazumijevate pod ilegalnim aktivizmom?
> 
> - davanje prostora na forumu pricama o asistiranim porodima kod kuce
> 
> - davanje informacija o tome kako "nabaviti" asistenciju u porodu kod kuce od strane zdravstvenog djelatnika (najvise aktualno u konktekstu babice/a iz Austrije)
> 
> ili nesto trece?


meni je baš drago da ste se razumijele ti i mim 

ja ne znam tako osjećajno pa ću samo kratko odgovoriti na gornje

- oboje

mislim da na forumu ne može biti mjesta pričama o asistiranim porodima u hrvatskoj, jednako kako nema mjesta pričama (karikiram) kako je netko sebi pribavio veću naknadu prijavljujući se kao svekrvina kućna pomoćnica ili kod kuće obavio inseminaciju s dr. iz Maribora ili na kojem sam linku našla najnoviju ben10 igricu
(edit: sad vidim da ste ovo pokrile u zadnjim postovima)

također se čak i prilično nezaiteresirani čitatelj (kao ja, netrudna stara majka koja ne misli više rađati) može odlično informirati kako u Grazu ima jedna kuća za porode s tri babice, od kojih jedna govori engleski, jedna samo njemački, a jedna nije zainteresirana za rad na crno
da ta jedna primalja košta cca €1000, 850 ako malo zakasni, da može šivati puknuća i da je sklona dosta interventnom pristupu rodilji
a nisam još niti jedan pp poslala

evo ti onog što mene smeta ukratko (sa prve strane, ne seciram nego ilustriram point):




> glede neasistiranog, ponovit cu fidji: udruga roda propagira i podrzava asistirani porod kod kuce, ali ne propagira i ne podrzava neasistirani porod kod kuce.


u RH je zabranjeno kaznenim zakonom primaljama obavljati svoju djelatnost izvan za to predviđenih zdr. institucija i bez nadzora liječnika


ali sve sam već to rekla prekonekoliko puta

----------


## Ancica

> Ancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Al nije protuzakonito objaviti informaciju da se neki cin odvio, legalan ili ilegalan. 
> 
> 
> Pa...to je trenutno zakonski siva zona. Ako znaš da se nešto dogodilo, a to nešto je teško kazneno djelo (npr. uvozna primalja nekaj "sprčka" na porodu i zbog toga nastupi smrt ili trajni invaliditet), i nisi to prijavila tebe se smatra sudionikom. Po tom pitanju je kažnjivo i za tebe. 
> Ako se ne dogodi teško kazneno djelo ne možeš ga prijaviti, a koliko poznam zakon, nije regulirana mogućnost i opasnost od teškog kaznenog djela. Neka me isprave bolji poznavatelji zakona. 
> 
> Ono u što sam apsolutno sigurna je da sama primalja krši zakone dvije države i u cijeloj toj priči ona je ta koju se po svim parametrima može prijaviti. Za njenu prijavu nadležnim institucijama ne treba ti počinjenje kaznenog djela.


Mozes ga i ne moras prijaviti. Ako ga ne odlucis prijaviti, nisi ucinio protuzakonito djelo.

RODA (ovo je moje laicko misljenje) ne cini protuzakonito djelo objavljivanjem i dozvoljavanjem razmjene iskustva u podrucju poroda kod kuce, dok god to ne ukljucuje poticanje na protuzakonito djelo.

Al nemres rec da samim time sto netko pise da je on izvrsio kazneno djelo da je to poticanje drugih na isto.

Ak ja napisem da sam danas u zurbi od Zagreba do Rijeke stigla za tri cetvrt sata, onda ce svatko znat da sam prekoracila ogranicenje brzine i time prekrsila zakon. Jel sam time potakla nekog da pocini isti prekrsaj? I ako da, jel zasluzujem kaznenu prijavu?

Ako kazem da sam rodila u Zagrebu uz asistenciju primalje, onda ces znat da je doslo do krsenja zakona. Jesam li time i potakla nekog da ucini isto? I, ako da, jel zasluzujem kaznenu prijavu?

Koja je razlika?

----------


## ina33

> RODA (ovo je moje laicko misljenje) ne cini protuzakonito djelo objavljivanjem i dozvoljavanjem razmjene iskustva u podrucju poroda kod kuce, dok god to ne ukljucuje poticanje na protuzakonito djelo.


Ovo nisam sigurna, za bit sigurno trebale biste imat pravno mišljenje, iskreno, ja bih ga možda na vašem mjestu i zatražila i pokrila se unaprijed vezano za to barem da znam što i kako i imam neke argumente spremne u rukavo. Pravo nije često crno-bijelo i možda biste o tome trebali promisliti, najbolje pitajte pravnike iz vaših redova, vjerojatno niste već to napravile ako nemate spremno odgovor kao tablicu množenja, a to vam ne bi bilo zgorega. Ključno je to što se smatra "poticanjem" i da li bi se forumsko oduševljenje porodima kod smatralo kao "poticanje".

----------


## ina33

Evo brzinskim guglanjem - poticanje je regulirano čl. 37 Kaznenog zakona, evo nekog tumačenja iz kojeg citiram:

"Poticanje je u zakonu regulirano čl 37. no, zakonska odredba ne sadrži ni načine ni sredstva kako se poticanje može izvršiti, tako da to može biti bilo koja radnja ili djelatnost kojim se kod druge osobe može stvoriti ili učvrstiti odluka da se ostvari kazneno djelo"

Cijeli link - Sudioništvo po novom KZ-u:
http://www.vsrh.hr/CustomPages/Stati...o_novom_kz.doc

Moj savjet: provjerite s pravnicima iz članstva Udruge, ako već niste.

----------


## ina33

I da, ona poznata maksima - nepoznavanje zakona ne egzonerira od kazn. odgovornosti...

----------


## Ancica

Na sto mislis pod forumsko odusevljenje? Mislis da ima izgleda, ili da je vec tu odusevljenje vecine ljudi na ovom forumu idejom da imaju kucni porod?

Sto se pravnika tice, ja osobno ne znam je li on/a konzultiran/a jer ovo nije moje podrucje angazmana (u smislu vodstva) u Rodi. Al obicno pravnika konzultiras kad mislis da za tim ima potrebe. I sigurna sam da ce vodstvo Rode, ako vec nije, u slucaju ako misli da za tim ima potrebe, to i uciniti i shodno tome djelovati  :Smile:

----------


## ina33

I da, nemojte ići logikom - pa i novine i drugiji mediji prenose svašta, ali to ne znači da potiču, jer je na forumu, kroz način pisanja i neograđivanje od nekih stvari, ipak na soft način daju stav o asisitiranima (u RH, u sadašnjem trenutku)... Bile biste 100% on the safe side da se prenose samo priče iz inozemstva, ali naravno, tad ne bi bilo te jačine - vidi, to je moguće i tu. Morate tu prosudit rizike.

----------


## ina33

> Na sto mislis pod forumsko odusevljenje? Mislis da ima izgleda, ili da je vec tu odusevljenje vecine ljudi na ovom forumu idejom da imaju kucni porod?
> 
> Sto se pravnika tice, ja osobno ne znam je li on/a konzultiran/a jer ovo nije moje podrucje angazmana (u smislu vodstva) u Rodi. Al obicno pravnika konzultiras kad mislis da za tim ima potrebe. I sigurna sam da ce vodstvo Rode, ako vec nije, u slucaju ako misli da za tim ima potrebe, to i uciniti i shodno tome djelovati


Ne znam uduplo kvotati pa samo da kažem - na prvi pasus da, na drugi pasus - super, bitno je (tj. meni bi bilo bitno da sam u vašim cipelama) da to imate pokriveno.

----------


## sladjanaf

ja potpisujem Imgu.

----------


## mim

*Ancica*, bez osobne uvrede, ali-ja više ne mogu. Rekla sam odavno što sam mislila, citirala sam zakon iz kojeg se lijepo vidi tko i što u Hrvatskoj smije, gdje i kako raditi, kome i kakva licenca za rad treba...

Činjenično stanje je ovakvo: 

- asistirani porod u Hrvatskoj je kažnjiv za osobe koje ga obavljaju
- uvozne primalje nelegalno obavljaju svoj posao u Hrvatskoj pa mogu biti kažnjene zbog nadriliječništva, neplaćanja poreza i eventualno kao zdravstveni djelatnici po austrijskom zakonu
- naše primalje mogu biti kažnjene kao zdravstveni djelatnici koji obavljaju posao izvan za to propisanih prostora, zbog neposjedovanja valjane licence za rad te također zbog neplaćanja poreza
- ukoliko se nešto ružno dogodi rodilji i/ili djetetu kazneno odgovaraju primalja i svi oni koji su za to djelo znali a nisu ga prijavili jer su ga po zakonu DUŽNI prijaviti. 
- rodilja eventualno odgovara za plaćanje "na crno" bez izdanog računa. 

Sve to su činjenice. Moraliziranje može potrajati još 10 stranica, ali u njemu više ne želim sudjelovati. Ponavljam: pišem i pisat ću ne zbog Udruge ili aktivizma nego zbog žena koje se nagovaraju na ilegalne radnje, na to ih se potiče ili im se omogućava da dođu do podataka kako ih obaviti. Ukoliko im podatke daje Forum smatram Udrugu kao vlasnicu istog odgovornom. I tu se moramo oprostiti.

----------


## ina33

> ...na to ih se potiče ili im se omogućava da dođu do podataka kako ih obaviti. Ukoliko im podatke daje Forum smatram Udrugu kao vlasnicu istog odgovornom. I tu se moramo oprostiti.


Nisam pravni stručnjak, ali bih provjerila da li je postojanje podataka poticanje (ja bih bila laički sklona zaključiti da je mim u pravu (mim, oprosti, ne znam jesi li pravnik ili ne), jer Forum nije novina - tipa izvješćivanje a la crna kronika dogodilo se na današnji dan pa nemamo mi ništa s tim, nego je dijelom servisno-edukativni i podliježe moderiranju, tim više jer se ne mogu naći neki drugi podaci - od kako spržiti CD pa nadalje...

----------


## Ancica

mim, ina, ok   :Smile:

----------


## Fidji

> mislim da na forumu ne može biti mjesta pričama o asistiranim porodima u hrvatskoj, jednako kako nema mjesta pričama (karikiram) kako je netko sebi pribavio veću naknadu prijavljujući se kao svekrvina kućna pomoćnica ili kod kuće obavio inseminaciju s dr. iz Maribora ili na kojem sam linku našla najnoviju ben10 igricu
> (edit: sad vidim da ste ovo pokrile u zadnjim postovima)


Ovo me baš sad jako ražalostilo.
Jer da nije bilo tih priča ja ne bi proživjela ono što jesam, a to je nešto što se teško opisuje riječima. 




> također se čak i prilično nezaiteresirani čitatelj (kao ja, netrudna stara majka koja ne misli više rađati) može odlično informirati kako u Grazu ima jedna kuća za porode s tri babice, od kojih jedna govori engleski, jedna samo njemački, a jedna nije zainteresirana za rad na crno
> da ta jedna primalja košta cca €1000, 850 ako malo zakasni, da može šivati puknuća i da je sklona dosta interventnom pristupu rodilji
> a nisam još niti jedan pp poslala


Pogodila 50%.  :Smile:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

> Ak ja napisem da sam danas u zurbi od Zagreba do Rijeke stigla za tri cetvrt sata, onda ce svatko znat da sam prekoracila ogranicenje brzine i time prekrsila zakon. Jel sam time potakla nekog da pocini isti prekrsaj? I ako da, jel ?


ako kažeš da si imala pomoć da te zbog tog murja ne uhvati
i kažeš da na pp možeš zainteresiranima to objasniti i dati kontakt osobe koja to radi, i krši time zakon, onda mislim da i te kako potičeš na činjenje opasne radnje

ali ovo je stvarno više smiješno
i ja se zalažem da ovo bude samo topic podrške, pozdrava i aplauza

jer što god se drugo napiše, pobornici su totalno autistični, i ništa do njih ne dopire

kao i mim i ja odustajem
s tim da je meni, uz strah da ne nastrada neka rodilja i njeno dijete, žao i da sve dobro što je Udruga napravila može pasti u vodu radi ovoga

----------


## Imga

> Imga prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> mislim da na forumu ne može biti mjesta pričama o asistiranim porodima u hrvatskoj, jednako kako nema mjesta pričama (karikiram) kako je netko sebi pribavio veću naknadu prijavljujući se kao svekrvina kućna pomoćnica ili kod kuće obavio inseminaciju s dr. iz Maribora ili na kojem sam linku našla najnoviju ben10 igricu
> (edit: sad vidim da ste ovo pokrile u zadnjim postovima)
> 
> 
> Ovo me baš sad jako ražalostilo.
> Jer *da nije bilo tih priča ja ne bi proživjela ono što jesam*, a to je nešto što se teško opisuje riječima.


Hvala ti. Upravo si potvrdila da priče na forumu o asistiranim porodima u Hrvatskoj pružaju svima dovoljno informacija kako to i sam postići.

ot: lijepo te molim da ne spuštaš sve na osobnu razinu. Ne govorim ništa osobno protiv tebe i tvojeg poroda. Drago mi je da si s njim zadovoljna i da je bilo sve kako si željela, ali to nema veze sa raspravom.




> Imga prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> također se čak i prilično nezaiteresirani čitatelj (kao ja, netrudna stara majka koja ne misli više rađati) može odlično informirati kako u Grazu ima jedna kuća za porode s tri babice, od kojih jedna govori engleski, jedna samo njemački, a jedna nije zainteresirana za rad na crno
> da ta jedna primalja košta cca €1000, 850 ako malo zakasni, da može šivati puknuća i da je sklona dosta interventnom pristupu rodilji
> a nisam još niti jedan pp poslala
> 
> 
> Pogodila 50%.


što je 50% previše za nezainteresiranog promatrača
i stara sam pa ionako pol toga zaboravim  


Btw, opet si preskočila moje pitanje.   :Laughing:

----------


## Fidji

Izgubila sam se u pitanjima.

----------


## Poslid

> Ancica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Jel po tvom misljenju "informacije" ukljucuje i prepricavanje price nekog tko je ostvario u Hrvatskoj asistirani porod s primaljom, ake se u toj prici *ne spominje* identitet te primalje i kako s njom stupiti u kontakt ili osigurati njene usluge?
> 
> 
> Na neki način-da jer se posredno ženama potvrđuje da je tako nešto moguće trenutno ostvariti. Ne zaboravi da su trudnice u posebnom emotivnom stanju i da te informacije mogu prihvatiti s više srca nego "obični" ljudi.


Takve informacije mogu se naći vrlo lako na internetu. Nije nužno da to bude naš forum.  Netko tko je zainteresiran za kućni porod, neće informacije skupljati samo na jednom mjetu. 
Mislim da jako podcjenjuješ trudnice.

----------


## Fidji

http://www.unassistedchildbirth.com/

Da li je ovo isto opasno?

Nakon objavljenih priča na našem forumu još nisam čula niti za jedan takav porod u Hrvatskoj.

----------


## Deaedi

> http://www.unassistedchildbirth.com/
> 
> Da li je ovo isto opasno?
> 
> Nakon objavljenih priča na našem forumu još nisam čula niti za jedan takav porod u Hrvatskoj.


Ne misliš li da ima razlike između onog što kaže gđa. Laura Shanley (fizička osoba, ne znam kakvo je zakonodavstvo u njenoj domicilnoj zemlji, osim toga, stranica je na stranom jeziku...) i onoga što se nalazi na web stranicama jedne Udruge registrirane po hrvatskim zakonima?

----------


## Fidji

> Nije mi potreban odmah sad odogovor u ime udruge, bilo bi mi dosta i odgovor u tvoje ime kao redovne članice, moderatorice i voditeljice rodinih radionica o trudnoći i porodu - kako ti sebi ilegalni aktivizam u zakonima RH vođenoj udruzi racionaliziraš.


Jel ovo?
Budem popodne, moram sad do doktora s malim.

----------


## Tiwi

Meni je uvijek bilo super čitati Priče s poroda, asistirane, neasistirane, svejedno, totalno zanimljivo. I nikad nisam osjetila ništa loše prema samom činu poroda doma, niti prema nekom tko je tako odlučio.

Ali - jedno je Priča s poroda, koja je zapravo osobna ispovijest, a drugo je topik podrške onima koji tako odluče pa se u njemu daju najrazličitije informacije. Mislim da se oko toga lome koplja. 

I opet, nisam niti protiv podrške, niti protiv razgovora o tome.

Protiv sam 
- internetskog savjetovanja koje prelazi granicu razgovora i počesto zvuči kao nagovor,
- reklamiranja nelegalnih radnika i nelegalnog asistiranja ako se o njemu govori javno
- i izričito sam protiv ušutkavanja svih onih koji misle iole drugačije ili su ndB rodile drugačije. 

To je moje osobno mišljenje, mene kao majke dvoje djece.

----------


## Fidji

> Fidji prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> http://www.unassistedchildbirth.com/
> 
> Da li je ovo isto opasno?
> 
> Nakon objavljenih priča na našem forumu još nisam čula niti za jedan takav porod u Hrvatskoj.
> 
> ...


Ma gle, da ja napišem na forumu da sve žene trebaju rađati neasistirano i da je to najbolja stvar.
Pa čak da i Udruga to izjavi, što naravno nikad neće, ali bubam bezveze jer se žurim.

Totalno mi je patronizirajuće za žene da će pohrliti u tom smjeru bez vlastitog filtera, da neće imati snage preuzeti odgovornost za svoje odluke i na kraju optužiti Lauru Shanley ili recimo mene ili Udrugu, ako nešto pođe krivo.
To je ono u što ne vjerujem nikako.

----------


## Joe

Fidji, malo je vjerojatno ali je moguće, odnosno dovoljna je jedna takva osoba, ne mora ih biti neki postotak.

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Fidji prvotno napisa
> ...


Slažem se s tobom da je patronizirajuće misliti da sve žene ne znaju razmišljati svojojm glavom. 
Dakle, zaključile smo da svatko sam odgovara za svoje odluke. Ali onda opet možemo reći da forumaši imaju i vlastiti filter kod odluke da li uplatiti novce za neku humanitarnu akciju, da li i kome platiti mito za npr. upis u vrtić itd., kako izvesti i kome platiti da te fiktivno zaposli u trudnoći da dobiješ naknadu i sl.
Dakle, ne može se reći da filter treba postojati samo kod nekih odluka, a za druge ih se treba štiti od informacija. Ili znamo sami procijeniti za koju odluku snosimo odgovornost ili ne.

----------


## ina33

> Takve informacije mogu se naći vrlo lako na internetu. Nije nužno da to bude naš forum.  Netko tko je zainteresiran za kućni porod, neće informacije skupljati samo na jednom mjetu. 
> Mislim da jako podcjenjuješ trudnice.


Točno, ali to ne egzonerira Rodu kao Udrugu od objavljivanja takvih infaća na njenim stranicama, tj. nije Roda odgovorna za cijeli Net, nego je odgovorna za to što je na njenim stranicama. Vidite interno s pravnicama iz vaših redova pa ćete biti mirne jeste li s time on the safe side ili ne, nije tu bitna naša perpecija, niti može li trudnica na drugi način doći do infaća, bitno je, tj. meni bi bilo da sam na vašem mjestu, da vi znate gdje ste u tom smislu i eventualno da imate spremnu (pravu pravnu, od nekog pravnog stručnjaka) argumentaciju zašto ste tu gdje jeste. A ne u stilu - ja ne mislim jer se meni čini laičkog stila kojeg smo većina tu (ne znam za mim koja joj je struka).

----------


## Deaedi

> Poslid prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Takve informacije mogu se naći vrlo lako na internetu. Nije nužno da to bude naš forum.  Netko tko je zainteresiran za kućni porod, neće informacije skupljati samo na jednom mjetu. 
> Mislim da jako podcjenjuješ trudnice.
> 
> 
> Točno, ali to ne egzonerira Rodu kao Udrugu od objavljivanja takvih infaća na njenim stranicama, tj. nije Roda odgovorna za cijeli Net, nego je odgovorna za to što je na njenim stranicama. Vidite interno s pravnicama iz vaših redova pa ćete biti mirne jeste li s time on the safe side ili ne, nije tu bitna naša perpecija, niti može li trudnica na drugi način doći do infaća, bitno je, tj. meni bi bilo da sam na vašem mjestu, da vi znate gdje ste u tom smislu i eventualno da imate spremnu (pravu pravnu, od nekog pravnog stručnjaka) argumentaciju zašto ste tu gdje jeste. A ne u stilu - ja ne mislim jer se meni čini laičkog stila kojeg smo većina tu (ne znam za mim koja joj je struka).


Osobno mislim da ne postoji neka kaznena odgovornost, prvenstveno radi činjenice da je Internet prilično nereguliran medij, a i naše zakonodavstvo, a još više sudstvo, odnosno pravna praksa, su prilično daleko od toga da bi se uhvatili u koštac s ovakvom problematikom. Mislim da je bitnija moralna i društvena odgovornost, te mi je žao da se umjesto de se postave visoki moralni i društveni standardi, sa sprdnjom ismijava kako toga nema ni u drugim strukama (prvenstveno zdravstvu), pa zašto bi onda netko trebao tome težiti.

----------


## Deaedi

Mislila sam konkretno na ovakav stav, koji me prilično ražalostio:




> aleksandra70vanja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Poslid prvotno napisa
> ...

----------


## ina33

Pitanje moralne i društvene odgovornosti je subjektivno - netko će pisanje o asistiranima doma u RH vidjeti kao jedino odgovorno prema ženama ne bi li se potaknule da i druge iskuse to iskustvo, druge će vidjeti to kao neodgovorno vezano za velike rizike po rodilju i bebicu. O kategorijama tko je u pravu, ko u krivu ne razmišljam jer je prava istina ona subjektivna i svijet je Rashomon. Evo, iz moje osobne percepcije morala i odgovornosti, nije dobro da se ne pišu negativne stvari i da ne postoji neka izjava o odricanju od odgovornosti, ali može se argumentirati da ipak postoje jer postoji topic podrške na Prirodnomo porodu i na Porodu ovaj o realitetu kod nas. Jedino objektivno je zakonod. situacija.

----------


## ina33

Uvijek je tricky to s osjećajima - kako se zna da liječnik ne osjeća odgovornost itd., a i to nije neki argument, slažem se - ovaj ne osjeća pa ne moram i ja, općenito takvu razinu rasprave treba izbjegavati i loše je na to se "pecati" - to govorim bilo za pro bilo za con stranu. Najjači izgledaju argumenti onoga tko ostaje miran u raspravi - nas učilo iz seminara o komunikaciji da je percepcija realitet i stvarno je tako (osim u pitanjima zakona di treba ići na stručno tumačenje).

----------


## Sirius Black

Ne da mi se čitati cijeli topic ali uglavnom slažem se s mim, deaedi, imgom itd.

Vjerujem da je curama koje imaju to iskustvo to bilo predivno i sigurno puno bolji osjećaj od rađanja u bolnici, ali nekak mi se čini da se žene uglavnom odlučuju ili samo razmišljaju o porodu kod kuće nakon što im je prvi porod u rodilištu bio traumatično iskustvo. Mislim da bi se trebala energija usmjeriti na poboljšanje uvjeta u rodilištima pa bi se i manje žena odlučivalo na porod kod kuće. Meni je npr. porod u rodilištu bio super i vjerojatno bih umrla od straha kad bi morala roditi doma, sigurno ima žena koje umiru od straha pri pomisli na rodilište. 

Osim toga kad i ako se porod kod kuće legalizira u Hrvatskoj, tek tada mi se čini da je u redu nekog na to poticati i podržavati u toj namjeri, pa makar i na forumu.

----------


## Felix

doci ce jos i sluzbena obavijest, ali da napisem ovo za pocetak.

htjela bih naglasiti par stvari.

povrsnim prelistavanjem ovog foruma stjece se - *potpuno krivi* - dojam da se mi porodnicarke u rodi bavimo samo kucnim porodima i carskim rezovima. vecina tema su raspravljacke, zustre i najcesce potpuno neplodne, a uzimaju puno vremena i zivaca. i tako ce, bojim se, i dalje biti. zasto? zato sto su vruce, kontroverzne, senzacionalne teme uvijek zanimljivije i uzbudljivije. zato sto rijetko koga zanima tema o projekciji filma "business of being born", najava novih radionica za trudnice ili tako nesto. to je prosjecno, dosadno, ne izaziva na raspravu...   :Rolling Eyes:  a upravo to je nasa glavna aktivnost.

vecina nasih aktivnosti je usmjerena na najsiru masu zena, na one koje zele sto humaniji porod u bolnickim uvjetima u hrvatskoj, takvim kakvi sada jesu. radimo na mijenjanju sustava, vec jako dugo i jako tesko, ali to su pomaci koji se mjere milimetrima, i zato se o njima ne pise i ne primjecuju se. najveci dio naseg rada izvan je ovog foruma - ovaj forum _nije ogledalo naseg rada_.

takodjer, mi pojedine forumasice, koje kao fizicke osobe (a ne kao clanice rode) imamo kontakte i informacije, te informacije *ne dijelimo*  sakom i kapom, kao sto se mozda stekao dojam. podaci se ne salju ni pp-ovima, nego osobno (a upiti dolaze na kapaljku, ni priblizno toliko koliko se ovdje insinuira). na radionicama za trudnice porod kod kuce niti ne spominjemo. ni u kom slucaju ne propagiramo i ne reklamiramo porod kod kuce, u ovim nasim hrvatskim uvjetima.

ako smatrate da objavljivanje pojedinih prica sluzi za reklamu - ok, to je vase misljenje. molim, onda napisite protestno pismo jutarnjem listu, gloriji, i ostalim casopisima koji su se drznuli objaviti intervjue sa zenama koje su rodile doma. i jos nisu ni jednom rjecju naglasili da strane primalje rade ilegalno u nasoj zemlji.

osim toga, vjerovali ili ne, poroda kod kuce u hrvata je uvijek bilo, i bit ce. potpuno neovisno o rodi. razne zene se snalaze na razlicite nacine (najcesce neasistirano). u hrvatskoj se upravo sada dogadjaju porodi kod kuce - mozda bas u vasem susjedstvu - a mnoge od tih zena nisu nikad ni cule za rodin forum a kamoli dobile neke informacije na njemu. 

mnoge od tih zena bi zapravo htjele roditi u kuci za radjanje ili samo uz primalju u bolnici, ali ne mogu. jer to _nije omoguceno_. i za jednu fizicku osobu, jedino rjesenje koje ima, ako joj bolnicki porod i oslanjanje na varljivu srecu ne dolaze u obzir, je da rodi doma. to nije najsretnije, nije najoptimalnije rjesenje - daleko od toga - ali je _jedino koje ima_. zato zelimo da se uvjeti promijene, da se zakoni promijene, jer puno lakse je promijeniti stavak u zakonu - koji dijelom vec omogucava hrvatskom samostalnim primaljama da dolaze na porode doma, potrebno je promijeniti samo dio jednog drugog zakona - nego promijeniti zakone plus naci odoblje plus izgraditi kucu za porode u recimo, zagrebu.

sto se tice neprimjerenih postova i tema, radimo na tome. fidjin post, koji se sad spominje, je bio obrisan cim smo primijetile da ne smije biti na forumu. druge postove cemo isto tako provjeriti. meni je skroz ok da se naglasi da rad inozemne primalje nije prema zakonu, kao i da nama nedostaje logistika koja okruzuje porod kod kuce. to je istina i ne glumimo da nije tako.

o moralnoj dimenziji nasih prica s poroda koje pojedinim zenama - koje se mogu nabrojati na prste - daju zelju za porodom doma, ne bih. to ulazi u domenu _vi u rodi biste trebali raditi to i to a ne ono i ono_. za neke stvari se slazem i uvazit cemo ih - hvala na primjedbama i trudu - ali smisao rode nije konformizam i skrivanje u misju rupu, nego mijenjanje onoga sto u drustvu smatramo losim i nehumanim.

----------


## Felix

> odoblje


osoblje

da naglasim jos jednom, nasi najveci napori su usmjereni na mijenjanje sustava u kojemu zene radjaju. ali mijenjati sustav je najteze i najsporije. i zato se cini da tu nismo niti dijelom toliko aktivne koliko zapravo jesmo. posebno na ovom forumu koji... vec sam objasnila.

----------


## ina33

Meni se to što si napisala čini OK, em kao obrazloženje, em kao waiver and disclaimer.

----------


## srecica

Felix odlicno napisano   :Klap:

----------


## argenta

> nekak mi se čini da se žene uglavnom odlučuju ili samo razmišljaju o porodu kod kuće nakon što im je prvi porod u rodilištu bio traumatično iskustvo.


Mene ovakve tvrdnje živciraju.
Zašto netko ne bi izabrao kućni porod zbog pozitivnih očekivanja a ne negativnih iskustava?

----------


## single

> nekak mi se čini da se žene uglavnom odlučuju ili samo razmišljaju o porodu kod kuće nakon što im je prvi porod u rodilištu bio traumatično iskustvo.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Mene ovakve tvrdnje živciraju.
> Zašto netko ne bi izabrao kućni porod zbog pozitivnih očekivanja a ne negativnih iskustava?


zato jer da su u bolnicama pozitivna iskustva puno manje njih bi zelilo porod kod kuce

----------


## Felix

to je tocno, ali i dalje bi bilo onih koje zele roditi kod kuce.

mada, to uopce nije bitno za ovu raspravu. takvih zena ima, i biti ce ih i dalje, iako do daljnjega vrlo mali broj.

kad zene budu imale mogucnosti koje imaju npr u austriji - od bolnickih poroda uz primalju, ambulantnih poroda, kuca za porode, poroda doma - i to sve legalno, logisticki organizirano, bez osudjivanja i kritiziranja, znat cemo koji je stvaran postotak zena koje zele roditi doma.

----------


## ms. ivy

zašto to misliš? što znači pozitivno iskustvo? i, svakako ne možemo izjednačiti negativno i traumatično iskustvo.

porod kod kuće nudi razinu intime i neuznemiravanja koju bolnički porod po definiciji ne može ponuditi.

zašto žena jednostavno ne bi poželjela roditi u miru?

----------


## single

> to je tocno, ali i dalje bi bilo onih koje zele roditi kod kuce.
> 
> mada, to uopce nije bitno za ovu raspravu. takvih zena ima, i biti ce ih i dalje, iako do daljnjega vrlo mali broj.
> 
> kad zene budu imale mogucnosti koje imaju npr u austriji - od bolnickih poroda uz primalju, ambulantnih poroda, kuca za porode, poroda doma - i to sve legalno, logisticki organizirano, bez osudjivanja i kritiziranja, znat cemo koji je stvaran postotak zena koje zele roditi doma.


znam da bi ih bilo, ali pretpostavljam manje...jer vecina ovdje ih je potaknuta losim pricama iz rodilista...ali ako bi zena imala svo postovanje i toplinu i ljudskost u rodilistu, vjerujem da bi izabrala rodiliste gdje je ipak par vratiju dalje sala za hitnoce, jer ima i prica na forumu di je trudnioca super skolski prosla, a porod nazalost ne....u tim slucajevima se ipak radi o minutama i mislilam da nije ok doma.....kao sta na carskome pricaju da su mama koje izaberu carski bez indikacija sebicne istyo bi se moglo reci i za mame u kunim porodima koje su djetetu uskratile da bude spaseno uslijed komplikacija

----------


## Felix

mislim da je single u pravu u smislu da se odredjeni dio zena (ali ne sve), da nisu dozivjele traumaticno iskustvo u rodilistu, ne bi odlucio za opciju koja nije sasvim u skladu sa zakonom, i koja nije sasvim sigurna (od logistike nadalje).

----------


## argenta

> mislim da je single u pravu u smislu da se odredjeni dio zena (ali ne sve), da nisu dozivjele traumaticno iskustvo u rodilistu, ne bi odlucio za opciju koja nije sasvim u skladu sa zakonom, i koja nije sasvim sigurna (od logistike nadalje).


S ovim se slažem.

Ali moj komentar je išao na to da će _uvijek_ biti žena koje će željeti kućni porod _neovisno_ o svojim prethodnim bolničkim iskustvima, pa čak i za prvo dijete. I zato mi se čini u redu što postoji ovaj forum gdje se spominje kako to učiniti na što sigurniji način (u pitanja ne/legalnosti ne ulazim). Ne znam ima li toga još gdje u HR (osim onog neapdejtiranog o neasistiranim porodima.)

----------


## Poslid

Primjetila sam da se stalno i  iznova ponavljaju postovi s tvrdnjama da žene ne žele porod kod kuće. 
Kao da ne mogu vjerovati da bi uopće netko želio roditi kod kuće. 
Žene žele kućni porod jedino i sklučivo zato što su u bolnici istraumatizirane i zato što se boje bolnice jer su čule "neke priče". 
A to uopće nije točno.
Velika većina žena (većina od vrlo malog broja) odlučuje se za porod kod kuće, zato što osjeća da je to za nju i njeno dijete jedino prirodno. Zato što vjeruje da nije prirodno za nas kao sisavce da budemo promatrani i uznemiravani na porodu.
Probajte zamisliti mačku da ima okot usred dana na sredini vaše dneve sobe, a vi upravo imate goste. Koliko je od vas uopće ikad vidjelo mačiće najmanje 2 tjedna dana nakon okota?

I stalno se iznova imputira da je kućni porod užasno rizičan i da je jedino porod na 10 metara od operacijske sale siguran. E pa, na ovom forumu ima desetine mama anđela i ni jedna od njih nije rađala kod kuće.

----------


## seni

> Felix odlicno napisano


xxx

----------


## seni

[quote="argenta"]


> Ali moj komentar je išao na to da će _uvijek_ biti žena koje će željeti kućni porod _neovisno_ o svojim prethodnim bolničkim iskustvima, pa čak i za prvo dijete. I zato mi se čini u redu što postoji ovaj forum gdje se spominje kako to učiniti na što sigurniji način (u pitanja ne/legalnosti ne ulazim). Ne znam ima li toga još gdje u HR (osim onog neapdejtiranog o neasistiranim porodima.)


xxx

----------


## piplica

> I stalno se iznova imputira da je kućni porod užasno rizičan i da je jedino porod na 10 metara od operacijske sale siguran. E pa, na ovom forumu ima desetine mama anđela i ni jedna od njih nije rađala kod kuće.


Gle, uzorci su bitno različiti.  :Grin:  
Imam ginekologa u obitelji pa znam koliko puta dođe mrtav iz dežurstva i priča kako su u zadnji tren spasili neku bebu/mamu, doslovno su iz rađaone trčali u salu i otvarali trbušnu šupljinu čak i bez dezinfekcije, jer bi zbog tih deset minuta pranja trbuha izgubili bebu. 
Čak i tada jedva spase dijete uz reanimaciju, a zamisli, trudnoća je bila uredna...

Inače, slažem se sa prvim dijelom tvoga posta, mislim da žene bez obzira na uvjete u bolnici žele porod kod kuće (iako možda u manjem broju), jer je to zaista najintimnije, ali im treba osigurati zaista stručnu pomoć i uigran sustav.

----------


## seni

krivo sam citirala  :Embarassed:  
to je bila argenta   :Smile:

----------


## Poslid

Gle, piplica. I moja je beba tako spašavana. 
Ali ono što mene zanima, jel to baš moralo biti u posljednji trenutak? Ili su simtomi da nešto nije u redu bili prisutni i dan prije? Ili su me trebali slušati kad sam im govorila na nešto nije u redu, a ne čekati da im to kažu njihovi aparati? 
I nisu li baš njihovi medicinski postupci doveli do toga da se moja beba mora spašavati?

Upravo ta opažanja iskusne primalje ili doule koja je cijelo vrijeme uz rodilju, a i same majke su presudna za dobar ishod poroda ili pravovremeno spašavanje.

----------


## Deaedi

> I stalno se iznova imputira da je kućni porod užasno rizičan i da je jedino porod na 10 metara od operacijske sale siguran. E pa, na ovom forumu ima desetine mama anđela i ni jedna od njih nije rađala kod kuće.


Ne znam tko imputira da je kućni porod užasno rizičan? Imaš li neki primjer?

Osobno, ja mislim da je rizičan porod sa stranom primaljom, koja kreće npr. iz Graza tek kada krenu trudovi, možda i ne stigne na porod i koja nikad prije nije vidjela rodilju. No, opet, ako je rodilja spremna preuzeti taj rizik, pa šta se to mene tiče - njeno dijete, njen porod, njena odluka. Dakle, rizičan je (prema nekoj mojoj ljestvici, porod kakav je imala Fidji - ali to je bio njen odabir, ako je bila spremna snositi taj rizik, to je njeno pravo).

Vjerujem da je porod kod kuće za kakav se Udruga zalaže da se kod nas omogući rizičan koliko i bilo koji drugi način poroda. 

Dakle, procjena rizika ovisi o rodilji, koja procjenjuje na koji način želi roditi.

A ovaj komentar za roditelje anđela - mislim da nije primjeren. Ispada da se te tragedije ne bi desile da su rađale kod kuće, mislim barem sam ja to tako protumačila.

----------


## Deaedi

> Upravo ta opažanja iskusne primalje ili doule *koja je cijelo vrijeme uz rodilju*, a i same majke su presudna za dobar ishod poroda ili pravovremeno spašavanje.


Da, a ne da je u autu i vozi iz Graza...To je velika razlika...Oko toga se vodi rasprava.

----------


## Poslid

> Ne znam tko imputira da je kućni porod užasno rizičan? Imaš li neki primjer?


Evo Seni, par postova prije. A ima ih još.




> A ovaj komentar za roditelje anđela - mislim da nije primjeren. Ispada da se te tragedije ne bi desile da su rađale kod kuće, mislim barem sam ja to tako protumačila.


Krivo si svatila. To je trebalo ukazati na to da ni porod 10 metara od sale nije siguran.

----------


## Sirius Black

> Upravo ta opažanja iskusne primalje ili doule koja je cijelo vrijeme uz rodilju, a i same majke su presudna za dobar ishod poroda ili pravovremeno spašavanje.


Pa da, slažem se, ali kakve to ima veze s porodom kod kuće. Kaj nije bolje da je ta primalja ili doula prisutna u rađaoni?

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ne znam tko imputira da je kućni porod užasno rizičan? Imaš li neki primjer?
> 
> 
> Evo Seni, par postova prije. A ima ih još..


Ja sam shvatila da ona rizičnim smatra porode kod kuće u Naslovu: Porod kod kuće - naša realnost.  Onakve kakvi se sada odvijaju.

----------


## Poslid

> Poslid prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Upravo ta opažanja iskusne primalje ili doule *koja je cijelo vrijeme uz rodilju*, a i same majke su presudna za dobar ishod poroda ili pravovremeno spašavanje.
> 
> 
> Da, a ne da je u autu i vozi iz Graza...To je velika razlika...Oko toga se vodi rasprava.


Doula je cijelo vrijeme uz rodilju.

----------


## Poslid

> Poslid prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Deaedi prvotno napisa
> ...


I po čemu su oni rizični?

----------


## seni

> Pitanje moralne i društvene odgovornosti je subjektivno - netko će pisanje o asistiranima doma u RH vidjeti kao jedino odgovorno prema ženama ne bi li se potaknule da i druge iskuse to iskustvo, druge će vidjeti to kao neodgovorno vezano za velike rizike po rodilju i bebicu. O kategorijama tko je u pravu, ko u krivu ne razmišljam jer je prava istina ona subjektivna i svijet je Rashomon. .


mislim da bi stvari bile puno jednostavnije kada bi zaista uspjeli "osjetiti" i "znati" da drugi ljudi jednostavno imaju drugacije paradigme, drugacije nazore, drgacije svemire u kojima obitavaju.
i jednostavno i drugacije zelje.
i drugacije uvjete.
i drugacije zivote.
tako da ono sto jedna osoba smatra "godinom opasnog zivljenja" druga ce osoba smatrati jedinim ispravnim za sebe i bebu. i obrnuto.
ono sto se nekom cini "sigurnim" u drugoj osobi ce izazvati nelagodu u solarnom pleksusu. 

kucni porod je dozvoljen u europskim drzava. sto znaci da je u onim okvirima u kojima je dozvoljen procjenjen sigurnim. 
kako ce tko za sebe tu ili neku drugu "sigurnost" procjeniti, jest stvar osobne procjene i afiniteta.
sto se tice moralnosti, etike, drustvene odgovornosti, pozvala bih se na to da je i ona (u ovim okvirima - dakle govorimo o kucnom porodu, a ne o hrvatskoj pretvorbi ili necem slicnom)  ovisi o osobnim okvirima.

----------


## seni

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ne znam tko imputira da je kućni porod užasno rizičan? Imaš li neki primjer?
> 
> 
> Evo Seni, par postova prije. A ima ih još.
> 
> .


??? gdje ja to pisem da je kucni porod uzasno rizican?

----------


## Sirius Black

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ne znam tko imputira da je kućni porod užasno rizičan? Imaš li neki primjer?
> 
> 
> Evo Seni, par postova prije. A ima ih još.
> 
> 
> ...


Ne bih rekla da je užasno rizičan, ali sigurno je rizičniji od poroda u rodilištu. Naravno da ništ nije 100 % sigurno i da se svakakve komplikacije mogu dogoditi i u rodilištu i kad je super uredna trudnoća. Baš zato je porod kod kuće još rizičniji, jer nikad ne znaš kad se može kaj dogoditi a ne može se tak brzo reagirati.

----------


## Poslid

> Poslid prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Upravo ta opažanja iskusne primalje ili doule koja je cijelo vrijeme uz rodilju, a i same majke su presudna za dobar ishod poroda ili pravovremeno spašavanje.
> 
> 
> Pa da, slažem se, ali kakve to ima veze s porodom kod kuće. Kaj nije bolje da je ta primalja ili doula prisutna u rađaoni?


dobro je da uz rodilju u bonici bude doula i primalja koju žena želi i poznaje. Bilo bi dobro kad bi se ipunili i neki drugi uvjeti, npr. uređenje rađaone u više domaćem duhu.
Ali ne vidim razloga de je porod u bonici nužno bolji od kućnog.

----------


## Poslid

> Poslid prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Deaedi prvotno napisa
> ...


Oprosti, moja greška. Mislila sam na post od single. 
Ne piše doslovno "mislim da je kućni porod užasno rizičan", već se daje iščitati tako.

Ima više takvih postova, ali ne bih se sad vraćala i citirala svaki od njih.

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Poslid prvotno napisa
> ...


Hm...

Po tome što: 
- primalja vrlo vjerojatno nikad prije nije vidjela rodilju
- primalja kreće iz Graza, možda i ne stigne na porod
- u slučaju nekih komplikacija mislim da postoji rizik da "ta ilegalna" primlja ne reagira primjereno (najblaže rečeno)


Evo, da opet citiram:



> *Primalja koja je meni došla (i mikki, aqui i momze) inače živi u Grazu i do Zagreba joj treba oko 2 i pol sata.*S njom sam bila na mobitelu više puta u toku dana tako da je *bila spremna krenuti kad se trudovi ustale. To što sam ja rodila sat i pol nakon što je ona krenula je jednostavno rizik koji sam bila spremna preuzeti* jer nisam željela da dođe prerano.
> .......
> 
> S primaljom sam bila u kontaktu *zadnjih 10 tjedana, mailom*. Nisam imala potrebu vidjeti se prije s njom, ali pretpostavljam da se može otići u Graz. Čula sam da uskoro otvara i svoju kuću za porode.


Evo, i netko tko je to osobno prošao, shvatio je da je to *rizik* - koji je bio spreman preuzeti, ali opet je rizik.

Dakle, ako ti smatraš da takav porod kod kuće nije rizičan, a i prema tebi nije ni ilegalan, zašto se onda zalagati za drugačiji? Onda je i ovakva situacija prihvatljiva, ako nije ni rizična, a ni "ilegalna"?

----------


## ina33

> ina33 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Pitanje moralne i društvene odgovornosti je subjektivno - netko će pisanje o asistiranima doma u RH vidjeti kao jedino odgovorno prema ženama ne bi li se potaknule da i druge iskuse to iskustvo, druge će vidjeti to kao neodgovorno vezano za velike rizike po rodilju i bebicu. O kategorijama tko je u pravu, ko u krivu ne razmišljam jer je prava istina ona subjektivna i svijet je Rashomon. .
> 
> 
> mislim da bi stvari bile puno jednostavnije kada bi zaista uspjeli "osjetiti" i "znati" da drugi ljudi jednostavno imaju drugacije paradigme, drugacije nazore, drgacije svemire u kojima obitavaju.
> i jednostavno i drugacije zelje.
> i drugacije uvjete.
> ...


Potpisujem sto posto - ovo su prave riječi s kojima sam pokušala izraziti svoj stav. A on je - izbor, za sve opcije iz spektra porodi i/ili operacije (ovo i/ili je zbog MRS-a). Samo ovo osjećanje drugih i percipiranje razlika je tako teško, ali zbog par mostova koji se koji put prijeđu pa se ljudi/žene nađu na sredini i shvate kako je na drugoj strani rijeke i uvaže izbor bez osude (beba bi ovako ili onako da može birati na jednoj strani i pozivanje na moral na drugoj strani) vrijedi ulagati napor i nije besmisleno.

----------


## piplica

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Poslid prvotno napisa
> ...


Doula je samo za podršku, ona ne može pregledavati rodilju, utvrditi da beba npr. izlazi licem i da će zapeti u porođajnom kanalu niti utvrditi kada je zadnji čas za odlazak u rodilište.
To može primalja, ali ona je možda još na granici...

----------


## Deaedi

> seni prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Poslid prvotno napisa
> ...


Ne bi se složila da se tako daje iščitati. Nitko ne napada porode kod kuće, ako se obavljaju na način kako se odvijaju i vani. Ovdje se raspravlja o porodima uz primalju iz inozemstva.

----------


## Poslid

> Dakle, ako ti smatraš da takav porod kod kuće nije rizičan, a i prema tebi nije ni ilegalan, zašto se onda zalagati za drugačiji? Onda je i ovakva situacija prihvatljiva, ako nije ni rizična, a ni "ilegalna"?


Pa zato da bude dostupna svima koji to požele u Hrvatskoj.

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Dakle, ako ti smatraš da takav porod kod kuće nije rizičan, a i prema tebi nije ni ilegalan, zašto se onda zalagati za drugačiji? Onda je i ovakva situacija prihvatljiva, ako nije ni rizična, a ni "ilegalna"?
> 
> 
> Pa zato da bude dostupna svima koji to požele u Hrvatskoj.


Hoćeš reći, da je prihvatljivo da dolazi primalja iz inozemstva? Odnosno, kada bi primalja iz inozemstva mogla u bilo kojem vremenu doći do bilo kojeg kutka u RH, onda ni ne bi trebali imati domaće primalje za porod kod kuće?

Jer tako to ispada - ako si zadovoljna time da je to dostupno onome tko je relativno blizu Graza, onda nije problem u sustavu, nego samo u zemljopisu.

----------


## icyoh

pratim cijelo vrijeme, a nikako se uključiti.

Osobno sam za slobodu izbora unutar zakonskih okvira i zdravog razuma. Mišljenja sam da svatko zna odabrati najbolju soluciju za sebe - a jednako kao i kućni porod,  tako i podržavam pravo na el. carski bez indikacija.

No bez ikakve namjere da nekoga uvrijedim i kao potpuni laik za medicinu (i pravo) ne shvaćam što se iščuđavamo (rekli bi naši stari "ko purica dreku") što neki misle da je kućni porod riskantan.
Mislim, pa je. Kad se radi o sekundama valjda je sigurnije biti uz doktora i medicinsku opremu nego u stanu čekati hitnu pomoć.

A ovo sa inozemnim (nepojavljujućim/zakašnjujućim) primaljama - budimo realni i recimo da je to 100% sigurno. I time ne implementiram da je porod u bolnici nužno posve siguran - naprosto je u rijetkim slučajevima sigurniji.
To je razlog radi čega ja osobno ne bih nikad izabrala kućni porod- jer se ne bi dovela u situaciju kockanja s bebom nauštrb svoje intimnosti i idealnog poroda (pa sve i da postoji 0,000000001% šanse da se nešto zakomplicira). Recimo da sam ziheraš - ako se ne daj Bože nešto zakomplicira ja želim četu doktora nadohvat ruke.

----------


## Poslid

> Poslid prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Deaedi prvotno napisa
> ...


Ovu rečenicu gore sam napisala Deadi kao odgovor jer je sam dobila dojam da je krivo pročitala moj prethodni post
.
Iskusna doula može prepoznati da nešto nije u redu, ali je naravno, primalaj ta kaja pravim pregledom može detektirati problem.

I upravo zato se borimo da se uskladi zakon pa da mogu i naše hrvatske primalje prisustvovati porodima kod kuće i da ta usluga bude dostupna svima u Hrvatskoj koji to požele.

----------


## Sirius Black

> pratim cijelo vrijeme, a nikako se uključiti.
> 
> Osobno sam za slobodu izbora unutar zakonskih okvira i zdravog razuma. Mišljenja sam da svatko zna odabrati najbolju soluciju za sebe - a jednako kao i kućni porod,  tako i podržavam pravo na el. carski bez indikacija.
> 
> No bez ikakve namjere da nekoga uvrijedim i kao potpuni laik za medicinu (i pravo) ne shvaćam što se iščuđavamo (rekli bi naši stari "ko purica dreku") što neki misle da je kućni porod riskantan.
> Mislim, pa je. Kad se radi o sekundama valjda je sigurnije biti uz doktora i medicinsku opremu nego u stanu čekati hitnu pomoć.
> 
> A ovo sa inozemnim (nepojavljujućim/zakašnjujućim) primaljama - budimo realni i recimo da je to 100% sigurno. I time ne implementiram da je porod u bolnici nužno posve siguran - naprosto je u rijetkim slučajevima sigurniji.
> To je razlog radi čega ja osobno ne bih nikad izabrala kućni porod- jer se ne bi dovela u situaciju kockanja s bebom nauštrb svoje intimnosti i idealnog poroda (pa sve i da postoji 0,000000001% šanse da se nešto zakomplicira). Recimo da sam ziheraš - ako se ne daj Bože nešto zakomplicira ja želim četu doktora nadohvat ruke.


Slažem se u potpunosti.

----------


## Poslid

> Poslid prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Deaedi prvotno napisa
> ...


Deadi, ovo je totalno preokrenuto razmišljanje, da ne upotrijebim neku težu riječ. Mislila sam da si konstruktivnija.  :Sad:  
ALi ti očito ovdje raspravljaš samo iz razloga rasprave kao takve.

----------


## Felix

voljela bih da ne skrecemo s teme na sigurnost kucnog vs. bolnickog poroda. imamo o tome puno topica na kojima smo doticnu sigurnost prezvakali uzduz i poprijeko.

ono sto definitivno stoji je da porod kod kuce u hrvatskoj, u nasim trenutnim uvjetima, nije usporediv s porodom kod kuce u austriji ili drugoj zemlji gdje je legalan i logisticki organiziran. to je cinjenica i to stoji.

sto se tice rizicnosti tesko je reci, jer nema istrazivanja koja bi pratila ishode planiranih neasistiranih poroda kod kuce. planirani asistirani porodi kod kuce u europi su dokazani kao vrlo sigurni.

za kontinuitet skrbi smo se takodjer odavno slozili da je puno bolji princip nego kada strucnjaka upoznamo tek u porodu, bio to dezurni ginekolog u bolnici ili strana primalja.

mi zelimo da se omoguci porod kod kuce kakav je moguc u drugim zemljama europe - da je legalan, da mogu doci hrvatske primalje (ali i strane isto tako), da je to sve administrativno i porezno dokumentirano, da se eventualne komplikacije rjesavaju efikasno i s maksimalnom suradnjom strucnjaka (primalja koja dovodi rodilju i osoblje u bolnici), da postoji mogucnost da ista primalja prati cijelu trudnocu, prisustvuje porodu i obilazi rodilju nakon poroda, itd.

zelimo da zene koje se za to odluce smiju glasno reci da su se za to odlucile, bez da dozivljavaju iscudjavanje, osudu ili kritiku. da zene koje to zele ne moraju zonglirati zakonom, vremenom, logistikom, scenarijima sto-ako, itd.

----------


## piplica

> piplica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Poslid prvotno napisa
> ...



Sa ovim se slažem (ukoliko ta "borba" nije ilegalom  :Grin:  ).

I sa cijelom posljednjim postom od Felix.

----------


## cvijeta73

> voljela bih da ne skrecemo s teme na sigurnost kucnog vs. bolnickog poroda. imamo o tome puno topica na kojima smo doticnu sigurnost prezvakali uzduz i poprijeko.
> 
> ono sto definitivno stoji je da porod kod kuce u hrvatskoj, u nasim trenutnim uvjetima, nije usporediv s porodom kod kuce u austriji ili drugoj zemlji gdje je legalan i logisticki organiziran. to je cinjenica i to stoji.
> 
> sto se tice rizicnosti tesko je reci, jer nema istrazivanja koja bi pratila ishode planiranih neasistiranih poroda kod kuce. planirani asistirani porodi kod kuce u europi su dokazani kao vrlo sigurni.
> 
> za kontinuitet skrbi smo se takodjer odavno slozili da je puno bolji princip nego kada strucnjaka upoznamo tek u porodu, bio to dezurni ginekolog u bolnici ili strana primalja.
> 
> mi zelimo da se omoguci porod kod kuce kakav je moguc u drugim zemljama europe - da je legalan, da mogu doci hrvatske primalje (ali i strane isto tako), da je to sve administrativno i porezno dokumentirano, da se eventualne komplikacije rjesavaju efikasno i s maksimalnom suradnjom strucnjaka (primalja koja dovodi rodilju i osoblje u bolnici), da postoji mogucnost da ista primalja prati cijelu trudnocu, prisustvuje porodu i obilazi rodilju nakon poroda, itd.
> ...


jel može bolje od ovog? takvu udrugu i mi (ja) volimo i podržavamo.   :Love:  

al ne i onu koja minorizira činjenicu da se, naočigled neinformirana forumašica, raspituje o neasistiranom kućnom porodu.  8)

----------


## Felix

jos par razlika u pristupu porodu kod kuce.

u europi svaka primalja za porod kod kuce radi s mrezom drugih primalja. moze ju zamijeniti druga primalja ako je zauzeta drugim porodom, moze joj doci jos jedna primalja ako joj treba pomoc ili konzultacija. udaljenost takodjer nije problem.

rodilja u porodu moze odluciti da ne zeli roditi doma, i moze otici sa svojom primaljom u bolnicu i tamo roditi, _opet sa svojom primaljom_, a ne nekim stranim primaljama ili doktorima. moze se odmah nakon poroda vratiti doma s bebom, a primalja preuzima skrb za njih dvoje.

na kraju, ako vec ne u cijeloj zemlji, zene u i oko vecih gradova sigurno mogu racunati na primalju za porod kod kuce. u hrvatskoj zasad samo sjeverozapadna hrvatska. u osijeku, splitu, dubrovniku, ne mozes dobiti asistirani kucni porod - bar prema mojim saznanjima, a rekla sam vec da smo mi samo mali dio scene kucnih poroda u hrvata i ne znamo puno sto se jos dogadja. nesto sam cula da na nekim otocima zene i dalje traze primalje za porod kod kuce, jer su te primalje bile i njihovim majkama na porodu, i ne zele se truckati u trudovima na trajektu za split.

to su konkretni problemi koji su kod nas zasad nerijeseni, i vjerojatno jednim dijelom utjecu na sigurnost poroda kod kuce u nasim uvjetima.

----------


## vertex

I meni su odlični ovi zadnji postovi od Felix.

----------


## Felix

cvijeta, moze se forumasica raspitivati koliko god hoce, to svakako podrzavam, ali od nas clanica rode sigurno nece dobiti niti savjet da svakako rodi doma niti informaciju o primaljinom kontaktu, ako samo posalje pp.

moje je iskustvo da zena koja zaista zeli roditi kod kuce, to ce na kraju i uciniti, na ovaj ili onaj nacin. ona koja se samo raspituje ali ni sama nije sigurna, nece se odvaziti na to kad dodje do konacne odluke.

----------


## Ancica

> doci ce jos i sluzbena obavijest, ali da napisem ovo za pocetak.
> 
> htjela bih naglasiti par stvari.
> 
> povrsnim prelistavanjem ovog foruma stjece se - *potpuno krivi* - dojam da se mi porodnicarke u rodi bavimo samo kucnim porodima i carskim rezovima. vecina tema su raspravljacke, zustre i najcesce potpuno neplodne, a uzimaju puno vremena i zivaca. i tako ce, bojim se, i dalje biti. zasto? zato sto su vruce, kontroverzne, senzacionalne teme uvijek zanimljivije i uzbudljivije. zato sto rijetko koga zanima tema o projekciji filma "business of being born", najava novih radionica za trudnice ili tako nesto. to je prosjecno, dosadno, ne izaziva na raspravu...   a upravo to je nasa glavna aktivnost.
> 
> vecina nasih aktivnosti je usmjerena na najsiru masu zena, na one koje zele sto humaniji porod u bolnickim uvjetima u hrvatskoj, takvim kakvi sada jesu. radimo na mijenjanju sustava, vec jako dugo i jako tesko, ali to su pomaci koji se mjere milimetrima, i zato se o njima ne pise i ne primjecuju se. najveci dio naseg rada izvan je ovog foruma - ovaj forum _nije ogledalo naseg rada_.
> 
> takodjer, mi pojedine forumasice, koje kao fizicke osobe (a ne kao clanice rode) imamo kontakte i informacije, te informacije *ne dijelimo*  sakom i kapom, kao sto se mozda stekao dojam. podaci se ne salju ni pp-ovima, nego osobno (a upiti dolaze na kapaljku, ni priblizno toliko koliko se ovdje insinuira). na radionicama za trudnice porod kod kuce niti ne spominjemo. ni u kom slucaju ne propagiramo i ne reklamiramo porod kod kuce, u ovim nasim hrvatskim uvjetima.
> ...


Felix, odlicno!

----------


## anchie76

Fantasticno sve objasnjeno Felix  :Yes:

----------


## bubimira

> ...da se, naočigled neinformirana forumašica, raspituje o neasistiranom kućnom porodu.


malo ću sad bit padobranac i past s neba jer nisam upućena u temu o kojoj pišeš, al samo sam htjela postaviti pitanje kaj nismo svi mi neinformirani kad se za nešto raspitujemo i zanimamo? ako smo se oko svega već informirali onda više i nemamo nedoumica i nepoznanica, kaj ne?

----------


## Imga

Ja ću isto samo padobranut da zahvalim Felix na postu i na tome što su se uvažile neke primjedbe ovdje izrečene.
Znači da ipak nije sav trud uzalud.

Hvala!   :Heart:

----------


## mikka

Felix,  :Klap:

----------


## Kaae

Padobranski - podrzavam. Netipicno za mene. 


Felix, odlicni postovi!  :Smile:

----------


## single

> Gle, piplica. I moja je beba tako spašavana. 
> Ali ono što mene zanima, jel to baš moralo biti u posljednji trenutak? Ili su simtomi da nešto nije u redu bili prisutni i dan prije? Ili su me trebali slušati kad sam im govorila na nešto nije u redu, a ne čekati da im to kažu njihovi aparati? 
> I nisu li baš njihovi medicinski postupci doveli do toga da se moja beba mora spašavati?
> 
> Upravo ta opažanja iskusne primalje ili doule koja je cijelo vrijeme uz rodilju, a i same majke su presudna za dobar ishod poroda ili pravovremeno spašavanje.


na nijednoj prici (ako se ne varam...mozda i je u kojoj) o kucnim porodima nisam procitala da je primalja cijelo vrijeme uz trudnicu...vec krene iz austrije kada sve evc pocne....i nije za 5 minuta kod tebe doma...vec puno duze...pogotovo ako su zastoji u prometu......a u nekoj

----------


## single

> kucni porod je dozvoljen u europskim drzava. sto znaci da je u onim okvirima u kojima je dozvoljen procjenjen sigurnim. 
> kako ce tko za sebe tu ili neku drugu "sigurnost" procjeniti, jest stvar osobne procjene i afiniteta.
> sto se tice moralnosti, etike, drustvene odgovornosti, pozvala bih se na to da je i ona (u ovim okvirima - dakle govorimo o kucnom porodu, a ne o hrvatskoj pretvorbi ili necem slicnom)  ovisi o osobnim okvirima.


ok dozvoljen je..a bas me zanima kad u takvim istim dode do komplikacija tko je kriv? zdravstvo jer ga je dozvolilo, primalja koja nije uocila probleme na vrijeme, ili tko?

----------


## single

> seni prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Poslid prvotno napisa
> ...


Deaedi ti je vec sve rekla..mozda se ne znam sjajno izrazavati...no naslov je nasa sadasnja realnost...ako sam dobro skuzila..i mislim da nije nimalo siguran takav porod, dobro si iscitala..kao sta sam navela u gornjem postu,  i jos nekoliko nas....primalja nije tu od samoga pocetka, nekima je dosla tek nakon poroda...sorry ali meni se to ne cini ni najmanje sigurnim!
lijepo mi ej procitati postove majki koje su rodile kod kuce jer to su svi postovi di se je porod odvio ok(vjerujem da one kojima nije uspio i su jurile hitnom ili cime u bolnicu ni en bi pisale o tome )...., lijepo mi ih je citati jer iz njih zraci pozitivnost rodilja jer su dobile porod koji su htjela, a isto tako mi je lijepo citati postove onih koje su rodile carskim i zeljele su to, jer i iz njih zraci pozitivnost jer su dobile porod koji su htjele, a ne prvo visesatno mucenje(jer ja smatram da porod nikako ne moze teci ok kod rodilje koja nije spremna za prirodni ili zeli carski)

----------


## single

> Iskusna doula može prepoznati da nešto nije u redu, ali je naravno, primalaj ta kaja pravim pregledom može detektirati problem.
>  I upravo zato se borimo da se uskladi zakon pa da mogu i naše hrvatske primalje prisustvovati porodima kod kuće i da ta usluga bude dostupna svima u Hrvatskoj koji to požele.


ako sam dobro shvatila doula je zapravo rodiljina prijateljica koja je s njom za drustvo i podrsku umjesto supruga ili tako nesto...e sad se ja pitam kako jedna takva doula moze biti iskusna?? ipak nema valjda stotinjak prijateljica i nije valjda svim svojim prijateljicama bila doula....kako onda jedna takva moze biti iskusna i primjetiti neki problem? npr ako beba izlazi licem, ako se pupcana omotala, kako moze primjetiti neke probleme koje mozda ni svaka primalja ne primjeti ?
a nasa realnost je da bas u trenutku kada najvise treba primalja jos stoji na granici(pogotovo u ljetnim mjesecima ili zimskim), ili stoji u redu sa platiti autoput...ili sta ja znam di.....do zagreba joj treba 2 i pol sata...no, koliko joj treba do osijeka, do varazdina, do juznik krajeva? i jedna takva primalja koja nikad nije bila kod vas doma odmah pronade di zivite?.....nek fula jedno skretanje evo jos izgubljenog vremena.....

----------


## Felix

*single*, primalja ne bi ni isla do osijeka. procitaj malo bolje moje postove, tamo ti sve pise  :Wink:  

slazem se s tobom da bi trebalo znatno poboljsati uvjete u nasim rodilistima. roda na tome radi vec skoro 8 godina (i radi i radit ce i dalje). postoje neki pomaci, ali na nasu zalost nisu onoliko veliki i ociti koliko bi voljele. puno je tu posla, malo je naseg utjecaja, strukture moci koje bi mogle brzo i efikasno rijesiti bar neke probleme izgleda da nisu ni najmanje zainteresirane da ih rijese. najteze je mijenjati sustav, rutinu i naviku, a posebno nacin razmisljanja odgovornih ljudi.

zene koje su se bile odlucile za porod kod kuce u ovim nasim, nesavrsenim, uvjetima, imale su na umu mogucnost da primalja ne stigne na vrijeme. to je nesto sto ce rijetko koja zena preuzeti, zato ih i ima toliko malo. ali to je njihov osobni izbor, i nikako nije nesto sto mi roda (ili mi osobno) preporucujemo kao izbor za sve zene sjeverozapadne hrvatske.

u prakticki svim europskim drzavama dozvoljen je i legalan porod kod kuce. primalje koje tamo rade su samostalne i u kontaktu sa rodilistima. i ne sumnjam da je rijeseno pitanje odgovornosti, administracije, i sl. jer je to uvjet da to sve skupa bude legalno. dakle ne moras se brinuti za njih   :Smile:  osim toga, za ove austrijske primalje koje znam, a rade u kucama za porode i doma, nisu imale ni jedan smrtni slucaj niti majke niti djeteta, u nekoliko tisuca poroda (doma ili u kuci za porode) kojima su prisustvovale. mozda ti to nesto znaci.

ponavljam, procitaj opet moje zadnje postove, vjerujem da ce ti biti jasnije.

----------


## seni

> seni prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> kucni porod je dozvoljen u europskim drzava. sto znaci da je u onim okvirima u kojima je dozvoljen procjenjen sigurnim. 
> kako ce tko za sebe tu ili neku drugu "sigurnost" procjeniti, jest stvar osobne procjene i afiniteta.
> sto se tice moralnosti, etike, drustvene odgovornosti, pozvala bih se na to da je i ona (u ovim okvirima - dakle govorimo o kucnom porodu, a ne o hrvatskoj pretvorbi ili necem slicnom)  ovisi o osobnim okvirima.
> 
> 
> ok dozvoljen je..a bas me zanima kad u takvim istim dode do komplikacija tko je kriv? zdravstvo jer ga je dozvolilo, primalja koja nije uocila probleme na vrijeme, ili tko?


zivim vec dugo vani i ne sjecam se da je ikada bio ijedan slucaj smrti ili komplikacije ili optuznica primalje na kucnom porodu ili u kuci za porode.

kao sto ranka rece, pravno su odgovornosti primalja, odnosno opcenito medicinskog osoblja u bolnicama, ambulantama, ljecilistima... kucama za porode zakonski poslozene onako kao i sve ostalo sto u jednoj uredenoj drzavi.

upravo siroki spektar izbora nudi svakoj od nas mogucnost da izabere ono sto za sebe smatra optimalnim. pa ako ti mislis da kucni porod za tebe nije "siguran", izabrat ces neki drugi nacin.   :Smile:

----------


## single

posto nisu svi stanovnici hrvatske forumasi na rodi nitko mi ne moze potvrditi da na jugu ili u drugim krajevima nije bilo kucnih poroda!

procitala sam i tvoje postove, no kako sam se izgubila u gomilu postova pocela sam citati od mog zadnjeg posta i redom odgovarala...
no, muci ma taj pojam 'Doula'....tko je zapravo doula-je li to prijateljica koja dolazi za podrsku(npr.umjesto supruga?)..i kako onda jedna takva moze biti iskusna? moze imati nekoliko iskustva, ali......ne vjerujem da se sa nekoliko iskustva postaje iskusan

----------


## Felix

rekoh da procitas moje postove  :Wink:   uopce ne sumnjam da u hrvatskoj ima poroda kod kuce - ima ih, znatno vise nego sto bi se mislilo, od cakovca do dubrovnika. razne zene se snalaze na razlicite nacine, neke rode neasistirano, neke asistirano - ali mi u rodi nismo referentni centar za porode kod kuce u hrvata niti znamo sto se, gdje i kada dogadja. 

doula je zena koja je rodila i koja zna kako biti uz rodilju. kako joj pomoci ako joj je pomoc potrebna u laickom smislu, kako biti uz nju ako joj ne treba pomoc ni podrska, kako biti njen advokat i kako ju zastititi od okoline ako je to potrebno. ne mora joj biti prijateljica. pojam iskustva je subjektivan. ne bih ulazila u odgovornost doule kao poslid, nisam tu nacistu. 

ono sto zelim naglasiti je da je svaka zena odgovorna za svoj porod. odgovornost za porod ne preuzimaju doktori kad udjemo u rodiliste, niti primalja ili pak doula ako se odlucimo ostati doma. odgovornost je uvijek na rodilji. i ona donosi odluke. a cijela njena okolina bi trebala biti samo izvor informacija, ne savjeta, koji ce rodilji (mozda) pomoci donijeti odluku.

----------


## single

ali ta ista doula (barem u nasoj realnosti) ne vjerujem da je dovoljno iskusna za prepoznati NEKE(kazem neke, jer vjerojatno neke i moze prepoznati) komplikacije dok se primalja vozika za hrv.

ovdje se prica da ne mora znaciti da su rodilje ponukane losim iskustvom.....a moni stalno ostaje u sjecanju mikkina prica di zapocinje da ne zeli prozivjeti ono sta je vec dozivila u bolnici prvom trudnocom....ja mislim da one koje su to stvarno zelile i nisu ponukane losim iskustvima su zapravo one koje odmah prvi porod obave kod kuce!
a da ja zelim prirodni porod , moja vaga bi odmah prevagnula za kucu poroda M. F. u Grazu, te definitivno, ne znam da li bih se usudila krociti u hrv bolnicu(nazalost)...i ljuti me jako sta ok porod si mogu priustiti samo one koje imaju novaca

----------


## Felix

nije mi jasno sto ti nije jasno.

doticne zene koje su odabrale ovakav porod kod kuce, su bile spremne na mogucnost da primalja ne stigne na vrijeme. imale su vec jedan, dva poroda iza sebe i imale su dovoljno povjerenja u sebe da donesu potrebnu odluku ako dodje do potrebe da se donose neke odluke. to je njihova odluka i potpuno mi je jasno da vecina zena ne bi ucinila to sto su one ucinile. to je sasvim u redu i razumljivo.

imala doulu ili ne, nema veze. doula nije strucna osoba niti donosi odluke u porodu. mislim da se poslid malo nespretno izrazila. doula sigurno ne mijenja primalju, one imaju razlicite poslove.

rekla sam da se slazem s tobom da se DIO zena odlucuje na porod kod kuce. DIO zena se odluci na porod kod kuce ne zbog loseg iskustva nego jer naprosto zeli roditi kod kuce. DIO njih su provorotke, DIO njih su viserotke koje su imale ugodno iskustvo u bolnici. ne bih htjela generalizirati. 

razlicite zene imaju razlicita iskustva, osjecaje i stavove, i donose razlicite odluke. neke donesu slicne odluke - da rode doma. i to je to.

----------


## Felix

fali mi dio recenice



> rekla sam da se slazem s tobom da se DIO zena odlucuje na porod kod kuce zbog prijasnjeg loseg iskustva u bolnici. DIO zena se odluci na porod kod kuce ne zbog loseg iskustva nego jer naprosto zeli roditi kod kuce. DIO njih su provorotke, DIO njih su viserotke koje su imale ugodno iskustvo u bolnici. ne bih htjela generalizirati.

----------


## vertex

> ovdje se prica da ne mora znaciti da su rodilje ponukane losim iskustvom.....a moni stalno ostaje u sjecanju mikkina prica di zapocinje da ne zeli prozivjeti ono sta je vec dozivila u bolnici prvom trudnocom....ja mislim da one koje su to stvarno zelile i nisu ponukane losim iskustvima su zapravo one koje odmah prvi porod obave kod kuce!


Evo single, vidim da ti pojedinačni primjeri puno znače, pa uzmi mene za primjer žene koja je imala dva krasna poroda, jedan u rodilištu u bolnici, jedan u rodilištu van bolnice, a za treći bi se odmah odlučila da bude doma kad bi imala mogućnosti jedne Austrijanke.

----------


## single

> single prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ovdje se prica da ne mora znaciti da su rodilje ponukane losim iskustvom.....a moni stalno ostaje u sjecanju mikkina prica di zapocinje da ne zeli prozivjeti ono sta je vec dozivila u bolnici prvom trudnocom....ja mislim da one koje su to stvarno zelile i nisu ponukane losim iskustvima su zapravo one koje odmah prvi porod obave kod kuce!
> 
> 
> Evo single, vidim da ti pojedinačni primjeri puno znače, pa uzmi mene za primjer žene koja je imala dva krasna poroda, jedan u rodilištu u bolnici, jedan u rodilištu van bolnice, a za treći bi se odmah odlučila da bude doma *kad bi imala* mogućnosti jedne Austrijanke.


a u danasnjoj hrvatskoj realnosti bis se odlucila za porod doma dok ti babica mora dolaziti iz austrije?

----------


## Felix

i aqua je imala lijep i prirodan prvi porod pa se za drugo odlucila doma.

ali ne bih da ulazimo u detalje pojedinih poroda - vjerujem da se svi slazemo da postoje razliciti razlozi zbog kojih neke zene odluce roditi doma. ono sto je svima zajednicko i o cemu sad pisemo, je to sto porod kod kuce kod nas trenutno nije pravno i logisticki reguliran.

----------


## icyoh

> ali ne bih da ulazimo u detalje pojedinih poroda - vjerujem da se svi slazemo da postoje razliciti razlozi zbog kojih neke zene odluce roditi doma. ono sto je svima zajednicko i o cemu sad pisemo, je to sto porod kod kuce kod nas trenutno nije pravno i logisticki reguliran.


Potpuno mi je jasno da se različite žene odlučuju za različite metode (ja osobno tu uključujem i el. carski). I nezahvalno je govorito o tuđim razlozima i odlukama.

Poanta je da ženama treba omogućiti "normalne" uvjete za kućni porod. Dok se to ne legalizira i dok se ne omoguće normalni, sigurniji uvjeti neshvatljivo mi je zašto skakati na izjavu da je on danas u RH riskantan. I da ga kao takvog ne treba glorifizirati, preporučivati i sl. (ovdje prvenstveno ciljam na pojavljujuće babice koje su tu nezakonito)
Inače potpisujem Felix - mislim, pa rekla je ono očito.

----------


## Fidji

Mislim da Hrvaticama treba normalan porod općenito.

Meni ništa u našim porodima nije normalno.

----------


## icyoh

zašto? Misliš da se ne bi našla barem jedna žena koja je rodila u bolnici (bez vezica) i potpuno je zadovoljna, te uvjete smatra "normalnim". Evo, ja znam dvije (barem).
ne možemo tako generalizirati.

A da Hrvaticama treba sloboda izbora da odaberu porod uz zadovoljavajuće i odgovarajuće uvjete - ako si to mislila, onda se slažem.

----------


## vertex

> vertex prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  single prvotno napisa
> ...


Pa zar moj odgovor nije jasan? I jesi li čitala postove na topicu prije nego što si se uključila?
Možda si ti mislila na žene koje su kućni porod i ostvarile, ali u postu ti piše "želile" pa odtud moj odgovor. Ako sam te krivo razumjela, zanemari ga.

----------


## Maslačkica

E pa vala... 
... iznenadih se kada se na jednom topiku, tj. topiku o el.carskom rezu "dozvoljava" takav izbor kao njena odgovornost, ali kada se radi o kućnom porodu onda je ona glupa i nesposobna za takvu odgovornost i ugrožava dijete.

----------


## Deaedi

> E pa vala... 
> ... iznenadih se kada se na jednom topiku, tj. topiku o el.carskom rezu "dozvoljava" takav izbor kao njena odgovornost, *ali kada se radi o kućnom porodu onda je ona glupa i nesposobna za takvu odgovornost i ugrožava dijete*.


Pa ko je to rekao, daj mi to nađi molim te...
Mislim da smo x puta ponovili da je rodilja jednako sposobna donijeti odluku o kućnom porodu kao i o carskom bez med. indikacija.

----------


## Maslačkica

> Upitno je dovođenje osoba bez radne dozvole i nostrificiranih stručnih kvalifikacija.


Ja iskreno ne držim se slova zakona kao ni sami oni koji ga pišu ili provode. 


Da EU nije natjerala Hrvatsku da osnuje Visoku školu za primalje ne bi je ni bilo. Gledala sam nakratko Sabor baš kada se raspravljalo o primaljama...

----------


## cvijeta73

)


> valjda ti je laknulo,ali nisam baš vidjela ni k od konstruktivnosti na ovoj temi,kao ni o temi o carskom rezu


moliću lijepo, ova rasprava je po meni možda i jedna od konstruktivnijih rasprava na ovom forumu, naročito njen tijek i završetak, pred ovo bezvezno prepucavanje.
čak što više, ne znam kako se to desilo, al se desilo   :Grin:  , čini mi se da su po prvi puta, od kad je mene na forumu, uvažene od strane osoblja foruma, primjedbe forumaša, kao konstruktivne i opravdane.

a nije se išlo s onim - dok vi laprdate mi se trudimo da vama bude bolje - argumentima sile, koji su me nebrojeno puta skoro udaljili od ovog foruma (neću reći zauvijek, da ne bude reko pa poreko   :Grin:  ).

----------


## Maslačkica

> Maslačkica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> E pa vala... 
> ... iznenadih se kada se na jednom topiku, tj. topiku o el.carskom rezu "dozvoljava" takav izbor kao njena odgovornost, *ali kada se radi o kućnom porodu onda je ona glupa i nesposobna za takvu odgovornost i ugrožava dijete*.
> 
> 
> Pa ko je to rekao, daj mi to nađi molim te...
> Mislim da smo x puta ponovili da je rodilja jednako sposobna donijeti odluku o kućnom porodu kao i o carskom bez med. indikacija.


Takav sam JA dojam dobila. 
Vidim i čujem da se spominje legalnost i da je to protivnicima jedan od glavnih argumenata, ali i odgovornost rodilje i babice i ko će platiti zdravstvo za takvu rodilju (nije li i to bilo pitanje u jednom trenutku) 

Ja nemam problema sa legalnosti ili nelegalnosti, jer evo samo glupavog primjera - izađeš iz bolnice, otpusno pismo se dobije nakon x dana u kojem piše da si evo baš jučer izašao iz bolnice. I x primjera sličnih. 
Ne podržavam niti guram nekoga u ilegalne radnje   :Grin:  ALI mislim da su svi odgovorni za sami sebe i da su sposobni donositi samostalne odluke i nakraju snositi posljedice. 
Nažalost, doktorima stvarno ne vjerujem 100% i neće me oni bedinati ako mi se šta desi, a niti moje dijete. 

Postavljalo se i pitanje odgovornosti babice kada pošalje rodilju u bolnicu i ko bi trebao snositi troškove toga (AKO sam dobro shvatila)... 
Pitanje - koji je to dr. snosio odgovornost za svoje loše odluke u Hr? Na prst jedne ruke se mogu nabrojati. 
Dok se cijeli sistem ne promijeni i dr. i sami ne počnu preuzimati odgovornost nema nama dalje. 
Primjera ima i sasvim dovoljno, ali je njihov odgovor "to se dešava". 


Ono što mene smeta je da se na porod gleda kao nešto patološko i na neki način i podcjenjivački i to baš od strane doktora. 
Razlika između carskog reza i kućnog poroda je da je ovo drugo prirodno i nedozvoljeno - je li ima logike? 
Iako, mislim da kada se stvori "infrastruktura" i kada se obuče babice da će doći dan kada će biti legalan, ali do toga će proći još sigurno godina i godina. 
Ja godina i godina nemam i želim da mi bude jedna od opcija i kućni porod.

----------


## anchie76

Sljedeci tko ovu temu bude spustio na osobnu razinu ili krenuo je skretati na nesto drugo, bit ce udaljen s foruma.

----------


## single

naravno, svete teme poput ove (tj sve teme o kucnim porodima) se ne smiju dirati , odmah se kandze ostre...nisam vidjela nikakvo skretanje....a kad se po temi o carskom uzdruz i popreko ide van teme i na osobnu razinu nikome nista!
pa ne pisemo ovdje knjigu ili clanak...koliko ja znam forum sluzi za to da se raspravlja

----------


## Maslačkica

> naravno, svete teme poput ove (tj sve teme o kucnim porodima) se ne smiju dirati , odmah se kandze ostre...nisam vidjela nikakvo skretanje....a kad se po temi o carskom uzdruz i popreko ide van teme i na osobnu razinu nikome nista!
> pa ne pisemo ovdje knjigu ili clanak...koliko ja znam forum sluzi za to da se raspravlja


Nisi bila prisutna, tj. nisi pročitala ono što je bilo tu... tako da...  :/

----------


## single

nisam nigdje vidjela da pise da su editirani postovi kako inace pise nakon brisanja   :Rolling Eyes:   .....ali tim brisanjem se izgubi svaki car rasprave...sve sta udrugi ne pase se odmah brize i nije nimalo fer...mislim da nitko nikoga nije vrijedao i govorio 'teske' rijeci(bar to jos nisma dozivjela na forumu)....bude na neizravan nacin....no tome i sluzi ovo da se moze reci svako misljenje i raspravljati......makar se to ne svidalo drugoj strani...pa recimo kad i sa nekim doma nesto raspravljate dodete do toga da se nakandjite, pa poslije ide za dole.....tako bi i tu islo samo u kraj rasprave i rascistilo bi se nacisto, a ovim editiranjem nikad se ne ide nacistu do kraja :/

----------


## pomikaki

single, i ja sam nekad mislila slično, tipa što je napisano napisano je. Ali sada, po mom mišljenju, jučer je bilo materijala i za bar privremene banove. Neke stvari su zbilja ispod svakog nivoa. Nekom tko se želi informirati nije potrebno čitati pet stranica osobnih uvreda razmijenjenih između nekih yx i ab.

nego ontopic:
ajde svi odmah na ovaj link: http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...052772#2052772

pa mi se onda javite   :Smile:  
(što bi rekao Moover, tko pročita sve ima pivo)

----------


## single

procitano...jako lijepa prica..ali ne omogucena svima.....nazalost....

da je bila neka zena za muzem koji nije lijecnik sta bi taj muz napravio kad bi vidio ruku na celu?
u ovoj prici se ne radi o potpuno neasistiranom porodu jer su oboje medicinske struke ako sam dobro skuzila po naslovu

ja nisam protiv poroda kod kuce...ali ipak ne bih to nikad napravila....
no, ipak mislim da u hrvatskoj ni najmanje nisu na razini sigurni porodi kod kuce....nema primalja, jos ako si dosta udaljen od bolnice.....vjerujem da uvijek postoje rizici koji bi se u bolnici mogli izbjeci...a i obrnuto...u bolnici se pojavljuju rizici koji bi se izbjegli da puste rodilju na miru
po meni najidealnije bi bilo da se konacno taj sustav u bolnicama izmijeni!!
a za one koje svejedno zele roditi doma se nadam da ce se dovosti na europski nivo tako da nece biti pod rizikom da su primalje na granicama, vec da su u svojoj udruzi tek nekoliko km(da me se ne shvati krivo za mene je i 50...100 km nekoliko.....  :Smile:  )od rodiljine kuce

a jos idealnije za one koje se ne usude doma, a ne zele u bolnicu bi bile kuce kao M.F. ja sam jednostavno odusevljena takvom kucom.(da zelim roditi prirodno to bi jednostavno bio moj izbor)....i zamisljam takve po obalama hrvatske pokraj mora u selcima di nema turizma

----------


## pomikaki

> procitano...jako lijepa prica..ali ne omogucena svima.....nazalost....
> 
> da je bila neka zena za muzem koji nije lijecnik sta bi taj muz napravio kad bi vidio ruku na celu?
> u ovoj prici se ne radi o potpuno neasistiranom porodu jer su oboje medicinske struke ako sam dobro skuzila po naslovu


I ja mislim slično.
Ali me strašno ljuti onaj dio o bolnicama. Iz njihove priče vidi se dobro da i oni, a i mnogi drugi medicinari, smatraju da su rodilišta u Hrvatskoj baš onakva kakve ih opisujemo mi na Rodi.
Obratite pažnju na priču oca o prvom porodu! Tko je preuzeo odgovornost za stanje djeteta nakon pogrešnih postupaka pri porodu?





> NASTAVAK: već prvi dan žena mi se žali da mali samo spava, da slabo cica, i da joj smrdi po mlijeku. Znam da rutinski u rodilištima daju adaptirano, pa se ne uzrujavam zbog toga previše. Ženu i malog dovozim kući treći dan. Šepa, boli ju jako mjesto epiziotomije. Gotovo 7 dana je slabo pokretna zbog toga. (...) 
> Nakon par tjedana mali dobiva grčeve. Empirijski dokazujemo da se radi o alergiji na kravlje mlijeko. Senzibilizirali su ga u rodilištu. Sa 5 mjeseci naravno kreće neurodermitis. Godinu i pol se budi svaku noć, češe se i plače. Po cijele noći. Pakao. Neispavani smo i iscrpljeni. A mora se raditi, dežurati, živjeti. Nije lako, ali izdržat ćemo. 
> Mali napreduje sporije. Sa 5 mjeseci jedva diže glavicu. Stara iskusna pedijatrica iz doma zdravlja nas smiruje: „Vidite, netko bi vas drugi sada poslao na Goljak, ali ja neću“. Nekako hvata zadnji vlak psihomotornog razvoja. Ionako sva djeca nisu po knjizi. 
> Ubrzo nakon poroda počinjem učiti za specijalistički ispit. Ponovo preispitujemo iskustvo poroda. Muči nas to i grize. Vidim iz onoga što učim da je puno toga bilo napravljeno krivo. Dali su ženi Dolantin niti sat vremena prije izgona, kad je on kontraindiciran, jer prelazi bebi preko pupkovine i ne smije se dati unutar 4 sata od očekivanog izgona. A to je opioid srodan morfiju, i izaziva depresiju disanja! Krivo su procjenili da će proći dugo vremena do početka izgona. Možda i bi da joj nisu dali drip. A drip ne bi morali dati da ju nisu polegli. Ali onda ionako ne bi bilo potrebe za Dolantinom, jer su bolovi bez dripa bili podnošljivi! Od nekud mi navire i staro, davno potisnuto sjećanje, na 1995. i vježbe iz ginekologije, te naredbu šefa rađaone negdje oko podneva:“Ajmo, svima debelima drip da ih se riješimo u radno vrijeme!“ Grozno. Neljudski. Tek sada povezujem da je bistra tekućina injicirana u pupkovinu bio Nalokson, protuotrov za opioide, i da je zato mali tek tada prodisao. Učim uz ostalo i Apgar-skalu. Izmisilila ju je Victoria Apgar, anesteziologica. Apgar je malome, retrogradno, bio 4/7 – ako. Frizirali su mu Apgar skor! Također, shvaćamo da je prokidanje ovoja u kombinaciji sa dripom dovelo do ispadanja pupkovine i posljedičnog omatanja oko vrata, što je izazvalo DIP 2. Žena je bila na CTG-u, ali bez ikakve koristi! Morali su reagirati na DIP 2. A ne strčati se tek kad je izašao s onom pupkovinom.


Ispričavam se na citiranju ako to smeta autorima priče, u tom slučaju slobodno brišite.

U dijelu gdje majka govori o preuzimanju odgovornosti za rizik, također jako lijepo govori. Život je rizik. A porod u hrvatskim rodilištima... nije život nego... većinom nasilje  :/

----------


## single

meni je vecina prica iz hrv rodilista grozna, i  grozno mi ej da se ne moze nista poduzeti...zar se ne bi mogao odrzati neki javni prosved na svim glavnim trgovim hrvatske da se postuju rodiljine zelje i osjecaji(naravno do neke razumne granice...mislim da neka pita da joj daju totalnu anesteziju da odspava 4 sata trudova...ne...ali ipak da se ne gazi po jednostavnim zeljama)

----------


## pomikaki

da, u tome je stvar, i opet se vraćamo na isto, što da učinim budem li morala rađati _prije_ nego se stanje promjeni?

Nisam baš toliki legalist da bih u ime zakona odabrala prvu priču umjesto posljednje (ok, nadajmo se da ne bi bilo baš kao prva).

----------


## single

> da, u tome je stvar, i opet se vraćamo na isto, što da učinim budem li morala rađati prije nego se stanje promjeni?


nemam pojma..ali ja da se nadem u situaciji da zelim prirodan porod i da imam financijskih mogucnosti bilo bi to Monika F.

a za kucni porod se ne bih odlucila u hrvatskim uvjetima......

opat ja sam jedna koja uzimam za sebe u obzir samo carski , tako da moja misljenje ne prevagaju nicemu
jednostavno dajem podrku jer sam za pravo izbora i da se omoguce najosnovniji uvjeti za isto

----------


## Maslačkica

> da je bila neka zena za muzem koji nije lijecnik sta bi taj muz napravio kad bi vidio ruku na celu?


Možda isto kao i on, jer je sam rekao da je to instinktivno napravio. Nije to napravio zato što je dr. i pročitao negdje. [/quote]

----------


## single

> da je bila neka zena za muzem koji nije lijecnik sta bi taj muz napravio kad bi vidio ruku na celu?
> 			
> 		
> 
> Možda isto kao i on, jer je sam rekao da je to instinktivno napravio. Nije to napravio zato što je dr. i pročitao negdje.


[/quote]
napravio je instinktivno jer je znao da ruka ne smije biti tu....ne vjerujem da svi znaju..pa ni ja ne znam da se ruka gura nazad kad je vec vani i na koji nacin

----------


## pomikaki

> Maslačkica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				da je bila neka zena za muzem koji nije lijecnik sta bi taj muz napravio kad bi vidio ruku na celu?
> ...


napravio je instinktivno jer je znao da ruka ne smije biti tu....ne vjerujem da svi znaju..pa ni ja ne znam da se ruka gura nazad kad je vec vani i na koji nacin[/quote]
tu vjerojatno imaš pravo, ne vjerujem da bi moj ikamo gurao ruku   :Grin:

----------


## cvijeta73

pomikaki   :Laughing:

----------


## argenta

:Laughing:   pomikaki... Čitala sam neke neasistirane priče gdje žene to i same naprave kad muževi neće   :Grin:  

A da se vratim na temu s jednim pitanjem.

Što mislite, je li vjerojatnije da će kod nas proraditi neka kuća za porode ili da će se pojedine primalje odlučiti za asistenciju kod kućnih poroda?

----------


## Felix

vjerojatnije ovo drugo.
jer za to treba promijeniti jedan zakon.
a za ovo prvo ima puno vise posla.

----------


## anamar

ja bi kuću za porode. felix, zašto je to više posla?

----------


## marta

Zahtjeva siru pravnu regulativu.

----------


## argenta

> vjerojatnije ovo drugo.
> jer za to treba promijeniti jedan zakon.
> a za ovo prvo ima puno vise posla.


Pitam, jer je Erika na onoj raspravi poslije BBB spominjala da se u doglednoj budućnosti vidi u nekoj takvoj instituciji...

----------


## single

ne znam sta ce prije....ali mislim da bi kuce za porode rasprostranjene po hr imale veliki odaziv i puno posla kad vas toliko vec ide u austriju...a kolikima je to isto san samo sta su daleko

----------


## anamar

ma samo da ima jedna kuća za porode u hr meni bi bilo dosta.

----------


## Poslid

A ja nekako mislim da će prije biti kuća za porode nego što će hrvatske primalje krenuti asistirati na porodima kod kuće.

----------


## marta

> A ja nekako mislim da će prije biti kuća za porode nego što će hrvatske primalje krenuti asistirati na porodima kod kuće.


Vjerojatno si u pravu.

----------


## anamar

pa i meni se čini da će se primalje teško odlučiti na kućnom terenu "suočavati" s predrasudama sustava i okoline o tome da su asistiraju na kućnim porodima. 
nekako mi se čini da će im biti lakše kada iza sebe budu imale neku instituciju poput kuće za porode. također, kad završe školovanje, vjerojatno neće odmah moći dobiti licencu, pa ima smisla da će kuće za porode biti prije. evo npr.  primalja iz neke EU države uz domaću licencu otvori kuću za porode u hr i zaposli mlade primalje iz Hrvatske koje na taj način mogu steći iskustvo i licencu. 

čak i u slučaju da se više zakonskih akata i podakata mora izmijeniti da bi bilo tako, čini mi se da je to izglednije, nego čekati da se neka licencirana primalja upusti u samostalan posao. ne znam, možda griješim.

a da nam se na topik javi koja primalja s ambicijama   :Grin:

----------


## Deaedi

> a da nam se na topik javi koja primalja s ambicijama


Pa bila je jedna simpatična cura, nažalost mislim da više ne piše...

----------


## piplica

> anamar prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> a da nam se na topik javi koja primalja s ambicijama  
> 
> 
> Pa bila je jedna simpatična cura, nažalost mislim da više ne piše...



Ima jedna draga primalja koja savjetuje cure na topicu o Riječkom rodilištu.

----------


## mikka

> anamar prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> a da nam se na topik javi koja primalja s ambicijama  
> 
> 
> Pa bila je jedna simpatična cura, nažalost mislim da više ne piše...


ako je ono sto mislim, umirem  :Laughing:

----------

